#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-14
<akgraner> woo hoo back home from SELF
<akgraner> and if all goes well - I'll have my shoulder fixed on Thursday :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: yay :)
<akgraner> nigelb, :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: how was SELF? I take it you had a great time  :)
<akgraner> I did but I got really sicl
<akgraner> sick
<nigelb> oh, aw
<akgraner> I think exhaustion got the better of me  :-/  until I saw jono's tweet about food poisoning now I wonder
<nigelb> oh, ouch, food poisoning isn't fun :/
<akgraner> nigelb, just sent you an email
 * nigelb cheks
<nigelb> akgraner: thank you!
<nigelb> haha, the crown looks pretty :)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> yeah  - for Jono's Keynote  - the SELF President - said and. "and now her Majesty, Amber Graner will introduce our Keynote Speaker"
<nigelb> hahaha
<akgraner> it was hilarious - I introduced Jono and JFo stood up too
<nigelb> LOL
<akgraner> JFO was wearing a shirt that had bacon on it with a name tag that said "hello my name is Kevin"
<akgraner> and he crossed out Kevin and wrote Jono
<akgraner> it was pretty funny
<nigelb> I now get a hang of how awsome JFO is :)
<dpm> good morning everyone
<nigelbabu> dpm: morning :)
<nigelbabu> dpm: there is a bug I want your help with
<dpm> hey nigelbabu :)
<dpm> sure, shoot
<nigelbabu> dpm: remember that ekiga desktop entries bug? since ekiga is no longer in main (at least for lucid that I know of), closing the bug as invalid is fine right?
<jussi> !info ekiga
<ubot2> jussi: ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.6-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1828 kB, installed size 16240 kB
 * nigelbabu hugs jussi :)
<nigelbabu> thank you :)
<jussi> :)
<dpm> nigelbabu, yeah, I think it should be fine. I cannot really remember the bug, though, what was it exactly?. Ekiga is a GNOME app, so the .desktop files should be translatable along with the application's translations
<nigelbabu> dpm: but launchpad translations is only for main applications right?
<nigelbabu> anyway, lemme get you the bug number
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> nigelbabu, yeah, yeah, that's right.
<dpm> heya dholbach!
<dholbach> hiya dpm
<nigelbabu> morning dholbach :)
<nigelbabu> dpm: bug 415055
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 415055 in scim (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Translations should be stripped from the .desktop file (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415055
<dholbach> niya nigelbabu
<dpm> nigelbabu, ah, yeah, that one. Yes, I think it can be closed as Invalid for Ekiga as we've said
<nigelbabu> dpm: awesome, thanks.  I was pretty sure it could, but I wanted to check with the translations overload :D
<nigelbabu> *Overlord
<dpm> hahaha :)
<dpm> did you watch the match last night dholbach?
<dholbach> dpm: of course I did
<dholbach> dpm: afraid?
<dholbach> :-)
<dpm> hahaha
 * jussi cries a little...
<nigelbabu> haha, I <3 the match
<nigelbabu> nice to see aussies getting kicked :)
 * nigelbabu runs from jussi
<jussi> /abrn nigelbabu NEVER UNBAN!
<jussi> :P
<nigelbabu> lol
<czajkowski> Aloha
<nigelbabu> morning czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> nigelbabu: good weekend ?
<nigelbabu> czajkowski: oh yes :) caught up some lost sleep and some pending reading :)
<nigelbabu> And, amber managed to woo me into writing for uwn :)
<czajkowski> hahah she has mystical magical ways
<czajkowski> dholbach: how did your talks go ?
<dholbach> hey czajkowski - good, thanks :)
<dholbach> was still a bit hectic
<dholbach> how was your WE?
<randa_> hi dholbach como estas
<dholbach> hola randa_! muy bien - gracias :-)
<dholbach> randa_: how 'bout you?
<randa_> dholbach: good good, thanks
<dholbach> great :)
<doctormo> There are 4 main identifiable design problems with empathy for irc, I should start a company to fix them.
<doctormo> Morning everyone
<jussi> doctormo: LOL
<jussi> and good morning
<nigelbabu> doctormo: haha, good morning!
<doctormo> What are you up to nigelbabu the mighty?
<nigelbabu> doctormo: oh not much, world conquest, mind control and other stuff :D
<doctormo> Spare some time for my own personal ventures please.
<nigelbabu> hehe :)
<doctormo> nigelbabu and jussi: could you two please review this: http://doctormo.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2rrvxf
<nigelbabu> doctormo: <3 the cartoon :)
<nigelbabu> doctormo: Its *beautiful*
<nigelbabu> reminds me of the japanese cartoons like pokemon :)
<doctormo> nigelbabu: Risa Judge © Arturo Silva, 2009, CC-BY-SA
<nigelbabu> Also, get rid of the font you wrote the text in please? Its too formal to go with the playful poster
<nigelbabu> ahhh!
<doctormo> nigelbabu: It was my idea, but it's not my drawing :-)
<nigelbabu> haha, It looks awesome except for the font in which you wrote the text
<popey> doctormo: like your avatar there
<doctormo> Do you think a Sans would be better?
<nigelbabu> I *think* sans might be better
<nigelbabu> but you're the artist here :)
<doctormo> popey: It's animated... or it would be if I got round to it http://doctormo.deviantart.com/favourites/#/d2pnfny
<doctormo> I wonder if I could put the animated version as my headochi on planet ubuntu, or if that would just annoy people to have animations.
<popey> hah
<jussi> doctormo: it would anooy people... I guarantee you
<jussi> :P
<doctormo> jussi: Sounds like a prediction waiting for an experiment.
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu nothing there about it :)
<nigelbabu> what, annoy people? this isn't debian :D
<doctormo> OK, animated head pushed, I'll give it a week to see if there are complaints.
<doctormo> If there are, I'll just point it back.
 * popey files a complaint
<AlanBell> doctormo: s/celibrated/celebrated/
<doctormo> AlanBell: Thanks, what did I want to talk to you about... hang on
 * AlanBell hides
<doctormo> AlanBell: Ah right, were you involved with any recent Canonical announcements?
<doctormo> AlanBell: Where is 'celibrated'? I looked in a few things I've written and I couldn't find it.
<AlanBell> rules and permissions
<AlanBell> attribution
<AlanBell> I am involved in http://ubuntuinbusiness.eventbright.com
<czajkowski> aloha
<doctormo> popey: You might be interested in the three lions svg I posted at the weekend.
<popey> I would be willing to bet I wouldn't be interested :)
<popey> (assuming it's football related)
<doctormo> popey: Not even for defacement, god your no fun.
<doctormo> nigelbabu: http://doctormo.deviantart.com/art/Free-Culture-Poster-167583075
<popey> I hate football :)
<doctormo> I made it all Sans and updated the FOSS icons to mono shapes.
<nigelbabu> doctormo: still looks too formal :/
<nigelbabu> but probably thats just me, popey what do you think re: ^?
<doctormo> nigelbabu: And the icons?
<nigelbabu> icons look okay :)
<nigelbabu> but if you want, you can put that thing around it which usually denotes explosions to give it a bit of highlight
<popey> full stop missing after OpenStreetMaps
<doctormo> nigelbabu: You mean jagged lines that denote explosions?
<nigelbabu> doctormo: yep
<doctormo> I'm actually surprised there isn't a lot more spelling errors, It's usual that there are about 30 per 1,000 words.
<nigelbabu> I *think* it might look good, but again, it might look really bad
<doctormo> nigelbabu: Best way to check, send it to your social networks and see how they respond :-)
<nigelbabu> put it up, I'll ask my design colleague how it looks
<AlanBell> maybe it should be in comic sans :-o
<doctormo> AlanBell: That's a specific kind of comment, either serious or sarcastic. Both worth discussing.
<czajkowski> doctormo: did you get email off me last week ?
<AlanBell> well I was responding to the "too formal" comments, which I kind of agree with. Not sure that Comic Sans is the solution, but maybe a funkier font of some sort.
<qense> Lol, the whole country stopped working for the World Cup match that just ended. Almost no traffic at times. :P
<qense> The morning rush hour traffic jams where 75% shorter than regular.
<qense> Dozens of the people I'm following on Twitter are talking about it, even company accounts.
<qense> This was our school 45 minutes before I left: <http://twitpic.com/1wpvy0>. T
<nigelbabu> qense: wow
<qense> nigelbabu: During matches I think it is almost possible to deduce the stance by opening your window and listen. :)
<nigelbabu> haha
<qense> nigelbabu: Is India actually participating, or do you just play cricket and rugby?
<nigelbabu> qense: india is just hockey and cricket I suppose
<qense> Ah, hockey. The Netherlands seems to be more successful with hockey than with football, but no one really notices. If I remember the news messages correctly then India always is one of the tougher opponents, right?
<nigelbabu> qense: used to be, no longer now :/
<qense> aww
<nigelbabu> aussies are better at it
 * nigelbabu scowls at jussi
<dpm> thanks for forwarding my e-mail on Frisian translations, qense!
<qense> dpm: You're most welcome. :)
<qense> dpm: You should know that the guy is quite young, so I'm looking after him a bit.
<dpm> oh, right, no worries. I haven't been much in touch with the Frisian team, let me know if you guys need any help
<qense> dpm: We foremost need translators, but that's hard with a language community of about 1 million people and a lack of attention for the written language.
<qense> dpm: But thank you for offering your help.
<dpm> qense, do you use Frisian on your computer? Is it usable as it currently is?
<dpm> (in terms of translation coverage, I mean)
<qense> dpm: I don't use Frisian as I'm not a Frisian, just an inhabitant of the province that has learned a bit of the language from the people at school. I wouldn't call it really usable right now. Some major desktop elements are translated, some other major stuff is not. We are very happy with the fallback support. :)
<qense> dpm: KDE is better translated. Mozilla has got an active Frisian team, but their work (naerly full translation, iirc) doesn't seem to be available in Ubuntu.
<qense> dpm: There should be a small group working on Openoffice (dictionaries) as well, but I don't hear much fromt hem and there is nothing in the repositories either.
<dpm> qense, oh, that's weird about Mozilla. Perhaps they've not achieved official status there and that's why their translations don't make it to Ubuntu. So you're using Dutch instead on your computer, or English?
<dpm> thanks for the detailed explanation as well, these info about teams is always really useful
<qense> dpm: Dutch, in order to not lose all contact with it. Plus, it makes writing stuff for school easier and sets all localisation correctly.
<qense> dpm: Thank you for listening.
<dpm> :)
<qense> dpm: Again, I'm not a Frisian, I'm mostly import, like they say here.
<dpm> :)
<jcastro> man we are sucking on our work items!
<jcastro> qense: when is that gnome open desktop day again?
<qense> jcastro: Monday July 26th
<jcastro> bah, I won't be there
<jcastro> but jono will
<qense> jcastro: We nearly got Neelie Kroes to speak, but she was busy already.
<jcastro> let's ask him when he's around
<jcastro> I don't get there until tuesday night
<qense> Neelie Kroes also almost got to be the next prime-minister of the Netherlands, but she refused, saying she wasn't done in Brussels yet.
<qense> jcastro: Alright, then ask Jono once he awakens.
<jcastro> oh no wait, I don't think jono is going to guadec
<qense> then who will be representing Canonical/Ubuntu to an increasingly eager government? A stammering teenager (me)?
<qense> make that governments
<jcastro> I don't know
<qense> including national, provincial, municipal
<jcastro> the thing is is that guadec started in the middle of the week
<jcastro> so a bunch of people won't be getting there until tuesday
<jcastro> oh no wait
<qense> The planning could have been better indeed.
<jcastro> jono told me on the phone he was coming
<qense> Good news!
<jcastro> but he's only coming for the first part, including monday
 * czajkowski wishes she was going to GUADEC
<jcastro> ok, let's ambush him
<qense> jcastro: OK. When he enters we both jump on him and don't let go until he answers all our questions!
<qense> czajkowski: I wish you could come.
<jcastro> yeah!
<jcastro> I also with czajkowski could come!
<qense> Her experience with the LoCos would probably be very valuable there.
<Pendulum> czajkowski: you and I need to find a sugar daddy to send us to GUADEC ;-)
<czajkowski> I'd actually planned on going till my old company cocked up my plans
<qense> jcastro: I also gave Charline information about how to submit lightning talks because she said she was interested in telling something about usability testing. Do you know whether she is going to tell something?
<jcastro> I don't know if she is or not
<jcastro> I think mpt is going to submit another one though
<jcastro> and his are really good
<qense> Maybe we should coordinate all this, so everyone knows who else is coming. :)
<qense> Could you check with the two of them?
<qense> by the way, I'm adding the Canonical and OpenSuSE logos to the GUADEC frontpage just now.
<qense> I hope I won't offend anyone with the ordering.
<qense> :)
<qense> and jono is online on twitter!
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<qense> Good morning jono.
<jono> hey qense :)
<qense> jono: As soon as you're done with rubbing the sleep from your eyes and reading your mail I think we and jcastro should have a talk about GUADEC. There are some things that we should discuss.
<qense> Most important: the GNOME Open Desktop Day.
<jono> qense, just coordinate with jcastro - I am a bit busy today
<jono> he can feedback to me any requirements
<qense> jono: He said we should talk with you.
<qense> jono: But we can do it later this week, I suppose.
<jcastro> qense: I'll just bring it up during the call, no worries
<qense> ok
<qense> That'll do it, probably.
<qense> That'll probably do it.*
<jcastro> qense: can you send me some prelim info now?
<jcastro> like, time, place, etc?
<qense> jcastro: Sure. By mail?
<jcastro> sure
<qense> will do!
<dholbach> "The always awesome Nigel Baby" hahaha :)
 * dholbach hugs nigelb
<qense> dholbach: There is a discussion going on about the 11.10 UDS dates. They are currently overlapping with the Linux Tag, but some people say that it doesn't matter much. Do you agree? If not, maybe you should make yourselves heard. :)
<dholbach> qense: I personally don't know how much it will change things
<qense> there seem to be three overlapping days
<dholbach> qense: I don't think I can add much to the discussion
<qense> ok
<dholbach> qense: I expect that only a few of us will be hard-core involved in making sure the images are all on the right mirrors, etc
<qense> I just thought I should notify you since you seem to be very active at both conferences.
<cjohnston> mornin
<Pendulum> hiya cjohnston
<qense> good morning to you, cjohnston
<cjohnston> :-)
<dholbach> jono: mumble mumble?
<jono> dholbach, give me two mins, wrapping a convo with sark
<dholbach> super
<jono> dholbach, ok, just wrapped, just gonna grab my headphones - lets see how long I can go for without puking :)
 * dholbach hugs jono
 * jono hugs dholbach
<popey> not too tightly!
<jono> dholbach, damn, one sec, being pinged
 * dholbach hugs popey too
<czajkowski> jono: have the tea and toast and feel better
<dholbach> isn't it coke and salt/pretzel sticks?
<qense> I'd go for the tea and toast!
<qense> Bananas are said to be good as well. :)
 * dholbach might've confused the house remedies :)
<czajkowski> tea toast smothered in peanutbutter
<czajkowski> food of the doctor and nurses gods
<dholbach> jono: just call whenever
<dholbach> jono: I'll try not to run away
<jono> dholbach, thanks, nearly done
<jono> its all go this morning
<jono_> dholbach, can you hear me?
<dholbach> hello?
<dholbach> HELLO? :)
<dholbach> I can hear you typing
<dholbach> hang on
<jono_> :)
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
<czajkowski> jcastro: busy on the old bugs :)
<jcastro> :D
<cjohnston> Pendulum: ping
<Pendulum> cjohnston: what's up?
<cjohnston> Have you gotten a chance to do any work on the template yet?
<Pendulum> honestly, I was going to and then I got confused on whether I was supposed to talk to newz first or not?
<cjohnston> nope...
<Pendulum> okay, i'll get some stuff done on it today and tomorrow, then :)
<cjohnston> Sweet.. thanks
<cjohnston> jono_: for 'Testers' are you wanting ISO testers or something else.. CommunityContributePage
<jono_> cjohnston, ISO testers mainly
<cjohnston> ok.. thanks
<jono> greg-g, hey dude, is the CC Severed Fifth thing on track for today?
<jono> greg-g, also, did you see my Severed Fifth Fair Pay thing? http://www.severedfifth.com/pay/
<jcastro> jono: we on in 15?
<jono> jcastro, yep
<jono> jcastro, mumble?
<jcastro> yessir!
<jcastro> I am ready
<jcastro> jono: ^
<jcastro> things that keep me up at night: http://planet.ubuntu.com/heads/doctormo.gif
<greg-g> :)
<jcastro> highvoltage: around?
<qense> I'm off, good bye everyone!
<highvoltage> jcastro: yep
 * highvoltage feels in trouble
<jcastro> highvoltage: yeah, those horns you guys use.
<jcastro> drove me insane
<jcastro> that is all.
<czajkowski> make them stop!!
<czajkowski> all day on twitter!
<czajkowski> jcastro: highvoltage evening :)
<jcastro> heh
<highvoltage> jcastro: heh, yeah the vuvuzelas are causing lots of trouble
<jcastro> next UDS we should play them during the lightning talks
<highvoltage> I'll bring mine along :)
<czajkowski> or in any session to wake someone up
<highvoltage> they're quite loud, might up ending waking people up in other sessions too :)
<jussi> vuvuzelas are cool! :D
<jono> Pendulum, highvoltage so whats the dealio on merging in the art of community into BuildingCommunity - did you folks make progress on Friday?
<Pendulum> jono: how do you want the new pages named?
<jono> Pendulum, I think you can just name them with a sensible title such as HandlingConflict or MeasuringCommunity or BuildingStrategy
<jono> etc
<Pendulum> okay, and stuck in the articles, blog entries, and multimedia section?
<jono> Pendulum, I think each article should be linked in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/KnowledgeBase
<jono> see how the others are named and listed there?
<jono> most will be in the 'Guides / HOWTOs' section
<Pendulum> okay, that's where I wasn't sure. Since technically we're pulling from a pre-existing book
<jono> no worries
<jono> just merge them into the rest
<jono> just make sure every page which has content from the book has attribution at the top
<jono> want to do one first and then have me review it Pendulum?
<Pendulum> sure. i won't get it done tonight, but tomorrow, probably?
<jono> Pendulum, sure
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-15
<akgraner> doctormo, ping - when you get a few minutes can you talk to me about creating logo's
<doctormo> akgraner: Sure, what would you like to know?
<akgraner> doctormo, if you will make one for me :-)
<akgraner> or know someone who would like to
<doctormo> akgraner: This would be for the Community Days?
<akgraner> nope - News Team
<akgraner> I need an updated newspaper
<akgraner> and a fridge and an overall news team logo
<akgraner> I am willing to learn to make them - but not sure it would be completed anytime soon
<akgraner> and since you know all the art people I thought even if you couldn't do it yourself you could point me in the right direction
<akgraner> or to the right person
<akgraner> no hurry but thought since everything was getting updated might as well go for broke and look into logos as well
<doctormo> akgraner: Perhaps we could post a message to the deviantArt group, newspapers shouldn't be too hard but I take it your sick of the tango newspaper icon?
<akgraner> doctormo, not sick of it... was just hoping could get an updated one :-)
<akgraner> that looks "lighter"  and cleaner
<akgraner> I like the other one but one with the new ubuntu logo or something would be really awesome
<doctormo> akgraner: Do you have a link tot he current one?
<akgraner> and a fridge with those bubble things as magnets on the Fridge door or something would be cool
<akgraner> doctormo, yep one sec and I'll get you the newspaper one
<akgraner> doctormo, http://frylock.redvoodoo.org/~akgraner/newspaper-icon3.jpg
<akgraner> I don't have a link to the Fridge icon
<doctormo> Thanks akgraner, I'll think about the best people to get on it, there are a couple of other good icon people too I might know.
<akgraner> doctormo, thank you so much!
<jcastro> jono: do you still have that ultrathin system 76?
 * jcastro is considering buying one
<jono> jcastro, yep
<jono> it is sweet
<jono> keyboard is a little plasticy, but in general I like it
<jcastro> how's the battery life?
<jono> not bad
<jono> but great
<jono> right have to run
<jono> biab
<nigelbabu> JFo: I heard that there were a lot of funny stuff at SELF :)
<nigelbabu> jono: hey!
<jono> heya nigelbabu :)
<nigelbabu> jono: when you get time to blog, can you add cleansweep to that list? some time this week perhaps?
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<jussi> morning dpm
<dpm> hey jussi
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hey dholbach, morning!
<dholbach> hey dpm
<nigelbabu> morning jussi, dpm, dholbach :)
<dpm> hey hey nigelbabu :)
<dholbach> heya nigelbabu
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: ello how's things?
<dholbach> good good - how 'bout you?
<czajkowski> grand sitting in back garden reading
<czajkowski> Summer is back
<dpm> morning czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> dpm: howdy
<dpm> morning popey, did you have a chance to look into the e-mail about screencasts I sent you? I'm about to start recording one, so I may start assaulting you with questions soon :)
<doctormo> Morning
<nigelbabu> doctormo: morning!
<popey> ah yes dpm !
 * popey goes to find it
<popey> dpm: its probably easier to have a skype/mumble chat at some point to be honest
<dpm> popey, sure. Would you have time some time this week?
<popey> yes
<dpm> popey, cool, you can just send me an e-mail or PM with what time suits you best and we can have a chat. I'm generally away on Tue and Thu evenings, but apart from that, other times should be fine. For now I've got a question already, though. Do you know any good app for subtitles? I've heard of gnome-subtitles, but I've never actually used it
<popey> yup, thats the one we have used
<popey> works quite well, generates srt files which can be used on youtube and in totem
<dpm> ah, cool
<dpm> thanks
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts/Subtitles seen that?
<popey> ah, no, not that one, subtitle-editor is the one people used iirc
<dpm> ah, I missed that one. I had only read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts/Subtitles/SubtitleEditor
<dpm> ah, right
<popey> how to links at the bottom of that page
<dpm> reading now
<dpm> I must say the documentation of the screencasting team is brilliant, good work!
<popey> really!?
<popey> needs updating :)
<popey> I stepped down from the screencast team, give someone else a chance :)
<popey> I'm doing some screencasts for my mum at the moment, very short ones
<dpm> I found it very good. All the info I found there has been very useful. Yeah, some parts might need updating, but that's the nature of our fast environment :)
<popey> you're too kind :)
<dpm> no, really, just being honest! :) Anyway, my virtual machine is up and running, let me give this a go.
<popey> dpm: which software are you using to record?
<dpm> I'm going to use gtkrecordmydesktop
<popey> dpm: http://popey.com/blog/2009/08/25/getting-back-into-screencasting/ might be useful, especially the command line options for recordmydesktop
<popey> cool
<dpm> popey, ah, thanks
<dholbach> popey, pleia2: cc meeting?
<dholbach> (in 11m)
<popey> ok
 * dholbach hugs popey
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> :-)
<duanedesign> popey: i did update the screencast how-to
<popey> ah, excellent :)
<duanedesign> ah, i see that would be /ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts
<duanedesign> i am now looking at /ScreenCasts
<duanedesign> popey: I need to start developing a plan to build some 'buzz' around the team
<dpm> popey, I've recorded a 1024x768, 8 min., no audio screencast (~54 MB) with gtk-recordmydesktop, then I've simply added a header to it with Pitivi and then I thought I'd render it (720x480, 29 fps, theora). Is it normal that it's going to take like 10 hours to do that, or has something gone horribly wrong?
<popey> dpm: heh, welcome to video encoding :)
<popey> dpm: it would be faster if you rendered out at 1024x768, as soon as you scale down (or indeed up) you're gonna chew up CPU cycles
<dpm> popey, yeah, I'm doing that now, looks a lot better, but what surprised me is that the CPU load wasn't going up. It says 25 minutes now, let's see if it stays that way :)
<popey> if the cpu load stays idle then chances are something is wrong
<popey> video encoding will usually murder the system
<popey> you're not doing this on a netbook are you? :D
<dpm> no, and also not on a 286 or something like that :)
<dpm> anyway, it looks good now, it's loading the CPU as there's no tomorrow, but the remaining time stays in the minutes range, which is good
<popey> cool
<dholbach> akgraner: heya - how are you doing?
<dpm> popey, my first ever screencast has been rendered \o/. It's pretty much proof-of-concept, though. I'm going to play with subtitles now.
<popey> yay!
<dpm> :)
<popey> dpm: what video format did you render out as in pitivi?
<popey> ogv?
<dpm> yeah, I just took the default
<popey> cool
<dpm> I think I read somewhere on the screencasts docs that mpeg was recommended instead as the master format. Is that still the case?
<popey> not really, it was when we didnt have a video editor that understood ogv but now we do
<dpm> ah, cool.
<popey> dpm: what did you add to the front in pitivi? a title page?
<dpm> yeah
<popey> I've not done that in pitivi before
<dpm> I created a 5 sec presentation with Impress with the title and recorded it
<popey> hah, was about to say.. i used openoffice to do it :)
<dpm> I read all your tricks on the docs! :)
<popey> hah
<dpm> One thing I haven't managed to get right is the recording area in gtk-recordmydesktop. I use a VM, and even selecting only the window, it shows a few pixels around, apart from the fact that the "do not capture the window decorations" option does not work for me. I think I'll have to resort to recording my real desktop
<dpm> or swap to a hard drive with a pristine installation
<popey> ah, no, you can do that if you use rmd on the command line
<popey> you specify the x and y and width and height
<popey> and move your window to that location
<popey> its clunky but meh
<popey> see that blog post earlier, i do it in there
<dpm> ah yeah, I see the parameters now. What do you use to see the x, y location where you need to move the window to?.
<popey> i do it the other way, set the x/y and width/height  and then move the window into that box
<popey> so if you have the vm set to 1024x768, I would use...
<dpm> oh, I see, once you've set it you see the square on the screen
<popey> yes
<popey> once
 * dpm tries
<popey> then once it's in the right place, kill rmd and run it again with --no-frame
<popey> so you dont get the box on the screen
<popey> because the box actually makes rmd less stable
<dpm> cool, I'll try that, thanks
<popey> np
<dholbach> hola jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<nigelbabu> morning jono
<nigelbabu> jono: feeling better?
<jono> hey nigelbabu
<jono> I am now
<jono> finally :)
<jono> dpm, call in 8?
<dpm> hey jono, morning! yes, I'll be all set in 8
<jono> dpm, perfect :)
<dholbach> akgraner: just started UDW planning (you're CCed :-))
<akgraner> dholbach, awesome - was going to ping you tomorrow about that
<akgraner> you are always a step ahead of me :-)
<dholbach> not really :)
<akgraner> I am finally recovering from the weekend
<akgraner> sigh
<jono> greg-g, thanks so much for the blog
<jono> greg-g, I just tweeted it :)
<akgraner> I'll plug dates in my spreadsheet and get a calendar ready task list ready and start checking things off :-)
<dpm> hey akgraner, how are you feeling?
<akgraner> tired.. :-(  but I am resting so some things are taking a bit longer to complete, but all is well - Everyday above ground is a good day! :-)
<dpm> :-)
<jono> dpm, alright, logging in
<dpm> okie dokie
<jcastro> dholbach: I got one too!
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<dpm> jono, I can hear you, but it seems there is a delay
<jono> dpm, odd
<jono> dpm, lets do skype
<dpm> jono, yeah
<cjohnston> mornin
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
<akgraner> here is a little something to brighten you all's day :-)  http://frylock.redvoodoo.org/~akgraner/P1000429.JPG
<akgraner> oh and here is the one where she talks about me replacing her with jono
<akgraner> http://frylock.redvoodoo.org/~akgraner/Becca%20at%20SELF/P1000439.JPG
<popey> hehe
<cjohnston> she looks so enthused
<jcastro> oh god. LOL
<jcastro> RT @homeworkprod: I heard relocating window buttons to the left side in #Ubuntu is to make room for a big #Vuvuzuela button on the right.
<cjohnston> jcastro: time for a quick call?
<jcastro> cjohnston: in about 5 to 10?
<jcastro> cjohnston: waiting for the one part of the desktop team meeting I need to finish.
<cjohnston> sure
<cjohnston> PM can work also
<czajkowski> feckin' priceless http://twitter.com/keybuk/status/16241144361
<cjohnston> nice
<jcastro> jono: can you send a mail to debian@ubuntu to see if I get it?
<jcastro> jono: sorry I should have made it clear I was testing that for me, not you, heh
<jono> done jcastro
<jcastro> yeah! rock and roll, I am in business!
<jcastro> jono: lucas is busy this week, so we've decided to tag team the debian list o items next week together
<jcastro> but I managed to get one WI done today, I have 3 outstanding that should be closeable tomorrow
<jono> cool :)
<jono> thanks jcastro
<doctormo> nigelb: hello?
<cjohnston> hey doctormo
<jcastro> jono: we have a call in ~12?
<jcastro> jono: I don't have any agenda items
<jono> jcastro, lets skip
<jcastro> no complaints here!
<jcastro> jono: there was one semi-urgent matter
<jcastro> jono: I didn't know they were doing this: http://www.fathomevents.com/concertsandmusic/series/the_big_four.aspx
<jcastro> that's next week
<jcastro> I am having people scrambling to find tickets now, just an FYI
<jono> wow
<jcastro> I know! Live!
<jcastro> We need burndown charts for this.
<jono> is that just that one date?
<jono> oh hang on
<jono> thats a movie?
<jono> a live show
<jcastro> it's beamed live to theaters during the event
<jono> sweet~
<jcastro> which is in .eu somewhere
<jono> jussi, ping?
<jono> jussi, could you take a look at completing your action on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-process-improvements - thanks!
<jono> jcastro, is sense's item on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-upstream-contacts still TODO?
<jcastro> jono: I think it's DONE, but iirc the work item was to review the current roles and made sure they still made sense
<jcastro> I can follow up with him on it
<jono> jcastro,  if you could, thanks
<jussi> jono: are the page links finalised now?
<jono> jussi, many of them are already there
<jono> I think we just need to start adding them
<jono> see wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity
<jussi> jono: I dont mind doing it, just Id rather wait till the links are finalised so I dont need to go changing them all again.
<jono> jussi, they will never change
<jono> just added to
<jcastro> jono: also, if you're looking for an easy WI, you can probably handle the one about mailing Trent Reznor. :p
<jono> jcastro, lol
<jussi> jono: right, no probs!
<jono> will do
<jono> jussi, thanks!
<jussi> jono: are you still planning to run this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/CommunityQuestionTime
<jussi> its very old :D
<JFo> we're changing the name of that to "Fireside chats with Jono"
<JFo> j/k
<jono> jussi, I do that on Wednesday's but as a video chat
<jono> will update it
<jussi> :)
<jussi> jono: Im thinking there will be problably 1-3 factoids to begin with, for the most frequent peices of knowledge needed. adding more is easy, if more are needed. Problem is, often the bot gets factoids added that could be useful, but they rarely/never get used, so they get culled.
<jono> jussi, np
<jcastro> JFo: http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=72
<jcastro> JFo: next time you're trudging through your lists can you see if this list now reflects what you expected it to?
<jono> jcastro, can you do me a favor - set me up a redirect on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpportunisticDeveloperWeek to go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek
<jono> I always forget how to do those
<jcastro> yep
<jono> thanks
 * JFo looks
<JFo> jcastro, will do :)
<jcastro> jono: done
<jcastro> #REDIRECT UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek
<jcastro> ^^ FYI
<jono> jcastro, thanks
<jono> jcastro, so on https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-patch-review-initiative I have "[jonobacon] speak with J. Castro re. upstream work and patch review: TODO"
<jono> this was regarding how we best handle patches that should go upstream
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> jono: don't we talk about that all the time?
<jono> yeah, I think the action was about how specifically build awareness into Project Cleansweep
<jono> tbh, I think it is better if you have the conversation with nigelbabu about this
<jcastro> sore
<jcastro> er, sure
<jcastro> jono: why not DONE that one and add one for me?
<jcastro> or just rename it to be mine
<jono> jcastro, I will give it to you
<akgraner> jono, just replied to your email - there is an attachment as well :-)
<jono> thanks akgraner
<akgraner> you'll have more early next week :-)
<doctormo> jono: Did you know there are a couple of ubuntu stickers on the new IT Crowd series set?
<jono> doctormo, really? cool!
<doctormo> They're on the monitor and there is one in the background, really cool as there is also an EFF sticker and a The Register Vultcher... it's a tricked out geek pad now.
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-16
<doctormo> jono: http://doctormo.deviantart.com/art/Free-Culture-Poster-167583075
<jono> doctormo, cool :)
<doctormo> jono: If it's good enough I may require you to deposit one at your library.
<jono> doctormo, sure
<nigelbabu> JFo: if you need help with the organizing, please do give a shout, always happy to help
<nigelbabu> re: the kernel triage summit
<nigelbabu> jcastro: you've got mail!
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelbabu> morning dholbach :) A little early today?
<dholbach> hey nigelbabu
<dholbach> nigelbabu: a bit earlier
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> nigelbabu: laptop sorted out?
<nigelbabu> dholbach: nope, have to hunt today for service center.  work is a bit too much these days
<ddecator> morning dholbach
<dholbach> nigelbabu: all the best with that then!
<dholbach> hi ddecator
<nigelbabu> dholbach: Thanks! I hope I can get it soon :)
<nigelbabu> dholbach: also, can you poke, prodd, or otherwise convince jono to blog about cleansweep?
<dholbach> jono: ^ DO IT! :-D
 * dholbach hugs jono
<dholbach> nigelbabu: jono just needs the right amount of hugs :)
<nigelbabu> dholbach: haha. :)
<jono> nigelbabu, I will do when I get a moment :)
<nigelbabu> jono: thank you :) dholbach: Looks like that worked :p
<jono> :)
 * dholbach hugs you all :)
 * jussi grumbles at mornings and accepts dholbach's hug
<nigelbabu> jussi: well, if ya stay up for the matches, this tends to happen
<jussi> nigelbabu: I didnt watch the matches yesterday
<nigelbabu> jussi: ah.  I got stuck at work last night, missed all of them :/
 * jussi had his 1 year anniversary with Sari yesterday
<nigelbabu> ooh!
<nigelbabu> jussi: congrats! wedding's soon right?
<jussi> nigelbabu: in september :)
<nigelbabu> soon enough :)
<dholbach> AlanBell: HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :)
<nigelbabu> oh, yeah!
<nigelbabu> AlanBell: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
<ddecator> AlanBell: HAPPY BIRTHDAY
<AlanBell> :-)
<ddecator> better than any facebook "happy birthday!"s :)
<nigelbabu> well, I did both :)
 * jussi yawns
 * ddecator hands jussi a pillow
<jussi> ddecator: sadly its 9.30 am
 * ddecator hands jussi a coffee
<nigelbabu> jussi: caffiene IV :D
<dholbach> hola ara
<ara> morning dholbach
<dholbach> :-)
<ara> and all
<ddecator> morning ara
<ara> morning ddecator
<dpm> good morning everyone
<ddecator> morning dpm
<dpm> hey ddecator :)
<dholbach> dpm: you should talk to jono to move the team call today because of the game later on - I'm sure he'll understand ;-)
<nigelbabu> haha
 * nigelbabu hugs dholbach and dpm 
 * dholbach hugs nigelbabu back :)
<dpm> heh
<dpm> hey nigelbabu :)
<nigelbabu> hello dpm :)
 * dpm hugs dholbach and nigelbabu
<JFo> nigelbabu, will do re: kernel triage summit
<nigelbabu> JFo: :)
<nigelbabu> Also, you can use the classroom as much as you want :)
<JFo> sweet! thanks, I hadn't even gotten that far :)
<nigelbabu> oh, we've done this scheduling and stuff for UUD, etc so it should be okay
<nigelbabu> perhaps you can go a step further and use ustream for live video sessions or just try to broadcast audio like at UDS
<jcastro> nigelbabu: that query is PERFECT
<nigelbabu> jcastro: :)
<jcastro> not bad for a distro that doesn't do anything!
<nigelbabu> I'm pretty sure they'll redefine that in the coming months
<jcastro> yeah!
<nigelbabu> I tink if you actually compare, we do more than most other distros
<jcastro> don't tell anyone!
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/704394915/operation-cleansweep-making-progress
<jcastro> dholbach: ^^^
<dholbach> I'll take a look in a sec
<dholbach> jcastro: awesome :-D
<jcastro> man, that is a pretty impressive bunch of work so far
<jcastro> do we get bobbo back at all?
<dholbach> jcastro, cjohnston: 591491 fixed
<dholbach> jcastro: I'm sure he'll be around in his evenings a bit, but he'll be a bit busier in school
<dholbach> LOL, lure has a big head: http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<nigelbabu> dholbach: wow, thats a really big head
<nigelbabu> jcastro: ah, now I know why you wanted the numbers :)
<dholbach> jcastro: http://daniel.holba.ch/review/report - we'll update it every week
<dholbach> (updated it a couple of times more often last week)
<jcastro> oh neat!
<jcastro> dholbach: oh neat! I will add that!
<nigelbabu> oh, I talked to amber about getting those numbers on uwn
<jcastro> yeah, that would be clutch!
<nigelbabu> I think we all forgot for the last one mainly because amber was a bit busy and unwell
<dholbach> nigelbabu: let's wait until next time it's run
<dholbach> so next sunday morning :)
<dholbach> should be interesting
<jcastro> ok so 135 total sent up
<jcastro> nigelbabu: dholbach: right?
<dholbach> sounds about right
<nigelbabu> yep
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/704394915/operation-cleansweep-making-progress-updated
<jcastro> ok how's this
<dholbach> nigelbabu: we should talk to pedro_ so we can do patches hug day
<nigelbabu> dholbach: i was supposed to do that quite recently, but my laptop borking delayed it
<dholbach> no worries - I added it to the next hugday list
<dholbach> but it might be worth raising it with him
<dholbach> and after UDW we should probably schedule another one
<jcastro> anyone else see that dude's HUMONGOUS HEAD on planet?
<dholbach> so people who get excited can immediately help out
<nigelbabu> jcastro: dholbach and I did comment on it :)
<dholbach> jcastro: yes, lure :)
 * nigelbabu goes to poke him
<nigelbabu> Also, wow! 14%
<nigelbabu> we're inching there :)
<jcastro> NOW to work on my upstream ambassador post
<jcastro> anyone know how to modify an existing fridge calendar entry?
<nigelbabu> if you have the rights, click on the entry, should take you to the edit page
<nigelbabu> jcastro: err, if it was added by someone else without giving fridge editors the right to modify, you won't be able to do much :(
 * jcastro rings the bell!
<jcastro> one more work item done!
<jcastro> dholbach: I am confused, when is oppdev week?
<dholbach> jcastro: no idea
<jcastro> that's not what you are doing now right?
<jcastro> ok
<dholbach> jcastro: jono surely knows
<dholbach> no no
<dholbach> that's Jono's world
<jcastro> oh right, lol, I helped him with the wiki on that yesterday
<jcastro> manI am going insane
<dholbach> jcastro: please try less hard to kill yourself, ok? :)
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<jcastro> WE ARE SO CLOSE ON OUR BURNDOWN
<dholbach> hola jono
<dholbach> dpm: you can ask your question now ;-)
<dholbach> just kidding :)
<dpm> hahaha
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs dholbach :)
<dpm> jono, I think dholbach is trying to use me to test if he can get some time off to go and see Germany play on Friday
<dholbach> hahaha
<dholbach> dpm: jono won't even be awake when they play - he'll NEVER notice
<dpm> cunning plan!
<jono> lol
<jono> jono might be awake ;-)
<dholbach> jono: what? not at 11:30 utc :)
<jono> dholbach, stranger things have happened ;-)
<dholbach> jono: you just winked!
<dholbach> dpm, jcastro: ^^^ AN IMPOSTOR!
<jono> lol
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> for reference: http://www.jonobacon.org/2006/10/16/say-no-to-winky-smilies/
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<JFo> not only that dholbach he did it twice :-O
<dholbach> JFo: either it is an impostor or something bad has happened to Jono when we didn't watch
<czajkowski> dholbach: ello ello ello :)
<dpm> dholbach, that was 2006. People change, next time you know he might be listening to electronic music :)
 * JFo worries that his sickness after SELF was a progression into evil
<JFo> :-/
<dholbach> I think I'll call Erica, then Mark and Matt - I dunno... the police? fire brigade? somebody from the Vatican to try exorcism?
 * maco blinks
<maco> the things i see in that quassel chat monitor...
<maco> dholbach talking about exorcisms
<jono> lol
<jono> a normal day in the Ubuntu community
<jono> ;-)
<jono> LOL!!!11!!1
<dholbach> thinking about it again, exorcism might actually be a good idea - it might help with dpm's music suggestion ;-)
<jono> also, I *hate* metal
<jono> it really sucks
<dholbach> dpm: WE WON!
<dpm> hahaha
<jono> I much prefer groove flan
<doctormo> jono: I like enya, your band is sort of similar right?
<dpm> that food poisoning, that was it
<jcastro> Did someone mention talking cats?
<jono> doctormo, identical, in fact
<dholbach> we could also try to talk to his mother on twitter, she knows him much better
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro mumble in a min?
<dpm> yep
<dholbach> yep
<jcastro> yeah!
<doctormo> jono: It's just a bunch of enya covers?
 * dholbach hugs jono_
<jono_> :)
<JFo> doctormo, it is new Enya material sans Enya
<JFo> no more traveling to Gainesville for you Mr Bacon
<JFo> jcastro, on [jeremyfoshee] Jeremy to document the patch review process for kernel: TODO
<JFo> we are referring to the patch review process or the bug with patches?
<JFo> err bugs*
<jcastro> I don't remember
<jcastro> hah
<JFo> me either :-)
<JFo> it says patch review
<JFo> but I think maybe it was patch review of bugs with patches
<JFo> ah, I see now
<JFo> jcastro, for reference that was from https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-launchpad-upstream-improvements-patches
<JFo> so it says +patches
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> byeeeeeeeeeee
<jcastro> <-- late lunching, bbi 60m
<jono_> hi folks, usual video chat at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon in 15
<akgraner> jcastro do you have 5 mins?
<jcastro> for you, 15!
<akgraner> hehe
<jcastro> jono_: which KDE apps did you test with?
<jono_> jcastro, kwORD
<jcastro> jono_: ok, dbarth just commited the registration fixes
<jono_> cool
<jcastro> jono_: that should be fixed tomorrow
<jono_> sweet :)
<jcastro> I mean, it's committed to bzr, should be in the release tomorrow
<jcastro> 1 down, 2 more big bugs to go
<jono_> cool
<jcastro> JFo: we should be pointing community people who want to run future maverick kernels in the LTS release too ... $help?
<jcastro> I know there's the mainline builds but I'm looking more for the blueprint
<JFo> hmmm
<JFo> one sec
<JFo> jcastro, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kernel-maverick-new-kernel-on-lts
<JFo> that ^^ what you are looking for?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> god lp search. @#$%#@$%$%
<JFo> yup
<jcastro> JFo: oh man dude: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa/
<jcastro> that is /tight/
<JFo> heh
<jcastro> JFo: please make sure that is linked to from the docs you're working on
<jcastro> I bet that would solve a ton of those custom kernel threads we're worried about
<JFo> yep, it is on my TODO
<jcastro> I will blog it too, this is damn handy
<JFo> yeah, it is one of the things i'm hoping to speak about at conferences
<jcastro> JFo: tim got my cachefilesd all in maverick too.
<jcastro> I am really happy today!
<JFo> sweet
<JFo> :)
<JFo> it is a good day
<jcastro> "These kernels will be supported according to the standard policies of their respective releases, e.g., the Maverick backport will get SRU and CVE patches for 18 months."
<jcastro> man dude, that is HOT
<JFo> for server only though\
<JFo> jcastro, ^
<JFo> maverick kernels not supported on desktop even though they may work
<JFo> whoops, gotta run... bbiab
<jcastro> ah righ
<jcastro> still, in the past I've gotten new server hw and like, the NICs won't work with an LTS, etc.
<duanedesign> jcastro: I noticed OneConf has a testing alpha. http://tiny.cc/eoc6l <-- link and a screenshot of the Software Center integration.
<duanedesign> havent tried it yet. We have been using the algorithm it uses to select packages in Stipple and it works well.
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-17
<akgraner> jono, ping-a-ling-ling
<nigelb> JFo: around?
<dpm> good morning all
<ddecator> goooooood morning dpm :)
<dpm> hey ddecator :)
<ddecator> i really should be more active in this channel..
<dholbach> good morning
<ddecator> mornin' dholbach
<dholbach> hi ddecator
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hola dpm
<ara> morning ddecator, dpm, dholbach
<nigelb> dpm: still crying? :D
<nigelb> gah, missed him
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb>  aloha czajkowski :)
<nigelb> having a good morning so far?
<czajkowski> sister missed her flight to rome by 2 mins as they'd closed gates as plane was full, and she was still early, not a happy camper
<czajkowski> nigelb: up since 4:30
<czajkowski> found free wifi in her apt
<nigelb> czajkowski: ouch for your sister and good for ya with the free wifi
<nigelb> czajkowski: she caught a later flight or just gave up the trip?
<czajkowski> nope flying out tomorrow
<czajkowski> she is obsessed with rome
<nigelb> heh
<dholbach> hola ara, hey czajkowski and nigelb
<czajkowski> dholbach: ello
<czajkowski> nigelb: she goes about 3-4 times a year
<czajkowski> i suspect there is some cute italian waiter over there she has her eye on
<nigelb> czajkowski: whoa...hahaha!
<jussi> argh hungry... no foor for at least 45 mins :(
<jussi> food even
 * nigelb just had a good lunch
<jussi> nigelb: what did you have?
<nigelb> jussi: chilly chicken and rice :)
<jussi> cold chicken and rice?
<jussi> :P
<jussi> chilli ;)
<popey> mmmm chilli chicken is what I usually order in a new indian restaurant as the reference dish
<popey> om nom nom
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<popey> etc
<nigelb> jussi: oh yeah, chilli :)
<dholbach> if anybody wonders where dpm went: his power and internet went away but he'll be back soon
<dholbach> call his mobile if you need his help
<nigelb> I don't have a camera or else I could have taken a pic
<dpm> back from electrical failure...
<czajkowski> dpm: welcome back
<dpm> morning czajkowski, thanks :)
<dholbach> welcome back dpm
<dpm> thanks dholbach :)
<dholbach> dpm: remember when we talked about i18n'ing the daily builds docs - I'll send a mail about that to ubuntu-translators@lists.u.c in a bit, is that OK?
<dpm> sure!
<dholbach> super
<dholbach> dpm: sent
<dholbach> my first spec done!
<dholbach> yoooohooooooo
<dholbach> my second spec done!
<dholbach> ¡¡¡¡yoooohooooooo!!!!
<dholbach> I'd appreciate if you could all RT http://identi.ca/notice/36650090 and http://twitter.com/dholbach/status/16379489299
<dholbach> it'd be nice to get as much feedback as possible
 * dholbach adds to UWN
<dholbach> ara: gracias
<ara> dholbach, np :-)
<ara> dholbach, I don't have that many followers :-( it would be better if you could make lady gaga retweet it
<dholbach> ara: good idea, I'll talk to a friend who works at Universal - I'm sure he can wangle it
<jussi> AlanBell: ping
<AlanBell> hi jussi
<jussi> AlanBell: got a quick vtiger question if youve a min?
<AlanBell> sure
<jussi> I have a list of leads. is there someway I can pull a list of their email addresses in a sane sort of format? (comma or space separated?)
 * AlanBell returns with a cuppa
<AlanBell> jussi: from the leads page there is an export leads button (sheet of paper with green splodge on it)
<AlanBell> that does csv exports
<jussi> aah, nice
<AlanBell> you can also create filters with just certain columns showing, not sure how to export these in a sane format off the top of my head
<jussi> AlanBell: yeah, I seem to have something at least :) thanks!
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> czajkowski: manage to get the car sorted?
<czajkowski> my day of hell
<czajkowski> popey: aye reprogrammed the key
<czajkowski> but missed the interview
<popey> :(
<doctormo> czajkowski: *hug*
<AlanBell> czajkowski: seen the tweets! hugs from me too. What a day
<JFo> nigelb, I'm here now
<nigelb> JFo: mind a PM?
<JFo> works for me :)
<nigelb> I'd like to hear the thoughts of folks here on on something
<nigelb> I've often noticed that unless someone actually takes an interest in a bug to get it fixed etc, I find that a lot of fixes don't get through
<nigelb> Is it just my feeling or have you folks felt the same? ^
<vish> not just you .. to fix a bug sometimes the upstream must be interested or a huge crash or someone must poke really hard! ;)
<nigelb> no I mean cases where even the fix is there
<nigelb> stuff like SRU
<vish> nigelb: half my work on papercuts is talking to upstream/waiting for them to look at a bug and bah :(
<nigelb> vish: I know, thats the tough part
<vish> yeah , i was mentioning the bugs *with* patches
<nigelb> but I'm talking about cases were *we* are slow to act unless its something someone is interested
<vish> nigelb: SRU is nearly the same , if it aint a huge crasher or a regression it gets little attention unless someone is interested
<nigelb> so, its not just me.  I have to poke someone to get a discussion on improving this situation
<nigelb> gah, I wish my mails to -devel were not moderated
<vish> nigelb: its not an unknown thing, its just shortage of sufficient hands
<nigelb> I dunno, it would be nice to see if someone has any thoughts regarding this
<JFo> nigelb, it could be similar to the kernel team
<JFo> there may just be not enough bandwidth
<nigelb> JFo: I think its worth a talk at next uds.  Perhaps brainstorming on what else we could to improve this situation. dholbach, thoughts?
<JFo> it is a tough thing
<JFo> I think that process may help, but it will still probably be an issue
<JFo> there is a BP we are working on to improve upstream
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski too, just read scroll back
<JFo> by looking at how we process bugs with patches
<dholbach> nigelb: about what?
<nigelb> for example - for sru, we can have things like peer review of sru, etc
<nigelb> dholbach: improving the sitation where things move only when "somone from inside gets it moving"
<nigelb> like someone new submits an sru proposal, it sometimes just stays and not reviewed
<nigelb> I'm wondering if we should think of those situations and document it
<nigelb> even revu for that matter tends to be a bit slow
<nigelb> blackZ raised something similar on debian-mentors that got me thinking about ubuntu
<vish> nigelb: the solution has always been the same : trying to get more people involved. *not* trying to discourage you , but all such discussions always end up with here ;)
<nigelb> vish: I'm thinking the same, but I'm sure someone who's more optimistic than us can think of something ;)
<dholbach> nigelb: you mean sponsoring does not work?
<vish> nigelb: heck i have an SRU waiting for it to be sponsored for more than a month, ;p
<nigelb> dholbach: things apart from sponsoring not working - sru, revu, etc
<nigelb> sponsoring has become awesome now after archive reorganization I think
<dholbach> revu is definitely a problem
<dholbach> sru should be brought up on ubuntu-devel@ or something, if it's slow
<dholbach> I think it's partly because we have no dedicated release manager right now
<dholbach> or something
<nigelb> slangasek quit? ;)
<nigelb> ok, so its not just me
<dholbach> nigelb: he works on some other interesting bits and pieces now
<nigelb> dholbach: aha :)
<akgraner> dholbach, what's the link the blog post you added  :-)  thanks as well!!
<dholbach> akgraner: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=691 :)
<akgraner> Thanks a bunch :-)
<nigelb> jcastro: poke
<jcastro> yo
<nigelb> jcastro: I was talking earlier about slowness in everything except sponsoring - do you have any additional thoughts? (you'll have read a bit of scrollback)
<jcastro> oh, lemme read up
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I agree with vish, insufficient hands
<jcastro> unfortunately bobbo's don't grow on trees. :(
<nigelb> heh, I was thinking we had a peer network to "help" thngs like sru or revu
<jcastro> we do, it's just always overworked
<nigelb> no, I mean before it goes to the overworked sru team, perhaps, have another peer review it
<jcastro> like a prereview?
<nigelb> yup
<jcastro> dunno, I am in general not a fan of adding more stuff on top of something that is slow
<nigelb> so the low hanging ones without obvious problems can be weeded out
<nigelb> *with
<nigelb> which means the ultimate decision makes get a smaller queue which they really need to go through
<jcastro> but I know the feeling with feeling like you're the only person in the world trying to push that bug forward
<nigelb> exactly!
<nigelb> I saw that feeling in a lot of people during patch review
<nigelb> I've had a fair number of patches going to sru too, but that was always because *I* took an interest in it
<jcastro> yeah
<nigelb> If there was noone there, that would have just rotten there - hence the prereview which I'm trying to think of
<nigelb> its just an idea forming in my head, dunno where it goes
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> think of it this way
<jcastro> if we had 400 more developers, we'd still have the same problem, it'd just be more and more bugs
<jcastro> so either way you've got to keep chipping away at it
<jcastro> ok, maybe not 400, that might solve alot of problems. :p
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> debian has 1000s and still has athe same problem
<jcastro> as long as we keep streamlinging the bit that makes it easy for people to fix a bug I think we'll be ok
<nigelb> its something to do with the process and trust and all sorts of things - like if its someone you know and trust coming to you with a patch - I'm sure you'd try to help
<jcastro> we're always going to be shorthanded
<nigelb> true. so its probably just feeling overwhelmed :)
<jcastro> it's ok, if makes you feel better you should have seen years ago when it was dholbach, ogra, and like 3 other guys all by themselves
<nigelb> ouch
<jcastro> actually, you know which ones annoy me the most, are the ones which are fixed upstream and not in ubuntu
<dholbach> yeah
<jcastro> do an lp query on fixed upstream but not fixed in ubuntu
<dholbach> it's great that we have all these buckets of patches now
<dholbach> makes it so much easier to go and just take a look at a specific lot of them
<jcastro> actually, that would be a good bucket for next time
<dholbach> we can even feed them into harvest easily
<nigelb> jcastro: ooh, I did that once
<jcastro> nigelb: don't do it now, we're doing a good job with cleansweep I don't want to get depressed, heh
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> I didn't do a LP query, I did an api search
<jcastro> ok ok
<nigelb> it was depressing, took around 24 hours to run
<jcastro> what's the # then
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> ok
<nigelb> eventually I stopped the thing
<jcastro> good, that gives me 24 hours to mentally prepare
<jcastro> though, you'd think that /theoretically/ they would be fixed next time we synced with debian and/or the upstream
<nigelb> Agree there.  I saw a lot of low ahanging fruit that were closed in debian, but just not closed in ubuntu
<dholbach> jcastro: zack just gave me some great feedback on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Intro/PatchesForwarding and I improved a few things
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jcastro> dholbach: next week I am talking to lucas about submittodebian
<dholbach> jcastro: I had it as a TODO item to talk to him about "when do I send stuff upstream, when do I send to debian"
<jcastro> dholbach: and how to make that easier
<dholbach> jcastro: and I <<Include()>> that snippet in loads of places now
<jcastro> dholbach: he's been busy all this week so I have a bunch of stuff to talk about with him next week, want to do it together?
<dholbach> jcastro: awesome - I hope it's going to work out
<dholbach> jcastro: sure why not, when do you want to do it?
<dholbach> (I never used submittodebian much.)
<dholbach> I think soren wrote it initially
<jcastro> dholbach: depends on when he's around, he'll let me know
<jcastro> dholbach: did you see the thread on -devel about them grabbing ayatana stuff to put in debian?
<dholbach> parts of it - I was too busy to follow all of it
<dholbach> but buxy had a longer chat with me in #debian-ubuntu on OFTC yesterday
<dholbach> jono: I have two blueprints done now :-D
<dholbach> jono: do I get a pay raise?
<czajkowski> dholbach: why is the channel of OFTC when both ubuntu and debian are on freenode??
<dholbach> czajkowski: debian's not
<nigelb> jcastro: can I join you both for that?
<nigelb> I'm writing (or trying to write) something that can take an LP bug number and forward to debian
<czajkowski> dholbach: 998 in #debian on freenode :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: all official debian channels are on oftc, they just have presence here
<dholbach> czajkowski: I think that's a forward or something -I dunno
<jcastro> nigelb: absolutely!
<jcastro> nigelb: basically, the idea is submittodebian should make it easy to forward a patch to debian
<jcastro> not just buugs!
<jono> dholbach, nice work!
<nigelb> jcastro: yep, its a bit clunky now and I'd like to adress that
<czajkowski> nigelb: dholbach ah fair enough so
<jono> dholbach, no :)
<jcastro> nigelb: I like the way you roll!
<dholbach> jono: worth a try :)
<jono> haha
<jono> doing your actual work is not worthy of a pay rise :P
<nigelb> dholbach: I think if you spread publicity of severth fifth you might have a chance ;)
<jono> brb, grabbing a coffee
<nigelb> *severed
<nigelb> jcastro: heh :)
<jono> nigelb, lol
<nigelb> jono: its not what he's expected to do, so might be worth it :D
<doctormo> nigelb: Shouldn't we all be getting pay rises then? I'm going to start paying popey 200% more than normal for his good work.
<popey> \o/
<nigelb> doctormo: about time I got a pay rise then :P
<nigelb> anyways, its 9 pm, I should get off work
<nigelb> catch you all tomorrow
<nigelb> g'nite
<jcastro> hey popey
<doctormo> nite nigelb
<jcastro> popey: has elmo responded to you wrt. videos?
<jcastro> popey: he hasn't responded to me yet I'm afraid
<popey> newp
<czajkowski> he's afk today
<jcastro> <--- lunching
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow! :)
<doctormo> bye dholbach
<dholbach> bye guys
<dpm> ok, done with spamming with blueprints, time to call it a day. See you tomorrow everyone!
<akgraner> popey, ping
<akgraner> can you pop into -news - we need your services for issue 200 :-)
<akgraner> and I would rather explain your mission should you choose to accept it there :-)
 * JFo becomes curious
<JFo> errr nosey
<akgraner> hehe
<JFo> :)
<jcastro> jono: hey, I found an old video from your wedding band days: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItZyaOlrb7E&feature=related
<jono> jcastro, lol, I saw that guy
<jono> he is a legend
<jcastro> somehow my life goals all of a sudden don't feel complete.
<jono> haha
<jono> so tonight I audition a drummer for SF
<jono> :)
<jono> excited
<akgraner> awesome
<akgraner> Becca says  - she can yell into a microphone - can she audition
<JFo> akgraner, mail on call for experts sent
<akgraner> I laughed
<akgraner> JFo, roger that!
<JFo> :)
<akgraner> so look how devious my daughter looks - http://frylock.redvoodoo.org/~akgraner/37357_837362337127_12603821_45600542_4499492_n.jpg
<JFo> looks like whe is plotting evil
<JFo> she*
<akgraner> I know
<akgraner> I didn't realize until I looked at the pic 3 times that Pete and I are both in it
<akgraner> that's rare
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItUk-5FI0Ek
<akgraner> That's interesting  - jcastro
<akgraner> :-)
<jcastro> akgraner: did marjo find you?
<akgraner> yep we got it all worked out
<jcastro> <3 thanks for your help on that
<akgraner> no worries - anytime
<akgraner> jcastro, do you think it would be helpful just to give all the Foundations Team Leads/Managers access?
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> or someone they designate
<akgraner> nods - I'll email everyone tomorrow about that
<jcastro> akgraner: is there a way to grant access to an lp group?
<akgraner> for a google Calendar?  hmmm  - I dunno
<jcastro> ah, right. :-/
<jcastro> akgraner: or just add me, they'll end up just asking me anyway
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> :-)
<JFo> you da man jcastro :)
<akgraner> I'll throw you under the bus as contact then :-)
<JFo> heh
<jcastro> doctormo: I don't understand your blog post
<doctormo> jcastro: Which part?
<jcastro> the article you reference
<doctormo> jcastro: The article was about the new Unity design.
<doctormo> jcastro: Will go offline for a few mins and be back, did you want me to answer some questions for you?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> I am just puzzled by the comments on the article
<jcastro> but whatever, I'll get over it
<jcastro> was just checking things out while something built
<doctormo> jcastro: There may be a case that a section of ubuntu people only hear bad news when they hear design news.
<jussi> akgraner: meet scott-work, the Ubuntu Studio lead
<scott-work> hello akgraner , how are you?  nice to meet you.
<akgraner> hey scott-work!
<jussi> akgraner: scott-work also goes by the nick ScottL
<akgraner> likewise scott-work
<akgraner> scott-work, looking at my Calendar now - how does 2nd week of July sound for an interview?
<jussi> ok, so now we are all met :)
<akgraner> :-) Thanks jussi!
<scott-work> akgraner: it sounds brilliant
<scott-work> thanks jussi
<akgraner> scott-work, wants a good email address for ya?
<scott-work> akgraner: scottalavender@gmail.com
<jussi> right, Im off for a bit
<akgraner> and I'll get you questions and other info that way
<akgraner> and we can do a follow-up in IRC
<akgraner> will that work for ya
<scott-work> akgraner:  absolutely!  thank you very much for the interview, it's all rather exciting actually :)
<akgraner> scott-work, I added you to July 11-16th (1st full week of July)
<akgraner> I'll do my absolute best to get you questions the week prior
<akgraner> sorry 2nd full week of July
<akgraner> DOH!
<scott-work> LOL
<scott-work> akgraner:  i look forward to the email and thank you again for the interview
<akgraner> scott-work, so if you haven't gotten the initial round of questions by at least the week prior - hunt me down....
<akgraner> :-)
<scott-work> akgraner:  I shall
<akgraner> scott-work, thanks in advance for your time  - catch you in a few weeks then!
<czajkowski> paultag: aloha :)
<paultag> howdy czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> paultag: add to autojoin
<paultag> already done
<paultag> Grrr. I don't think xchat likes the length of this channel, it kills it at t in team
<paultag> humm. looks like the xchat idiots have that field mapped to a char * that's too small. It just chopped off the last channel in my list ( now this channel works but not my new last one )
<paultag> Time to file a bug report :)
<czajkowski> paultag: are you breaking things
<paultag> always :)
<paultag> There we are
<paultag> I think I just guessed the bug
<paultag> my chan char count is 303, and it truncates the last 3 chars, so I think they must do a char * chans = malloc( sizeof(char) * 300 );
<paultag> which is dumb btw, 256 would be more memory effective :)
<jcastro> jono: I'm ready to mumble!
<jono> jcastro, can you give me a few?
<jcastro> sure
<jono> jcastro, logging in
<doctormo> jono: I wonder if other VCS users have been looking at GC: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rabbitvcs-easy-version-control-for-linux.html
<paultag> doctormo, git ftw :P
<doctormo> paultag: You'll get your git when I get my million pounds.
<doctormo> :-P
<paultag> :P
<paultag> doctormo, start eating ;)
<doctormo> £ not lb
<paultag> doctormo, you know, you brits have no sense of humor
<czajkowski> for conference folks http://knittedsteel.blogspot.com/2010/04/pax-prime-already-gearing-up.html`
<paultag> doctormo, http://bash.org/?368808
<czajkowski> heh
<doctormo> paultag: It's not the brits who lack humour, it's the mericans who can't understand it. :-P
<jcastro> end-o-weeking - going to fosscon for the weekend, I'll see you all on the flip side!
<doctormo> jcastro: Say hi to Mike Rushton (leftyfb) he'll be there.
<doctormo> jcastro: I would have been there but there is a family thing in the cape.
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> I saw him post, he's already on my "make sure I meet" list!
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-18
<cjohnston> mornin
<paultag> howdy cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey paultag
<paultag> how goes?
<cjohnston> tired... its been a long day after an almost sleepless night... i have to find a new station... i cant handle all this no sleep anymore
<paultag> aye :/
<akgraner> paultag, was it you I was supposed to touch base with on status.net?
<akgraner> sorry  - I was in the middle of publishing the newsletter and didn't send myself a reminder :-/
<akgraner> bbiab - if it wasn't you then just remind me who if you remember - if not I'll check the logs :-)
<paultag> it's quite alright akgraner -- mhall was being a stickler on my verbage, he insisted I not refer to identi.ca as status.net, and was quite particular that I talk with you to clear up misconceptions, although I'm quite sure we won't be going in that direction anymore :)
<paultag> akgraner, nah, it was me :)
<akgraner> ok I'll be right back - my kids just put dinner on the table :-)
<cjohnston> i wish my kids could cook
<paultag> akgraner, :)
<paultag> cjohnston, I'm a friken chef, both my parents live like kings when I am at the house
<paultag> >:)
<cjohnston> want to come visit?
<cjohnston> I have a guest room
<paultag> hahha :)
<paultag> I'm headed down south to the cape to stay with my dad for a bit. Have not seen him in a long while :)
<cjohnston> when?
<cjohnston> I assume your talking about our cape down here
<paultag> cjohnston, in the morrow, and the cape in Mass :)
<cjohnston> oh
<cjohnston> whatever
<paultag> cjohnston, narry two hours for me :)
<cjohnston> that aint south
<paultag> bah!
<paultag> it's south to me
<cjohnston> I have a co-worker from mass, and every few days there is a news story out of there that i will harass her about
<paultag> haha
<cjohnston> akgraner: whenver you come back.. trying to plan the weekend.. am I publishing sunday?
<cjohnston> jono: fwiw take a peek at bug 256615 when you get a moment please.. just as a heads up
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 256615 in ubuntu-website-content "Get Involved page should list 'translations' as a way to contribute (heat: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256615
<dholbach> good morning
<ara> morning all
<dholbach> hola ara!
<ddecator> morning ara and dholbach
<dholbach> hiya ddecator
<ara> morning dholbach, ddecator
 * nigelb waves to all :)
<nigelb> ddecator: I see michigan has wildly altered your sleep pattern ;)
<ddecator> nigelb: songbird has wildly altered my sleep pattern :p
 * ddecator has stayed up to 4:30am two nights in a row, hoping it doesn't happen again tonight
<nigelb> ddecator: developing on it?
<ddecator> nigelb: they bumped the daily up to 2.0.0, and with that they officially transitioned to xulrunner-1.9.2 which has required a lot of changes to make it build right. it's almost building now, so i'm hoping to get it done tonight
<nigelb> woohoo@
<ddecator> right now i'm just enjoying some popcorn while i wait for it to build. anybody want some? :)
 * nigelb growls at ddecator 
<ddecator> down boy
<nigelb> hahha
<nigelb> oooh ^ skynet!
<jono_> hey czajkowski
<ddecator> skynet? where? <.<     >.>
<nigelb> 02:51 -!- czajkowski [~cypher@skynet.skynet.ie] has joined #ubuntu-community-team
<ddecator> oh
 * ddecator has joins hidden
<nigelb> I thought about it, but no, not worth it
<nigelb> nice to know if the person your talking to disappeared ;)
<ddecator> true, but i like my channels showing activity only when people talk :)
<nigelb> yeah, that's nice
<czajkowski> aloha
<ddecator> hey czajkowski
<dpm> good morning all
<ddecator> good morning dpm
<nigelb> morning czajkowski, dpm :)
<dpm> hey ddecator
<dpm> hey nigelb :)
<dpm> hey dholbach, here's some motivation for later on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW_fJAiPx_w
<nigelb> dpm: haha
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> dpm: oh, my, god :)
<dpm> :)
<popey> dpm: how did the screencast turn out in the end?
<dpm> popey, I'm still working on them, but good. I started playing with subtitles and it seems YT allows uploading them as well, so that's quite cool to have them translated. What I'm still not sure about is what resolution to use. I've been using both 1024x768 and 800x600 so far, and it seems with 800x600 you can still see quite a lot of detail with less size
<popey> the only problem with 800x600 is that you can end up scrolling around and moving windows, because many things dont fit in 800x600 :(
<popey> web pages included
<dpm> ah, yeah, good point. The one I've been doing on making translations suggestions on lp.net is ok, I don't have to do much scrolling, and I used Ctrl-- to scale down the font
<jussi> !test
<ubot2> hrm?
 * popey wonders if doctormo has seen http://svg-edit.googlecode.com/svn/branches/2.5/editor/svg-editor.html
<popey> which is very cute
<nigelb> speaking of doctormo - his new animated hackergotchi looks good :)
<nigelb> popey: it is awesomeness! we move more and more into the cloud :)
<AlanBell> any news on availability of the new shiny Ubuntu font?
<nigelb> AlanBell: only suggestion I've got is to poke ivanka
<nigelb> every day somone *has* to comment on atleast one bug saying "canonical is lazy to fix bugs, I'm moving to centos or fedora"
<AlanBell> 12:24 < ivanka> hi AlanBell - it is coming along and I think we are all set for beta testing. Actually, if you ping me Monday I should be  able to give some actual dates!
<nigelb> well, better than "not yet" :)
<nigelb> ooh, someone from some magazine called linux identity mailed me asking me to write articles for ubuntu oriented to beginners
<nigelb> wonder if I can write something and also advertize about ubuntu user days :)
<duanedesign> hey there nigelb
<nigelb> hello duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> always good to read you :P
<nigelb> heh :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: do you have quick sec for a PM
<nigelb> duanedesign: sure
<nigelb> go ahead :)
<popey> http://www.bobbinbicycles.co.uk/epages/rzjy48f9ghvy.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/rzjy48f9ghvy/Products/MRBEN   bike helmet doctormo might light
<cjohnston|cell> dpm: Ping
<jussi> popey: awesome!
<popey> *like
<dpm> hey cjohnston|cell
<cjohnston|cell> dpm: Any chance you can get to writing that info for the community page today?
<dpm> cjohnston|cell, it's on my todo list, but there is no chance I can do it today, unfortunately. Do you need all the community contribution pages to be done today for publishing them?
<cjohnston|cell> No. Jono was wanti
<cjohnston|cell> Wanting to try to have it done today. Your not the only one though
<dpm> cjohnston|cell, ah, ok, thanks for following up. I'll talk to jono when he comes in and tell him that the translation section is pending on me
<cjohnston|cell> Thanks dpm
<Pendulum> akgraner: ping
<cjohnston> hey Pendulum
 * nigelb waves to Pendulum 
<Pendulum> hi nigelb
<akgraner> Pendulum, pong
<akgraner> dpm ping
<dpm> hey akgraner :)
<akgraner> hey milo sent me his answers too  - I'll publish them today if that is ok with you?
<akgraner> dpm - I apologized for any confusion and told him you were taking up my slack on that :-)
<dpm> akgraner, no worries, you did all the hard work on setting up the document and the schedule :-)
<akgraner> Pendulum, they snake has now been successfully removed from my house - whew!
<akgraner> s/they/the
<dpm> akgraner, I'd like to publish a picture with each interview. I've got the one Milo sent me
<akgraner> oh cool can you send it to me
<Pendulum> akgraner: that's good. I like snakes, but not where they're not supposed to be
<akgraner> Pendulum, exactly!
<czajkowski> akgraner: snakes?
<dpm> akgraner, yeah. I'd like to add a standard footer as well: a link to "Contribute to the <language> team". I told Milo I'd target Monday for publishing the interview, but we can do it today if you like. Do you mind if I create the preliminary post in the Fridge so you can see which structure I was thinking of? I can do it straight away. You are a Fridge editor as well, so you should be able to publish the post whenever you think we should
<akgraner> dpm, go for it! :-)
<akgraner> and thanks :-)
<dpm> akgraner, cool, I'll come back to you in some minutes :)
<akgraner> Monday is fine :-)  stick to your schedule
<akgraner> dpm, can't wait to see it  - just ping me on Monday so I can make sure I know the format and stuff :-)  Thanks!   off to Dev Week stuff now :-)
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<czajkowski> friggin hillarious!
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g0AJPqKybs
<bencrisford> czajkowski: Lol, I rofl'd when the scotch turned up :P
<czajkowski> cjohnston: ping
<cjohnston|cell> jono_: Can we schedule a 5 min call?
<jono_> cjohnston|cell, I am pretty slammed right now, can we talk on Mon?
<cjohnston|cell> Yup.
<jono_> cheers
<cjohnston|cell> :-)
<cjohnston|cell> czajkowski: Thanks!!
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-13
<paultag> mhall119: clearly not. The pressure on it is enough to do some damage. Not to mention 100ft is crazy talk
<paultag> mhall119: Hey, did you get your Nook?
<paultag> mhall119: I got some sweet stuff talking, just putting some spit-shine on it
<mhall119> paultag: it's supposed to arrive on Tuesday
<paultag> mhall119: rocken
<mhall119> yeah, I can't wait
<mhall119> hopefully I won't brick it my first day
<paultag> mhall119: it's very very very very hard to brick
<paultag> mhall119: you'd have to try to brick it
<mhall119> well that's good
<mhall119> since my last attempt at device hacking resulted in my bricking a chumby
<paultag> mhall119: it will always boot the SD card first, so theres almost a zero chance of screwing something up without loading in code that wipes fastboot, and even then you can still recover
<paultag> it's really really hard
<paultag> mhall119: to the point where I could not (easily) write something that would brick it
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> I'm super excited about this
<mhall119> can't wait to do some programming for it
<Cheri703> mhall119: I rooted mine yesterday :) it's sweet
<mhall119> Cheri703: nice!
<paultag> mhall119: I'm stoked. I have Github working with my daemon, and Java libs that talk with it. Just working SSL into it now. Next I'll do LP integration
<mhall119> awesome
<paultag> it yanks all pending pull requests. I'll have to futz with lp to get data that is meaningful
<paultag> after that I'll do bugs
<mhall119> I need to add an API to my readfeeder app, so I can make a nook app for it
<mhall119> and also so I can ajax-up my UI
<paultag> mhall119: actually this server stuff I'm writing should be generic enough to just hack the UI but keep the base code
<mhall119> you're writing server-side code?
<paultag> mhall119: yes
<paultag> mhall119: it's mostly python
<mhall119> oh, ok
<mhall119> I already have readfeeder on the server, so I don't think I'd need that
<mhall119> just a REST/JSON api on it
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> mhall119: just remember how crappy that parsing stuff is in Java, and that you have to add in support for XML, JSON or what have you
<paultag> mhall119: I wrote my own little mini transport that is self-contained and fast to parse
<paultag> but it's very particular
<mhall119> I assume they already have Xerces or some such in their runtime
<mhall119> I'm not sure about Java JSON parsers, but they can't be that bad can they?
<paultag> mhall119: it's android, assume nothing :)
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, but they are mostly lib'ized, so you won't have to write muich
<mhall119> :(
<paultag> mhall119: yeah
<paultag> mhall119: anyway, I'll get as much of that project as I can done, and example code sitting in the tree for ya, if you decide it's high time to hack
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, I got it "working" on the android, but it's ugly. https://github.com/paultag/Nookie
<jussi> doctormo: ahh excellent. Hadnt seen you for ages and then that came up. Had me wondering.
<AlanBell> if people want to pile on to wiki-test.ubuntu.com and try and break it that would be great
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> AlanBell: Is there xapian now? :)
<AlanBell> http://wiki-test.ubuntu.com/SystemInfo
 * nigelb waves to dpm 
<AlanBell> I think in terms of wiki performance it sucks less than it did
<AlanBell> but it isn't exciting
<AlanBell> I am still tempted to slurp the whole thing into a moin instance on one of my servers and see if I can get it properly fast
<dpm> hi nigelb :)
<head_victim> AlanBell: it's noticebly quicker. If that's to do with the number of users editing, etc no idea.
<AlanBell> it is to do with caching and indexing and version 1.9.3 vs 1.6.2
<head_victim> Well if that's how it would run in the real world it's a noticeable improvement
<AlanBell> apparently should be better in the real world as it would be on a faster server
<head_victim> Easiest test, create a page with 5 - 10 FullSearch items that usually slows it down
<AlanBell> yeah, xapian should in theory sort all those fullsearch items out
<AlanBell> and you should be using fullsearchcached where possible
<head_victim> Yeah I picked up on that after I'd set up team reports, when I was setting up team reports they suggested fullsearch
<jussi> AlanBell: can I put evil thinks in there?=
<jussi> :D
<AlanBell> I changed that
<jussi> things even
<AlanBell> jussi: go try
<AlanBell> evil as you like
<jussi> well when it finally signs me in...
<AlanBell> yeah problem for some
<jussi> do i need to try again, or will it eventually do it?
<AlanBell> any problems ping bradm in #canonical-sysadmin
<AlanBell> dunno, it just worked for me
<AlanBell> but some others have had issues just now
<jussi> ahh, it finally went in
<nigelb> ok, I created an index page.
<nigelb> That should sufficiently cause pain for it ;)
<jussi> its slow :(
<head_victim> It worked alright until I tried to log in :)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> w00t
<nigelb> looks like I killed it (sort of)
<head_victim> I got a 500 when I tried to log in
<AlanBell> saving user preferences is slo
<AlanBell> when is the UWN relaunch?
<jussi> AlanBell: probably when they find people to do it, no?
<AlanBell> OK, there were an assortment of proposed dates, but it looks like not till october now
<AlanBell> http://akgraner.com/?p=927
<AlanBell> if I am reading that correctly
<AlanBell> just didn't want to schedule wiki downtime on the day of the relaunch :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: today.
<nigelb> AlanBell: we worked out it yesterday and when nhandler and pleia2 wake up, they will release :-)
<AlanBell> woah, ok
<nigelb> AlanBell: check how much time it takes to open http://wiki-test.ubuntu.com/NigelBabu/index
<popey> AlanBell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue220
<jussi> Does anyone know places where one can study usability online? (proper courses)
<jussi> (HCI)
<czajkowski> morning
<jussi> o/ czajkowski
<czajkowski> jussi: its a module in most comp sci courses
<jussi> czajkowski: yeah, Im interested in doing a little more than just one module, but finding it hard to find courses.
<czajkowski> jussi: yeah it
<czajkowski> it
<czajkowski> it's more like a sub section
<jussi> I know one person who did some specialisation in it, but havent seen her online for a while.
<jussi> (seele)
<czajkowski> yeah i know folks have done masters in them based on their final year projects
<popey> jussi: maybe ask mpt?
<jussi> popey: good point
<jcastro_> popey: hey did you guys have a membership board meeting yesterday?
<popey> I didnt
<popey> we dont have them on Sundays
<cjohnston> mornin
<paultag> moin moin, alle
<dpm> morning cjohnston, paultag
<cjohnston> o/
<paultag> dpm: morning
<paultag> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> heyo
<cjohnston> mornin jono
<jono> hey cjohnston
<czajkowski> jono: had a cuppa tea yet to start the day
<jono> czajkowski, on it now
<jono> sucking down a coffee before my first call in 7 mins
<jono> another busy week ahead
<czajkowski> coffee--
<czajkowski> jono: have had to get used to pgtips over here
<czajkowski> very odd
<czajkowski> but not bad
<jono> czajkowski, ooh I love PG Tips
<jono> my tea of choice
<jono> I have some over here :-)
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> can you buy it or do you get care packages from hom
<czajkowski> home
<czajkowski> hmm i seemed to have started a discussion on twitter
<czajkowski> do other women find it annoying to find pc/computer mags and photography mags all displayed under mens section
<czajkowski> only 1 country has said doesnt happen
<topyli> that would be mine :)
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> you're the only country
<topyli> but that's probably because we don't have any 'men's interests' and 'women's interests' sections at all
<czajkowski> few mates in marketing say  analysis shows that it makes sense
<jono> kim0, about set?
<kim0> jono: yeah
<jono> rockin'
<jono> one sec
<topyli> czajkowski: do you mean 'a few' or 'few'?
<czajkowski> a few
<topyli> i see
<topyli> maybe to aid browsing for potentially interesting material, although it is somewhat  stereotypical
<topyli> stereotypes are after all based on reality often
<czajkowski> indeed
<mhall119> I don't recall them being under "mens" secions in the USA
<mhall119> usually they're under "Computer" or "Hobby" or something like that
<mhall119> "Mens" section usually has cars, guns and sports mags
<Pendulum> in places without a "computer" or "hobby section" they end up in Mens
<mhall119> you mean places with a small selection?
<Pendulum> yeah
<mhall119> hmmm, interesting, I wonder what the economic argument is for that
<maco2> ive been to a bookstore where the lad mags & body builder mags were put on the end-caps for the computers/networking/programming section
<maco2> czajkowski: ^
<czajkowski> nods
<AlanBell> how do you know which bit is the mens bit?
<maco> well it's either the men's or its the lesbians, judging by the not-so-very-dressed ladies on the covers
<AlanBell> yes, but that isn't about positioning, that is about the covers
<maco> there's also usually a sign
<AlanBell> and I was wondering who purchases the body builder/fit bloke type mags (not me)
<maco> heh, yeah, putting the body builder ones by computers is rather bucking stereotypes
<AlanBell> there are hardly any mens mags at all though, just FHM, loaded, Nuts and they barely existed up to a few years ago
<AlanBell> the ones where the subject is computers, aeroplanes, modelling (as long as it is the type of modelling that doesn't categorize as "craft"), trains, boats, cars all totally blatently market to men only
<paultag> it's kinda lulzy
<paultag> it's so over the top these days
<paultag> "HOT New RAM and sexy babes!" Clearly they go together, being a nerd is something all the ladies look for.
<AlanBell> or aspire to be
<paultag> truth
<paultag> To be honest, I've met woman that were clearly attractive by normal standards, but as soon as I find out they think 2 + 5 * 0 = 0, I cry inside.
<doctormo> paultag: It's clearly 2, although I shudder when expressions are inexplicit.
<paultag> doctormo: me too, but still. I've met people who *insist* it's 0
<doctormo> paultag: Want to go out with me then? ;-) tea, normal places?
<paultag> doctormo: yes, please. I'm down the cape right now, so it'll have to be after I get a car back, I'm stuck car-less 2 hours driving from BOS main
 * AlanBell rewrites it as 5 0 * 2 +
<paultag> doctormo: I'm rebuilding parts of my father's house for him
<paultag> AlanBell: woo RPM :)
<doctormo> paultag: Heh, if you're not in another state, you're in another county!
<paultag> AlanBell: I did a whole CS final in RPM because my professor was being a bit of a dill-hole that semester.
<paultag> AlanBell: he was *pissed*
<paultag> doctormo: :)
<AlanBell> paultag: I did an assignment in PostScript
<doctormo> You could be all adventures and either take the ferry or the bus. I've done it myself.
<paultag> doctormo: I'll be back soon 'nuf, or if I plan it, I could try to see how far I can get by buss
<AlanBell> that is RPM
<paultag> doctormo: aye!
<paultag> AlanBell: Oh no
<doctormo> Revolutions Per Minute?
<paultag> reverse polish notation ;)
<AlanBell> RPN
<paultag> Oh RPM, lolwut
<AlanBell> we both did it /o\
<paultag> :)
<paultag> doctormo: I'll let you know, I've been meaning to get down. I've not seen you in months :)
<paultag> mhall119: did you catch my pokes last night? I have a "Hello, World" diff test running right now
<paultag> mhall119: it runs and fetches correctly on the Nook :)
<paultag> just looks ugly as all fsck();
<nigelb> Hello!
<paultag> nigelb: 'lo mate
<paultag> nigelb: I got Nookie playing nicely last night at 3:00 AM, I'm so stoked
<nigelb> paultag: \o/
<paultag> NookieDaemon → Nookielib → Ithaka
<nigelb> You make me wonder if the Nook was built for reading books or for you to back.
<paultag> nigelb: Dude, it's android. I was born to hack.
<paultag> http://www.poemhunter.com/poem/ithaca/ ← for anyone who missed the name ref'
<nigelb> paultag: They should rebrand the Nook as "Giving Geeks the pleasure of hacking since 2011" :-)
<paultag> nigelb: yes, please. eInk is so great
<paultag> I just need to change it's oreantation and get the style playing nicer (black on white rather then white on black)
<jcastro> pleia2: earrings, ORDERED.
<maco> jcastro: did you get a piercing or are those for jill?
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> jcastro with a piercing would ROCK.
<paultag> nigelb: he has two
<topyli> isn't everybody pierced yet! come on!
<jcastro> maco: they are for jills
<paultag> nigelb: I mean, I didn't say they were visable, but he has 2
<jcastro> though, I think they would be cooler in silver
<maco> if they were post earrings, id give up on having gauged ears and just have them become my earrings-i-wear-every-day-for-years-on-end, but danglies? ugh, have to take 'em out at night
<jcastro> maybe they'll do another round
<nigelb> We need more ubuntu branded crafts :)
<maco> ooh or if they were like size 6 gauges with the CoF on the front of the pipe...??? thatd be incentive to gauge a bit farther!
<pleia2> jcastro: yay! thanks :)
<maco> ah, plugs i mean
<maco> couldnt remember the name for the not-hollow ones :P
<jcastro> "Special Edition Jackson Jono Bacon Signature Flying V"
<jcastro> we could go on and on
<paultag> that would actually be pretty sick
<paultag> ubuntu branded things that rock
<jcastro> One day, when I am rich and win the lotto, I'm sponsoring an Ubuntu superbike.
<paultag> jcastro: dude, bass. I want to see a Stingray 3EQ, Eggplant and Orange, CoF on the fretboard
<paultag> that would be tight.
<nigelb> Anyone's bought the keyboard from the canonical store? the one that's foldable.
<jcastro> yeah for the little dots
<jcastro> they'd just be little CoFs
<paultag> ye
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<maco> nigelb: with the windows key?
<nigelb> maco: yeah, that one.
<maco> nigelb: ive played with a foldable keyboard before...its worse than a dell keyboard
<jcastro> speaking of guitars, I am craigslisting one today
<paultag> jcastro: what kind?
<nigelb> maco: Oh. Okay, plans canceled then :)
<maco> nigelb: though, boyfriend claims that once you get used to the weird feel of it, it actually ends up nicer on the wrists
<nigelb> maco: but do you have to keep hitting hard on that? I wwas told that's the problem with foldable ones
<maco> right
<maco> they squish funny so you feel like you have to press really hard to compensate
<maco> he says once he got used to doing that, it felt better for his RSI (ulnar nerve type)
<nigelb> hrm tis makes me further confused :)
<nigelb> *this
<cjohnston> jcastro: give me your guitar
<AlanBell> I have an unbranded foldable keyboard
<AlanBell> it is *horrible*
<nigelb> I have a horrible position on my table at home.
<nigelb> The height is terrible for me.
<jcastro> cjohnston: I will find a pic
<jcastro> you won't want it
<jcastro> it's like this hand painted POS
<nigelb> POS?
<cjohnston> if you give it to me ill take it
<cjohnston> piece of
<nigelb> DOes that mean what I think it means?
<nigelb> ah, yes :)
<paultag> point of sale
<popey> hahah
<cjohnston> that too
<nigelb> I work for a company that does POS isntallations.
<jcastro> yes, it's a guitar with an IBM cash register in it
<paultag> jcastro: dude, win win
<popey> i just barked the meaning of POS at nigelb in PM. I hope he takes it the right way
<nigelb> where POS means what paultag said.
<jcastro> you can play Pink Floyd's "Money" on it quite well
 * jcastro groans
<paultag> YES! I have code reviews looking sweet :)
<nigelb> popey: haha
<paultag> jcastro: hahaha
<paultag> popey: :)
<paultag> Check it out, it found a pending pull against my github -- http://i.imgur.com/NhVtk.jpg
<paultag> now that I have POC working, I can ditch the POS app ;)
<nigelb> paultag: Now I want a nook too.
<paultag> nigelb: wait until after I'm done, you can work on LP integration on the daemon side to help with tarmac
<paultag> nigelb: server's in python
<nigelb> paultag: heh :)
<nigelb> tarmac++
<paultag> uses an SSL socket to talk with the nook
<nigelb> I wish LP provided a tarmac feature for us. Like it does for daily builds.
<nigelb> jcastro: ^^ Help us! :D
<nigelb> paultag: 139$ isn't as high as I feared it would.
<paultag> nigelb: and it's hella nice. It can run angry birds fine, but the screen can't keep up
<paultag> so it's not CPU or RAM bound in any way. Hell, it has more in it then my G1
<nigelb> I've been wanting a ready for months!
<nigelb> *reader
<paultag> nigelb: if we get ubuntu'ers on nooktouch, I'd be happy to give this project up to help with doing more community stuffs
<paultag> like info that's in status.ubuntu, your lp info (bugs assigned, code branches pending, blueprints, builds)
<nigelb> BAH! In compliance with shipping regulations, some item(s) in your order cannot be sent to Bangalore in India.
<nigelb> B and N, you fail.
<paultag> nigelb: ship it to an ubunfriend and have them ship it to you
<nigelb> paultag: Or, wait till closer to UDS and bribe mhall119 or cjohnston to pass it to me (if I make it) or someone from India :-)
<nigelb> Oh, the defend the Launchpad trademark seems to have trigged some special kind of comments.
<nhandler> paultag: I like how you are using my pull request in your pictures ;)
<nhandler> paultag: But you really need a screenshot app for the nook
<paultag> nhandler: it's the biggest one :)
<paultag> nhandler: yeah I know
<topyli> afaik you need root to take a screenshot in android, no?
<popey> yes
<popey> or adb
<topyli> yeah
<Technoviking> jcastro: saw your tweet, maybe we need to link the forums and LP better and and have everything bug report create a forum thread where discussion not related to fix the bug can take place
<jcastro> not sure that is a good idea
<jcastro> because everytime I've seen someone link a bug in the forums
<jcastro> people just go post stupid things in the bug
<Technoviking> it would involve some teaching, info for the developers: LP. discssion, ranting, etc..: forums
<Technoviking> probably too much to ask
<jcastro> I am a strong believer in flagging now
<jcastro> and just being brutal
<Technoviking> just make Ubuntu more metal
<maco> jcastro: how about a way for bug control  peeps to mark a comment as having actual useful info, then a "hide useless" button?
<jcastro> being useful is supposed to be the default
<topyli> someone blogged wishing that the "me too" button would be more prominent on LP, i couldn't agree more
<jcastro> or
<jcastro> if you could just transform comments into ME TOO's it'd be nice
<topyli> could work
<jcastro> jono: can we delay our call an hour or two? AC guy is in and out of the basement and the noise isn't condusive to a conversation
<nigelb> jcastro: There was a suggestion a long while back (Belgium?), basically for an extension that marks bugs as useful or not useful.
<nigelb> So, that extension would talk to a data-source that would let you login in LP, so we can have bug control mark comments as useful and not useful.
<jussi> jcastro: comments into me too's is a bad idea. the point of the me too's was that we wouldnt have a million comments that say "me too".
<jussi> err
<nigelb> Isn't that what jorge said in the bug report? :)
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> but people do it anyway
<jussi> ahh
<jcastro> I do see a Hide Comment button on my comments
<nigelb> jcastro: This brings us to the question of how we want to implement it. Like, what's the base point.
<jcastro> but no instructions on how to use it
<nigelb> Like, do we want to hide the nosie from devs or do we want to hide everything not useful to devs.
<jcastro> I think we want to hide everything not useful period
<jcastro> let's say I have a bug
<jcastro> and I have a problem with it
<jcastro> I shouldn't have to read through all the noise, I as a user also only want the pertinant information
<nigelb> That makes sense, but doesn't that give too much power to the person controlling this?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> read my proposal
<jcastro> a comment would need a threshold
 * nigelb reads again
<jcastro> so let's say I post "this bug sucks, you suck summit authors"
<jcastro> when 3 people flag it it gets hidden
<jcastro> or whatever the threshold is
<nigelb> Ah, that makes much more sense :)
<nigelb> I should learn to actually read than skim
<jcastro> so it's not just one person deciding
<cjohnston> }/32
<cjohnston> uggh
<nigelb> I would say +1 on the bug report, but that'd be a "me too" ;)
<jono> jcastro, sure
<nigelb> jcastro: heh, bribe the LP team in Dublin to do this? :)
<jcastro> nigelb: you can click the button. :)
<nigelb> Yeah, I just did and subscribed too
<cjohnston> isnt that what this "This bug affects me too" is for?
<jcastro> ...
<jcastro> ok so no one is actually reading my post
<jcastro> I get it
<nigelb> what post?
<jcastro> the bug report we're talking about
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/796714
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 796714 in launchpad "LP needs flagging of content for quality" [Undecided,New]
<nigelb> I'm guessing Lp team is getting ready to fly to Dublin
<nigelb> Oh, you mean we're commenting witout reading. Ah.
<jcastro> there's alot of that going on today!
<nigelb> heh
<duanedesign> hey my friends nigelb  and jcastro
<jcastro> <-- takes a few minutes to lunch out, brb.
<topyli> couldn't resist adding a (hopefully useful) comment :)
<cjohnston> jono isnt working jcastro hard enough if he is able to go out for lunch
<nigelb> let the man eat his lunch in peace :p
<maco> topyli: I doubt there's any research, but I've had to "throw everyone out of the pool" so to speak on a few sound bugs before, and I've seen crimsun do it as well.  "All of you, go open your own bugs. All further comments from everyone who is not the original reporter of this bug will be ignored" is basically how it goes.
<nigelb> that's probably true for all kernel/display/audio bugs.
<topyli> maco: alright
<maco> ugh one time i had them argue with me that since theyre all "intel hda" it MUST all be the same bug
<maco> "original reporter has a Realtek ALC888, you have Realtek ALC883, that guy's got a Conexant so dunno what the hell he's doing here, and you over there have a Sigmatel! No, you absolutely are NOT sharing a bug, now get out!"
<nigelb> Heh
<maco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/277339/comments/15
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 277339 in linux "Sound intermittently inaudible at boot with Sigmatel STAC9200" [Medium,Invalid]
<maco> see also comments 17-21
 * nigelb looks at the entire bug
<nigelb> maco: wtf
<nigelb> "So, thanks for your "help" but unless you have something valuable to share please keep this conversation on-topic and the multi-replies to a minimum. k, ty."
<nigelb> someone tells *you* to keep the voice to a minimum :|
<maco> yeah that pissed me off
<pleia2> and they called you a "he" :(
<maco> yes
<maco> im not crimsun, but jeez i do know a bit more about alsa than J Random User
<jcastro> maco is more a force of nature
<maco> hahahaha
<nigelb> jcastro: +1
<nigelb> jcastro: she was helping me clean up planet configs when I reralized she's on DMB and RMB :)
<nigelb> Force of nature indeed :)
<maco> which reminds me:  why can i, as a dmb member, see the former members of core dev, motu, and dev, but i cant, as an rmb member, see former members of ubuntumembers?
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtqeJ4nqXJQ
<jcastro> here you go maco
<jcastro> that matches your bug exactly
<nigelb> hahah
<maco> she's only right in spain
<maco> spanish in this hemisphere doesn't include "lets all lisp so the princess feels better about her lisp"
<jcastro> jono: aha, I have a lull in the work
<jcastro> I can go now if you'd like
<maco> (but then maybe that word is a castellano-only word? like vosotros)
<jcastro> maco: Queen of Pedantry
<nigelb> haha
<maco> yes :P
<nigelb> pwned :)
<nigelb> oh, people, how does this look? http://phpcloud.hasgeek.in/
<maco> oooh internet says the friend (whose family was spanish, but he was american) who told me this was wrong about the princess story
 * maco backs away
<greg-g> nhandler: heya, is there a template for the UWN I can edit? There's a section that talks about translations and it references how many are left in Maverick, which uh, yeah, is old :)
<pleia2> greg-g: we actually need to talk to our fellow who gathers the translations stats to find out exacty what he's pulling from
<pleia2> he may actually be pulling maverick stats
<pleia2> so once we figure out what he's collecting, we'll update the template :)
<greg-g> pleia2: ahhhhhhh, ok.
<greg-g> nhandler: nevermind :)
<nhandler> :)
<greg-g> oh, actaully, can I get that template link, the CC license notice is a bit wonky
<nhandler> greg-g: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate
<jono> jcastro, give me a few mins, just wrapping lunch
<jcastro> sure sure
<jcastro> just chillin
<greg-g> nhandler: thanks, updated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate?action=diff&rev2=156&rev1=155
<nhandler> greg-g: Can you update the issue 221 page as well?
<jcastro> https://picasaweb.google.com/jorge.castro/DropBox#5617741378073872514
<jcastro> paultag: here she is ^
<jcastro> fetched me a cool $25
<jcastro> it's the Jonocaster.
<nigelb> jcastro: did you paint that?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> came like that
<jono> lol
<jcastro> I was thinking of just donating it to the UDS road crew
<jcastro> but it's so horrible I think it would be taken as an insult
 * greg-g grumbles at wiki.u.c
<greg-g> nhandler: ok, done :)
<nhandler> Thanks a lot greg-g
<greg-g> no worries, it has been nagging me for a bit
<jono> jcastro, all set?
<jcastro> yep
 * AlanBell wonders if greg-g would grumble at http://wiki-test.ubuntu.com too
<AlanBell> and jcastro and jono for that matter
 * nhandler thinks AlanBell is just trying to get people to test it ;)
<AlanBell> yup
<AlanBell> it is now less broken than when they first wanted to put it live, but I think more testing would be good
<nigelb> mhall119, pleia2: In continuation with the perl jokes we had at UDS -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rocketqueen/5826903374/in/set-72157626954123184/
<mhall119> nigelb: +1
<doctormo> nigelb: I'm a perl programmer of 10 years, why didn't you ping me about perl jokes :-P
<nigelb> doctormo: Oooh, I forgot that you do perl :)
<doctormo> nigelb: Do perl? heh, does a Lion sing show tunes in London?
<doctormo> nigelb: I have my own section on cpan http://search.cpan.org/~doctormo/
 * nigelb bows to doctormo :)
<jcastro> jono: ok the twitter is set up, I just need something awesome to post
<jono> jcastro, maybe your last report?
<jono> jcastro, it says not found when I go to ubuntuunity
<jcastro> yeah one sec
<jcastro> the rename didn't take
<jono> np
<jono> jcastro, works now
<jcastro> yeah it's slow
<jcastro> odd, got a fail whale too
<jcastro> haven't seen that in a while
<jono> yeah
<jono> http://twitter.com/#!/ubuntuunity
<jono> sweet
<jono> maybe post your first report and then I will FB it
<jcastro> yeah, gimme a sec
<jcastro> I'm going to do a few
<jono> cool
<jcastro> jono: ok go now
<jono> just tweeted
<jcastro> then I will wait, and THEN do report link
<jcastro> give them something right away
<jono> going to FB now
<jcastro> I did 2 simple ones with the basics
<jono> wise
<jono> jcastro, 20 already :-)
<jcastro> 28
<czajkowski> RT's?
<jcastro> followers
<jcastro> 39
<nigelb> 41
<jcastro> I wonder how long before they eclipse my followers
<jono> :-)
<jono> 63
<jcastro> already 20 clickthroughs to unity.u.c/getinvolved
<jono> :-)
<jono> over 100 already
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> I think I will do a few tweets to entice
<jcastro> with little things
<jcastro> and then end it with the contributor one
<jcastro> I wish twitter had a queue function like blogs
<jono> :-)
<jono> jcastro, are you running LDM in 11.10?
<nigelb> AlanBell: you might like http://www.webmonkey.com/2011/06/tips-tricks-and-best-practices-for-responsive-design/
<nigelb> hehe https://twitter.com/#!/CalRecruit/status/80378152676884480
<nigelb> I should try this sometime
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-14
<jcastro> where would I file a bug for our UDS etherpad
<jcastro> but not like an upstream etherpad.
<cjohnston> rt
<cjohnston> jcastro: a "Tweet my session" on the meeting page? (the page with etherpad)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> just add like a bunch of those dumb buttons at the bottom
<jcastro> +1
<jcastro> Like
<jcastro> Tweet this, etc.
<cjohnston> mhall119: bad connection today?
<mhall119> cjohnston: very b ad
<czajkowski> morning
<paultag> hey czajkowski
<pleia2> no no, too early for czajkowski
<pleia2> I have at least another 2 hours before you people wake up! ;)
<head_victim> Morning finished a while ago for me, gotta love being ahead of the curve.
 * pleia2 still hangs out in monday
<head_victim> Tuesday afternoon for me.
<czajkowski> cant sleep up since 5am
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Good morning!
<dpm> morning all
<nigelb> hey dpm :)
<dpm> hey nigelb ;)
<kim0> morning everyone
<nigelb> hey kim0
<kim0> nigelb: hey there :)
<dpm> morning kim0
<kim0> dpm: howdy
<dholbach> jcastro, added the graphs you requested
<jcastro> dholbach: you are AWESOME
<dholbach> *curtsey*
<czajkowski> heh
<jcastro> Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-community.html  || Things to work on (in order): Blueprints and Work Items|| dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2lR5" || Radio Station: http://outloud.fm/Metalheads
* jcastro changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-community.html  || Things to work on (in order): Blueprints and Work Items|| dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2lR5" || Radio Station: http://outloud.fm/Metalheads
<jcastro> :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: appy with the topic :)
<jcastro> there
<czajkowski> sweet jebus tis hot in London
<jcastro> Boo london!
<jcastro> I take it you won't be in Dublin when we're there?
<czajkowski> jcastro: no ye feckers I live in thye UK since November
<czajkowski> but as far as I know the Ubuntu-ie team are arranging a beer night with some of the launchpad folks
<czajkowski> yer staying in one of the most expensive parts of Dublin
<czajkowski> :s
<czajkowski> also it's dublin so it's damn expensive
<popey> \o/ beer
<czajkowski> need to poke Aq for beers tonight
<czajkowski> popey: come for beer
<czajkowski> with me and aq
<jcastro> wait
<jcastro> you get to drink beers with aq tonight?
<jcastro> :(
<czajkowski> I've not seen Aq since last November
<jcastro> czajkowski: ok see I didn't know you moved there permanently
<czajkowski> I miss the cheeky fecker
<popey> czajkowski: where/when?
<czajkowski> popey: London... somewhere near mill bank
<czajkowski> possibly after 6
<czajkowski> need to poke him
<popey> ah, no can do
<czajkowski> okie dokie
<paultag> I'd love to, but I'm a hop over the pond
<czajkowski> next timed
<czajkowski> :p
<czajkowski> Time
<dholbach> hey jono
<czajkowski> top of the morning to ya jono
<jono> hey dholbach, czajkowski
<jono> dholbach, can we start now?
<dholbach> one second
<dholbach> jono, let's
<dholbach> alright, I'll call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
<mhall119> paultag!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mhall119> it's here!!!!!!!!!!
 * pleia2 keeps telling herself that she loves her old nook
<pleia2> must.not.replace.
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> Now we know mhall119 isn't going to work today ;)
<mhall119> good thing I already did some work
 * nigelb goes to find mars :P
<nigelb> mhall119: ^^
<mhall119> he's out today :P
<nigelb> Lucky guy ;)
<mhall119> me or him?
<nigelb> mhall119: Of course, you :)
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> except I'm mucking around in mod_python today
<nigelb> mhall119: I take that back then ;)
<paultag> mhall119: woooo!!!
<paultag> mhall119: I have most of the bits working on that little app, and an uber simple list GUI that shows all request blocks so far :)
<mhall119> paultag: can you point me to some good rooting instructions?
<paultag> mhall119: of course! :)
<paultag> mhall119: I'll give you the written up pretty one, rather then how I did it. His has some branding, but it's OK
<paultag> mhall119: http://nookdevs.com/NookTouch_Rooting
<mhall119> cool, thanks
<paultag> mhall119: confirmed that works from a bunch of people, including Cheri703
<paultag> who inspired me to get my nooktouch :)
<Pici> ♥ nook
<paultag> mhall119: should take just a few moments, and sd card and some love
<Cheri703> mine worked super easy
<paultag> Pici: +1!
<Cheri703> *easily
<paultag> mhall119: http://i.imgur.com/nVzUT.jpg ← that's what I have so far
<mhall119> paultag: aw, I need a way to read/write the SD card from my computer?
<mhall119> I'll have to go buy a card reader
<Cheri703> mhall119: any other computers in your house with one built in?
 * Cheri703 got a hand-me-down that happened to have one
<nigelb> mhall119: doesn't your laptop have one?
<mhall119> hmm, I think Michelle's does, so I can use the Windows tool to write the image
<mhall119> nigelb: nope
<nigelb> that's strange
<nigelb> both of mine do
<mhall119> Dell Latitude D630
<nigelb> mhall119: how does michelle transfer he photos from the camera?
<nigelb> *her
<paultag> mhall119: yeah I had to do that too
<Cheri703> mhall119: using windows or purchasing a card reader, have to choose lesser of two evils ;)
<paultag> mhall119: or use a phone, you can do that in some phones
<nigelb> mhall119: Ah, Latitude.
<nhandler> mhall119: Do you have a camera that reads SD cards and a mini usb cable?
<paultag> mhall119: but the nook blocks writing to the MBR via it's USB push-through
<mhall119> Cheri703: your right, card reader it is
<paultag> nhandler++;
<paultag> cameras are pretty good
<mhall119>  nhandler possible, I'd have to check
<Cheri703> :)
<mhall119> paultag: what is 'adb'?
<paultag> mhall119: android debugger, cli app
<paultag> mhall119: you might want to install the android sdk
<mhall119> ah, cool
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> so much to do
<paultag> mhall119: it's sweet, you can view logs, push, pull, shell, and all sorts of other fun stuff (port forward, etc) through it
<mhall119> but at least I finally have it here
<paultag> mhall119: it's a cli app to a daemon that keeps a connection. For the nook, it used wifi, port 5555
<paultag> since USB debugging is disabled for mass storage use
<mhall119> ok
<jono> kim0, around?
<jono> hey kim0
<kim0> jono: hey
<jono> quick q
<jono> where you have the big image on c.u.c, I think we should have a slider
<jono> like on uds.ubuntu.com
<jono> it is fairly easy to implement with the theme afaik
<jono> then you could highlight current goings on
<jono> we discussed this before
<jono> any more on this?
<jono> kim0, ^
<kim0> Yeah, I'm pretty sure I wanted to do this from day one .. probably having good quality graphics was the main barrier
<kim0> I sure can add the slider thing
<jono> cool - can you see if we can find someone to help with the graphics side of things
<jono> maybe doctormo could help?
<jono> they would obviously need to be within the design guidelines
<jono> but it could be cool to highlight posts such as your recent screencast
<jono> and it will make the site look more dynamic
<kim0> agreed
<kim0> and have them link to the vids and other pages ..etc
<jono> totally
<jono> brb
<kim0> tyt
<mhall119> man, this nook is going to be attached to me permanently I think
<jono> jcastro, heading out for an appointment, on my cell if needed
<jcastro> nbo worries
<jcastro> report is almost done
<jcastro> it took FOREVER to go through all these fixes from people
<jcastro> man, this list is brutally awesome
<paultag> mhall119: hell yeah. Got it rooted?
<paultag> jcastro: what, patches?
 * czajkowski has the itchiest of noses cannot be a good sign 
<czajkowski> also sending the same mail twice is a bit thick laura
<czajkowski> :s
<jcastro> paultag: yeah, a ton of fixes from people since 11.04
<paultag> jcastro: if you poke mhall119, or myself (and get a Nook), I'm working on a patch review system that works on the Nook (since it's easy to read), and a sexy interface. If you can get mhall to help me, and you get a nook, you'd be fine :)
<paultag> jcastro: you may bribe me with beer, wine or scotch
<jcastro> PRIORITIES.
<jcastro> paultag: go fix unity bugs
<paultag> jcastro: dude, I maintain fluxbox. I'm sticking with what I love
<paultag> jcastro: this will help more then just me, too. Everyone loves patch reviews!
<m4n1sh> jcastro: where should I catch unity devs? channel?
<Pici> ayatana?
<Pici> #ayatana rather
<m4n1sh> hmm
 * czajkowski high fives paultag we're on a roll today on mail 
<mhall119> paultag: haven't attempted rooting yet
<paultag> czajkowski: :)
<paultag> mhall119: booo
<paultag> czajkowski: yeah, we rock
<mhall119> I just discovered the awesomeness that is project gutenberg
<paultag> mhall119: heck yeah
<cjohnston> mhall119: did you get the phone?
<mhall119> paultag: does rooting make me lose my books?
<mhall119> cjohnston: no :( long story on that
<paultag> mhall119: no not at all
<cjohnston> GET ONE! lol
<paultag> mhall119: I still use it for nooking
<mhall119> cool, then I'm not wasting my time
<paultag> mhall119: not at all
<mhall119> calibre is going to take come getting used to
<paultag> mhall119: I don't like it. I'm just doing it by hand
<mhall119> woot! History of the Peloponnesian War!
<mhall119> paultag: I can see it being useful once your ebook collection hits 3 digits
<mhall119> I  wonder if you can download all of project gutenberg as a single tarball...
<paultag> mhall119: truth
<paultag> mhall119: hahaha, that's absurd
<paultag> mhall119: the big license blobs on the top kill me
<paultag> mhall119: but I'm sure you can. I could see the newlines becoming an issue on the nook, since it won't reflow right
<paultag> might want to turn any \ns into a space, but keep any \n\ns
<mhall119> epub format works just fine
<paultag> mhall119: aye, cool
<Cheri703> mhall119: www.feedbooks.com is good too, has public domain works as well as new stuff
<Cheri703> a few good foss related books as well
<mhall119> Cheri703: cool, thanks
<Cheri703> yep
 * Cheri703 is all about the free books
<AlanBell> I was reading sherlock holmes on the way home, great free books
<jcastro> Technoviking: heya, any word on the purging?
<jcastro> jono: I'm heading out to the LoCo-takes-over-the-lug Ubuntu extravaganza
<jcastro> I'll say hi to jgruber for ya and get a pic or something
<pleia2> jcastro: have fun, talk to you guys during the lernid demo :)
<rrnwexec> jcastro: please send my regards to jgruber and thank him for all the hard work on lernid
<jcastro> pleia2: it will be fun
<jcastro> rrnwexec: *nod*
<jcastro> I am hoping someone videos the entire thing
<jcastro> we're doing like a bunch of back to back ubuntu lightning talks
<rrnwexec> that is awesome
<rrnwexec> are you doing your "Loving Unity" talk?
<jcastro> ubuntu one
<jcastro> someone else is doing unity
<jcastro> though on thursday I'm hitting up yet another lug for unity
<rrnwexec> that should be fun and entertaining :)
<jono> jcastro, you need to tweet the latest unity report on the @ubuntuunity feed and on FB
<rrnwexec> jcastro: make sure you play the "Unity" theme: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G_s2GSV25E at your event ;)
<Technoviking> jcastro: no luck in changes minds so far
<Technoviking> jcastro: wonder if the tech board is willing to discuss this?
<Technoviking> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> hi
<Technoviking> jcastro:  got time for a quick call, have an possible solution to the archive issue
<jcastro> I am at a lug meeting
<Technoviking> ok
<jcastro> but yes, I think we should tech board or CC it
<jcastro> more CC I would think
<Technoviking> I'm suggestion to make those forums unsearchable in goolge by using a robots.txt file
<pleia2> jcastro: be sure to let me know if Jon's presentation gets bumped up earlier (it's set to start in 60 minutes, but we can move it as needed)
<jcastro> I will check with greg asap, he's currently kicking off the event
<jcastro> I think he's all set though
<pleia2> :)
<nigelb> wait
<nigelb> why is jcastro in michigan
<jcastro> bummer, he locked his screen. :)
<nigelb> oh, detroit is MI :D
<nhandler> nigelb: :)
<nhandler> Although, I thought I heard that he was heading to Florida for 6 months or so
<nigelb> Yeah, I did too, should be soon I guess :)
<nigelb> he said he's driving to Orlando for the next UDS
<mhall119> nigelb: Go To Bed!
<jcastro> I haven't moved yet
<jcastro> in like a month
<mhall119> he's waiting until it's as absolutely miserably hot as possible before he moves
<mhall119> also waiting for the peak of hurricane season
<nhandler> Do we know where he is living there?
<nigelb> Miami-ish?
 * nigelb needs to grep logs
<nigelb> paultag: haha
<nigelb> paultag: I actually saw it on fb
<nhandler> Darn. I go down to Sarasota every year, and I would love to meet up with some of the Ubuntu folks in Florida, but Miami is a bit far
<nigelb> paultag: people defending that 1+1+1+1+1+1*0 = 0
<nigelb> nhandler: there's Chris and Mike in Orlando
<nigelb> And itnet7 is somewhere :p
<nhandler> nigelb: That is still a nice drive away
<nigelb> Also, big day today, I should grab some sleep :)
<nigelb> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/06/13/nissan_leaf_privacy_invasion/ :|
<paultag> nigelb: yeah, it's nasty
<paultag> nigelb: I swear, I hate really attractive dumb girls. You're all into it, then bam. Bubble's busted, and she's suddenly just so unattractive.
<paultag> So lame
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-15
<paultag> Rather then a 10 in looks and 5 in smarts, I'd take a 7 in looks and 8 in smarts
<paultag> (given a 15 total score, of course)
<rrnwexec> paultag: got a sec for some UCW stuff?
<paultag> rrnwexec: sure, of course
<jcastro> pleia2: heya
<jcastro> so when is john planned to go on?
<pleia2> jcastro: in 20 minutes
<jcastro> ok
<pleia2> (he can be late, it's early that we were worried about :))
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> awesome
<jcastro> depends, smoser is being boring. :)
<jcastro> (j/k)
<pleia2> hahah
<nigelb> jcastro: dammit, all the cool guys are in your loco :|
<nigelb> jcastro: Isn't DBO somewhere near you too? :)
<pleia2> nigelb: pfft, some are in mine too
<nigelb> pleia2: between fl, ca, and mi, we have a whole lot of cool people :)
<nhandler> What about IL ?
<jono> pleia2, can you give rrnwexec access to the Classroom Cal?
<jono> thanks
<pleia2> rrnwexec: what's your gmail account you use for calendars so I can invite you?
<pleia2> randall@executiv.es is already on there
<rrnwexec> pleai2: that's the one. let me log in and check my access
<rrnwexec> pleia2: i'm in :)
<pleia2> rrnwexec: just be very careful with the syntax, otherwise you break the bot
<pleia2> so let us know if you add any sessions so we can review it in #ubuntu-classroom-backstage
<rrnwexec> pleia2: will do thanks
<pleia2> (typically people just ask us to add sessions rather than giving direct access - breaking the calendar can break the bot for all sessions in classroom)
<pleia2> .ics is finicky :)
<jcastro> jono: can I get an RT on this pls: https://twitter.com/#!/ubuntuunity/status/80782444109905920
<jono> jcastro, done
<jcastro> ta.
<jcastro> man, this event is awesome
<jcastro> loco driven lightning event = ftw.
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> pleia2: 5 minutes?
<pleia2> sure
<jcastro> pleia2: ok he's started the presentation
<jcastro> so I will just pretend to start a class
<pleia2> sounds good
<jcastro> pleia2: awesome, all done. Thanks! <3
<pleia2> jcastro: sure thing! :)
<nigelb> jcastro: \o/
<nigelb> jcastro: PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED
<nigelb> :)
<nhandler> Hmm...I just remembered, lernid can be used as the ultimate rick roll ;)
<nigelb> nhandler: dammit, you shouldn't have said it aloud :P
<nigelb> New security bug!
<nhandler> nigelb: Well, it restricts who can send it URLs
<nigelb> nhandler: classroom team can bypassthat ;)
 * nigelb plots evil during jcastro's next session
<nigelb> j/k :)
<nhandler> nigelb: I have a great image for that session ;)
<nhandler> nigelb: See the pic I PMed you ;)
<nigelb> nhandler: TOTALLY!
<nigelb> nhandler: nixternal?
<nhandler> nigelb: Yep
<nigelb> We can blackmail jcastro. For bug fixes!
<nhandler> nigelb: Every few events, I toss that up on a projector
<nigelb> nhandler: haha
<paultag> nigelb: when are you getting one?
<nigelb> paultag: Need to see if I can sweet talk mhall119 into not hacking it if I get it mailed to him ;)
<paultag> nigelb: bah
<paultag> nigelb: it's a good thing you did not ask me, I'd *SO* fsck with it
<nigelb> paultag: I know!
<nhandler> paultag: Is it actually worth getting a nook over some of those other tablets?
<paultag> I'd burn in a new boot image
<nigelb> nhandler: Yeah, cheap hackable android tablet :)
<nigelb> nhandler: Also, e-ink <3
<paultag> nhandler: well, depends. It's cheep (120 USD), and it's fast (CPU is nice), and eInk rules, but it's slow
<paultag> nhandler: no audio card, no bluetooth (so far we have not hacked the kernel, but it's "doable"), nothing fancy, but it works and it's a solid platform
<pleia2> no audio? the original nook played music
<paultag> nhandler: touch screen is nice and responsive, but the unit it's self is crap for running video or audio
<paultag> pleia2: yeah, they stripped it way down
<nigelb> But really
<nigelb> I want to read books
<nigelb> not listen to music  :)
<paultag> pleia2: I'm going to rebuild the kernel once they release source to enable Bluetooth, so I can do audio over the line. Turns out it comes with the audio player
<pleia2> I've never actually used it :)
<nigelb> pleia2: Now you're not getting a new one are you? :P
<paultag> pleia2: the WiFi card has bluetooth onboard, which is cool, but it's disabled OTB
<nhandler> paultag: Alright. I'm trying to figure out what I want to do for next year regarding computers. Right now, I have a cr-48 which I will use for notes, and I'm looking at a Thinkpad T520 as a new laptop
<pleia2> paultag: interesting
<paultag> it's the same card thats in the Nook Color
<paultag> pleia2: I'm working on doing some nifty things after I get Nookie working
<pleia2> :)
<mhall119> nigelb: did you just give up on sleep?
<paultag> nhandler: that sounds about right
<nigelb> mhall119: Yeah.
<paultag> pleia2: it's so close, but I know such little android that GUI development is going *SO SLOWLY*
<nigelb> 01:27 < nigelb> its too bright!
<nigelb> 01:27 < nigelb> UDS all over again.
<nigelb> mhall119: ^^
<nhandler> paultag: I just need to decide if it is worth chopping off some features from the laptop to get a tablet or not, and then I need to decide what I'll use the tablet for ;)
<paultag> pleia2: the libs are complete, but it's a pain to get all the stuff implemented
<nigelb> Just got a new laptop stand and keyboard. ebay in the morning is dangerous
<paultag> nhandler: the Nook is nice, but PDFs can be hard, it's reflow code can break pretty easy. It has some issues with barfing on some files pretty bad
<pleia2> paultag: *nod*
<paultag> nhandler: it should work in most cases, but not all, and frankly, that's not good enough
<paultag> nhandler: I'd not use it for school if it were me, but that's just me.
<paultag> We had computers in class anyway, so I just relied on them, and if they failed, it was not on me :)
<nigelb> Now I'm convinced paultag isn't being paid by B and N to spread the Nook love to Ubuntu folks :P
<paultag> nigelb: I'm fixing the mistakes they left in :)
<nigelb> paultag: "mistakes" or mistakes? ;)
<paultag> it's good as a toy right now, I want to use it for real work
<nhandler> paultag: Yep. Although I'm not too thrilled about spending 2k on a laptop right now
<paultag> miss. steaks
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> nhandler: yeah, I was not either. I broke it sophmore year, right before I headed back to school.
<paultag> nhandler: I ended up getting a desktop and a netbook
<paultag> nhandler: I figured I did not need to do any heavy lifting when I was out of my room, and I was right. Never missed a fullsized laptop when I was in school
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm actually scared to step into the used books store in my city.
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm afraid I'll spend all my money right there :)
<mhall119> nigelb: the way they drive over there, I'd be afraid to step out
<mhall119> ;)
<nigelb> mhall119: Oh, you haven't seen me drive ;)
<mhall119> and god willing I never will
<paultag> nhandler: ended up about 800 for the desktop in parts (I had tons lying around, so it was cheep), and the netbook was about 300, so you get out with about 1,100 USD
<nigelb> mhall119: I should take you on a ride on my Bike through Bangalore city.
<paultag> and you have the chrome book, so you don't even need a netbook
<nigelb> paultag, nhandler: starcraftman's b'day today!
<nigelb> where today = 15th June
<nhandler> paultag: The cr-48 is fine if I am working in a terminal, but there are certain things where having an actual desktop and multiple windows is useful. I also need somewhere to put all of my music/videos :)
<paultag> wooo, I love that kid
<paultag> nhandler: yeah, I used a desktop for that (actually, my netbook has 160 GB, so it has movies and music for hack sessions)
<paultag> but the rest, that is
<nhandler> Well, right now, this is the computer I'm looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/626997/
<paultag> nhandler: looks like a solid machine. Sucks you have a windows tax on there, though
<paultag> better video card in that then in my desktop. Tis a sad day.
<nhandler> paultag: They had no option to get rid of it :(
<paultag> nhandler: yeah, I hear ya. Happened to my Netbook. Sometimes you can't avoid it. System76 rules, but they're hella expensive
<paultag> nhandler: you figure we should get a discount for working on it's OS :)
<paultag> I'm half kidding. I don't expect it, but in a perfect world ;)
<nhandler> Discounts are always nice. Although, I do like the dual mouse setup on thinkpads
<mhall119> in a perfect world, they'd be selling enough that their margins would allow discounts
<paultag> mhall119: that's true.
<paultag> nhandler: aye
<mhall119> course, that's the world we're all working towards aren't we?
<paultag> sure is
<paultag> If I ever opened up a coffee shop or something (not out of the question), I'd find a way to give F/OSS hackers discounted coffee when they're working on a project
<nigelb> man, this guy cracks me up https://twitter.com/#!/DEVOPS_BORAT/status/80758245744058368
<paultag> perhaps free if I like the project enough
<paultag> nigelb: hehe
<mhall119> paultag: just have them sign something with their GPG key, and compare it to the projects they claim to work on
<nigelb> launchpad integration!
<paultag> mhall119: I was thinking that, but if they just put it on a flash drive, they can just give them out to their friends
<nigelb> and github and bitbucket
<paultag> nigelb: I was thinking that too, but they'd have to auth at a workstation
<paultag> nigelb: if it were a USB key I'd love that, they can just plug in and my system will see it
<mhall119> paultag: put what on a flash drive?
<paultag> mhall119: a GPG signed list of projects or something
<nigelb> paultag: Interesting.
<paultag> then compare the sig to lp, github or bitbucket
<paultag> no google code for you
<paultag> perhaps if it fetched their avitar and showed that up too
<paultag> but some people don't have their real face as the logo
<mhall119> paultag: no, you give them a random number for them to sign, you get the public key listed on their project and verify it
<paultag> mhall119: that requires they sign for every cup, which is kinda lame
<paultag> mhall119: I'd want something where they can walk up, plug in, order, plug out
<paultag> but it's tough, even with GPG
<mhall119> setup online ordering
<paultag> mhall119: for in-store folks?
<mhall119> too bad FireGPG is abandoned
<mhall119> paultag: in-store nerds
<paultag> humm
<paultag> write a CLI tool
<nigelb> paultag: really, just give them cashback
<paultag> sudo request-coffee --sugar --milk
<nigelb> paultag: or a discount for next time
<nigelb> so, that way, you can give them discount + return customers
<mhall119> oh, you'd have to sell sandwiches then
<paultag> actually, that's too long. sudo request-coffee --regular
<nigelb> and you get do a verification
<paultag> mhall119: well yeah :)
<paultag> nigelb: yeah, but that's such a long process
<mhall119> but really, requiring root to order coffee?
<paultag> but anyway, my F/OSS cafe is a long way off
<paultag> mhall119: well yeah
<paultag> mhall119: you don't want everyone on your coffee account
<paultag> well I guess it's not a system account
<paultag> so it should be per user, which means no sudo
<paultag> so I guess no sudo
<mhall119> sudo -u secretcoffeeuser request-coffee
<nigelb> there's a local hackerspace + creative common space that's going to have coworking + cafe
<nigelb> I wonder they'll do something like this
<paultag> nigelb: It would work if I could somehow get accurate photos of the people who I'm "serving"
<paultag> Oh! Facebook! Auto-stalk their photo from the internet
<mhall119> I wish I had a GPG-enabled credit card
<paultag> mhall119: truth
<nigelb> mhall119: s/credit//
<nigelb> with cardreads etc
<paultag> nigelb: like bitcoin, but physical?
<nigelb> *card-readers
<paultag> those are GPG'd, and credit-based
<nigelb> paultag: No, like ID cards
<mhall119> instead of a physical signature, they send the reciept text to my card with a random number, I sign it and pass it back, they send the signed reciept to my bank, who verifies my signature and pays them
<nigelb> hey, I'm $foo here for keysigning
<nhandler> paultag: You could use a ~/.coffee file to store preferred coffee options
<paultag> nhandler: truth!
 * nigelb takes a stepback to see how geeky this conversation got
<paultag> ~/.coffeerc
<paultag> export COFFEE_DEFAULT="--black"
<nhandler> paultag: I might need to implement that next year. They have a coffee stand at the CS building ;)
<paultag> nhandler: I was actually thinking the same thing, but with the coffee machine upstairs
<paultag> I bet I can get an arduino wired up to brew
<paultag> and I only take coffee black, so all is well
<nigelb> perfect arduno hacking project
<paultag> nigelb: nook first :)
<mhall119> paultag: I have a nook problem
<nhandler> I have an arduino, but I don't have the knowledge (and probably parts) to do that (yet)
<mhall119> i just downloaded like 50 public domain or CC'd books for my nook
<paultag> mhall119: sure
<paultag> nhandler: it's fairly simple to do with a few relays, or a few TIP transistors
<mhall119> so, now whenever I have enough free time to hack it, it also means I have enough free time to read nerdy/intellectuall stuff (for free!)
<paultag> mhall119: oh no
<mhall119> rooting my have to wait until I'm done with Tolsoy
<paultag> mhall119: time to break into your nook and rm -rf it all
<mhall119> lol
<nhandler> mhall119: You also reminded me, I need to find someone to make me a basic cli app that copies a song/video to my iPod touch (after checking it isn't already on the device)
<paultag> mhall119: it's ok. Take your time. You're a hacker. You'll start to feel the itch. It'll be dull at first (Oooh, shiny new toy!), but then. One day. The settings menu won't have enough options. You'll touch buttons before they show up. You'll throw it around. You'll be back. They always come back.
<mhall119> heh, no doubt
<paultag> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACq6JV4pYXQ&feature=related ← I can't get this out of my head. it's been there all day. This band rocks. Figure I'll spread the love
<nhandler> Wow. I just went to music.google.com by chance, and it said I was invited. Turns out I completely missed the email yesterday
<nigelb> dammit
<nigelb> Not available outside of US
<nhandler> nigelb: Try Grooveshark
<pleia2> nhandler: huh, me too! I don't think I got an email...
 * pleia2 headscratch
<nhandler> pleia2: Search your email. I didn't remember seeing it either.
<pleia2> was filtered strangely
<nigelb> nhandler: I use grooveshark often, but I thought google music would have been cool :)
<nhandler> nigelb: The interface works a bit better (and the free music selection is not too bad), but other than that, not too different
 * nhandler really wants a site that does videos
<mhall119> you mean MTV?
<nigelb> heh
<IdleOne> mtv does videos now?
<mhall119> s/now/15 years ago/
<IdleOne> yeah back in the day they did
<paultag> hey IdleOne
<paultag> howareya? Long time no see
<jono> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/06/15/metal-free-software-song-2-this-time-its-personal/
<jono> :-)
<AlanBell> ah, I thought that was going to be a metal-free software song
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morgen dholbach
<kim0> morning
<nigelb> morning
<nigelb> dpm: Hi
<nigelb> dpm: for developer.ubuntu.com, do you have a style guide or an example article for me to write a new one? (I have a WI)
<dpm> hi nigelb, not yet, but if you want to start with it, perhaps we can use yours to create that reference article. What do you think?
<nigelb> dpm: heh, ok, so what are we focusing on? GUI applications right?
<dpm> nigelb, yeah, yours was on python, so perhaps writing a "Hello Ubuntu" app with quickly. Or something slightly different and more exciting...
<nigelb> dpm: I'll see what I can come up with today :)
<nigelb> dpm: I'll probably do 3 or 4 iterations before its perfect, but I'd like to start.
<dpm> nigelb, sounds excellent :)
<nigelb> :)
<czajkowski> todays annoying bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/681596
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 681596 in ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-drupal-theme "light-drupal-theme contains hardcoded resources" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<nigelb> czajkowski: How do you want to see it fixed?
<nigelb> like, I can either talk to the guys involved or help do it myself.
<czajkowski> i'm trying to read the scroll back in -website
<czajkowski> basically lococouncil has a blog
<czajkowski> we wanted to theme it
<czajkowski> but seemingly we cant upload this theme to wp
<czajkowski> wp.com
<nigelb> yes, because of trademark.
<czajkowski> yes which is a bit of a pita from our point
<czajkowski> so we can a) theme it any old way
<czajkowski> b) just try and get blog hosted on a canonical server so we can get it uploaded there
<czajkowski> lotta hassle
<czajkowski> and just flipping annoying
<nigelb> I agree :(
<nigelb> If there is a way I can help with this process, let me know.
<nigelb> I'd be happy to be involved in any way
<czajkowski> thank
<head_victim> I'm waiting on an RT so we can think about using the theme for our loco.
<czajkowski> head_victim: got a rt number
<head_victim> 16894
<czajkowski> so in the mood to do anything else bar stuff i need to do
<czajkowski> this will distract me
<head_victim> Being worked on apparently, I just asked for an update recently.
<head_victim> Just thought I'd throw it out there as seemed semi-related
<czajkowski> done
<head_victim> Cheers, I realise it's provided as a service and I'm not one to complain, was just hoping it hadn't been left in a corner is all.
<nigelb> dholbach: \o/ We're doing lightning talks this time too :)
<dholbach> nigelb, yeah, I added a placeholder session already :)
<czajkowski> head_victim: it's not
<nigelb> dholbach: It was seriously good last time (despite me having to stay up till 0330)
<czajkowski> but the thing you want effects a lotta  things so i guess 3 weeks wasn't enough testing
<head_victim> Yeah, I'm not sure who uses canonical hosting and who doesn't (seems quite varied) but they didn't even seem to be overly aware of the community drupal theme when I brought it up.
<dholbach> nigelb, yeah, that's unfortunate :/
<nigelb> dholbach: considering I often sleep at 0400 and 0430, not really :P
<head_victim> And in my research all the non canonical hosted ones look most like the new theme and the canonical hosted ones look dated. So trying to get my loco excited about it again I thought a refresh was in order.
<dholbach> nigelb, yeah, you're just a bit special :)
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> btw, Brian is awesome.
<nigelb> Brian Thompson
<nigelb> I think he works for Online Services
<nigelb> He wrote a selinium script to catch all the library change build failures.
<nigelb> We should have the list today
<dholbach> nice
<dpm> hey everyone, if your language is not listed in the table https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA - do you think you could install the language packs in natty-proposed + Firefox 5, quickly test them and add the feedback there?
<dpm> there are instructions on that page on how to do the test, and by doing this you'll be providing fresh translations for thousands of people
<dpm> so any help will be appreciated, thanks!
<czajkowski> paultag: I'm on a roll
<jcastro> morning!
<dpm> hey jcastro, good morning!
* jcastro changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-community.html  || Things to work on (in order): Blueprints and Work Items|| dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2lR5" || Our Soundtrack: http://outloud.fm/UbuntuAllstars
 * dholbach hugs kim0
<kim0> hehe
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<dholbach> you guys rock! :)
 * dpm hugs dholbach ;)
<czajkowski> gah
<czajkowski> dholbach: jcastro dpm ye have mail can one of you forward it to kim0 I forgot his address
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> sorry kim0
<kim0> yeah :)
<kim0> I thought .. I'm right here :)
<dpm> czajkowski, kim0, done
<czajkowski> dpm: thank you
<dpm> czajkowski, same as his nick + @ ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> kim0: sorry I didn't have your address in my address book
<czajkowski> will know for future
<kim0> czajkowski: oh np
<dpm> czajkowski, btw, thanks for the tips!
<czajkowski> dpm: np
<jcastro> czajkowski: thanks for that, that's awesome
<czajkowski> no worries just some small snippets
<dholbach> thaks a lot czajkowski! :)
<dpm> I've forwarded the tea part to mvo
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> forward it onto anyone
<jcastro> I am debating just forwarding it to -platform internally
<czajkowski> I know some folks liek TEa and those 2 places are great
<czajkowski> jcastro: can do I've sent it to some lp folks and others I know but didnt want to spam folks
<czajkowski> and may want to take out the slapper face jacks bit :s
<jcastro> I'll just put it on the wiki later
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> paultag: http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/15/starbucks-rolls-out-mobile-payment-app-for-android-users-java-j/
<jcastro> If anyone wants to rock out today: http://outloud.fm/UbuntuAllstars
<mhall119> jcastro: someone should compile a UDS Greatest Hits album
<mhall119> and put it up on the U1 Music Store
<nigelb> mhall119: This will top the list of UDS hits http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E2j-YS_yeo
<nigelb> Or alternatively, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Rq29cqNv0U
<Pendulum> someone should really make Rock'n'Roll Nerd CoC-friendly and sing that at the next UDS Allstars
<jcastro> oh god
<jcastro> times I wish YT had deletion
<nigelb> heh
 * vish thinks jcastro is in "DELETE the web" mode ;)
<nigelb> jcastro: Bribe scott, that might work.
<vish> Forums delete, LP delete, YT delete ;p
<nigelb> :D
<mhall119> wiki delete
<paultag> mhall119: buhahaha
<jcastro> hey so
<jcastro> how do I get write access to the fridge calendar?
<czajkowski> can someone make me food !
<czajkowski> mhall119: can I have your wife please
<czajkowski> jcastro: talk nicely to pleia2  :)
<jcastro> oh I get it
<jcastro> need to be signed in with a U or C account
<pleia2> your c account is the one that's on there
<pleia2> (I think - akgraner and nhandler are admins, they can chcek for sure)
<jcastro> I'm in, ta
<pleia2> :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: I'm kind of fond of her, not sure I'll give her up
<nigelb> ^^ that is getting pasted to her :P
<mhall119> czajkowski: but come visit and she'll feed you
<maco> cheese grits!
<maco> heh the grits broke Riddell's brain. i told him it's like porridge from corn
<mhall119> we had that a couple nights ago
<mhall119> lol
<nigelb> haha
<czajkowski> minus the cheese yes grits please
<mhall119> grits without cheese?
<czajkowski> and some of the bbq ribs that just fell off the bone
<maco> apparently when he hears "porridge" he thinks "muesli" so he goes "my family makes artisan porridge. this is NOT porridge!"
<Pendulum> mhall119: czajkowski doesn't like cheese. she's a bit odd like that.
<nhandler> jcastro: But you should still be able to add events even without having direct access
<czajkowski> Pendulum: except on pasta
<czajkowski> thenn I agree i need it
<jcastro> with a normal jorge.castro@gmail account?
<nigelb> jcastro: invite the calender to your event.
<nigelb> something like that
<nigelb> its documented somewhere
<mhall119> grits without cheese is like tea without ice
<nhandler> But I don't have the ability to manage charing on that calendar pleia2, jcastro
<nigelb> but, tea with ice sounds blasphemous
<mhall119> s/blasphemous/delicious/
<paultag> czajkowski: spam, buhahaha
<czajkowski> paultag: so help me tagg I am gonna go there and kick your behind!
<paultag> czajkowski: enjoy your 20 emails >:D
<mhall119> czajkowski: I make my own chili powder now, so the ribs are even better
<nigelb> whoever has doubts about bbq should hereforth be refered to zack pfeffer
<czajkowski> all I've had all day is tea and toast and emails want nice food
<Pendulum> nigelb / jcastro: is this what you're looking for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar ?
<nigelb> I'm sure mhall119 and zach taught me all about bbq now.
<jcastro> yeah I followed that
<nigelb> Pendulum: YES!
<jcastro> but whatever, logging in with my canonical account worked
<maco> mhall119: or iced tea without sugar!
<jcastro> (grumble grumble wish google had better multiaccount support)
<maco> mhall119: but actually...i cant much say that...as i like grits just fine on their own
<mhall119> maco: I drink mine without sugar
<maco> ive adopted crimsun's terminology for unsweet tea:   dirty dishwater
<mhall119> s/dirty/delicious/
<Pendulum> I have to say the southeners I know are split 50/50 on sweet tea
<nigelb> have you all seen the cartoon about decaf coffee being made from the soil? ;)
<mhall119> nigelb: yes, +1 for that
<maco> Pendulum: the only southerners i know that go for unsweet are borderline diabetic and so are forced to
<Pendulum> I went to a wedding in WV and it was almost exactly split between the groom's friends and bride's friends
<maco> WV is the south?
<Pendulum> maco: for sweet tea it is
<maco> but...they gave VA the middle finger and went back with the union
<mhall119> anything below Penn. is considered the south
<czajkowski> ICE IN TEA IS WRONG!!!! ARE WE CLEAR!
<czajkowski> so feckin' wrong
<maco> mhall119: even MD?
<Pici> mm.. iced tea.
<mhall119> maco: yes
<maco> but...restaurants dont serve sweet tea here
<maco> not in northern VA either
<Pici> Its less wrong than iced coffee.
<Pendulum> czajkowski: in 35-degree weather you wouldn't want hot tea either
<nigelb> Pici: +1 there
<maco> sweet tea in Arlington? almost non-existent (except in my kitchen when i lived there)
<mhall119> maco: sweet or unsweet varies in the south
<Pendulum> maco: it was everwhere in WV (even in Morgantown)
<maco> go to a japanese restaurant in SC though?  they default to iced sweet instead of hot green
<czajkowski> Pendulum: no then I want mountain dew in bucket loads
<paultag> ewww
<mhall119> iced tea is better at cooling and hydrating
<Pendulum> czajkowski: see, I try to avoid either too much sugar or too much artificial junk in my drinks. and less caffeine that mountain dew
<mhall119> plus it's cheaper by the bucket load
<czajkowski> grr I just had my inbox tidy
<paultag> like hell you will keep it that way :)
 * czajkowski glares at paultag 
<mhall119> paultag: lol
<czajkowski> paultag: we need to send reminders :(
<czajkowski> that means more mails right
<czajkowski> feck
<paultag> czajkowski: yar
<mhall119> nature abhors a vacuum, and the internet abhors Inbox (0)
<paultag> lulz
<paultag> For science: OK, I say "New York" what do you all think?
<paultag> quick, quick
<mhall119> what's the question?
<czajkowski> I think I'm gonna throttle paultag
<Pici> Just word association?
<paultag> czajkowski: please :)
<paultag> Pici: yeah, real quick
<paultag> first thing
<paultag> czajkowski: this is for science
<Pendulum> paultag: 'city or state?'
<nigelb> Times Square?
<paultag> THANK YOU
<czajkowski> gah!
<paultag> OK, perfect
<paultag> thanks Pendulum :)
<mhall119> Hamilton
<czajkowski> ffs
<paultag> great, awesome. Checking on my breakfast
<czajkowski> paultag: you cannot have a standard with one exception being NY, simple as that
<Pici> New York is the state for me.  NYC is 'the city', but then again, I'm rather close to it.
<maco> hey Whovians: http://twitpic.com/5bxeg9
<Pici> :P
<nigelb> maco: did you see cjwatson open the meeting earlier? ;)
<maco> no
<paultag> Pici: czajkowski and I were bickering about if New York State LoCo was a propper name
<maco> what meeting?
<paultag> well I was bikering
<paultag> she was being nice
<paultag> I thought "New York" was too vauge for my taste
<nigelb> maco: the one going on now.. (foundations?)
<mhall119> paultag: standards!
<mhall119> or cjohnston will file bugs
<paultag> and all the other words that people said were about NYC
<Pendulum> maybe it's a New England thing?
<paultag> therefore the default "New York" is the City, so having it say state is right on IMHO
<mhall119> mine wasn't NYC specific
<paultag> yeah I guess, but most people default to NYC
<paultag> OK, I'm making a breakfast, BRB :)
<paultag> don't kill me czajkowski
<nigelb> (yet)
<maco> nigelb: what the crack?
<maco> i can think of one more "city or state?"
<maco> washington
<czajkowski> mhall119: exactly a standard has to be that and we need to set it straight,
<mhall119> city
<czajkowski> washington is also on the list
<mhall119> maco: ^^
<mhall119> nobody ever considers Washington state
<Pici> People near/in Washington state do.
<mhall119> it's line Montana or Canada
<jono> hey all
<mhall119> hey, let's ask Jono
<mhall119> jono: New York: city or state?
<maco> mhall119: i once asked riddell to name all the states (he'd asked me to name the countries in europe, and i told him our smallest is bigger than their smallest, so GO) and he said wyoming like 3 times. i asked how he even knew it existed, and he said "there used to be a comic on the telly who's say 'wyoming doesnt exist!' and someone else would say 'well how do you know that?' and he'd answer 'have you ever MET anyone from wyoming??'"
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> it's funny because it's true
<mhall119> how many states did he get?
 * maco has
<maco> 13
<maco> and that was with prompting like "we were there in november"
<mhall119> probably as well as the average American
<maco> and "it has a really big city with the same name as the state"
 * Pendulum has been to Wyoming
 * Pici too
<jcastro> me too!
<mhall119> it really is a beautiful state
<Pendulum> yes :)
<jono> mhall119, it is a state
<mhall119> paultag: ^^ there ya go
<jono> was I wrong?
<maco> oh one of my prompts was "i'm from there" "dc?" "thats not a state" "oh" "the state im from is called the quaker state and is named after a very famous one" "fox?" "grrr" "penn? oh! pennsylvania?"
<nigelb> jono: there was no right or wrong
<mhall119> jono: technically either is true
<jono> right
<czajkowski> welcome to  my crazy chats with paultag
<czajkowski> and ye wonder why I am crazy
<mhall119> they're trying to decide if they need to specify that it's for the whole state in the loco's name
<czajkowski> :)
<jono> I thought it was a state with mainly New York and some other shit in there
<czajkowski> jono: lol
<mhall119> lol
<nigelb> hahaha
<maco> jono: the rest is trees and mountains
<Pici> And traffic!
<nigelb> and a small statute
<maco> oh, and a canal
<mhall119> jono: that's what everyone in NYC thinks too
<czajkowski> jono: oddly enough I cant write than when explaining what a standard is
<Pendulum> well considering that when I was in NYC most of the LoCo was 6+ hours from the city...
<nigelb> Pendulum: but 10 km? P
<nigelb> :P
<czajkowski> Pendulum: the same can be said for Dublin
<maco> haha
<Pici> heh
<czajkowski> it's not the dublin loco it;s the irish lcoo
<mhall119> nigelb: lol
<Pendulum> right, my point was that as the LoCo goes, there's very little sense of NYC (although it's grown)
<pleia2> Pendulum: that's just because NYC people are difficult :) upstate folks will drive an hour to go to an event, NYC ones won't leave their neighborhood
<czajkowski> Pendulum: aye
<pleia2> ends up being very hard to organize NYC events
<mhall119> pleia2: to be fair, it takes more than an hour to leavev their neighborhood
<maco> like "but thats all the way on the other side of the brooklyn bridge!"
<maco> mhall119: by car or subway?
<pleia2> mhall119: it's more of a cultural thing
<popey> We should totally have City LoCos :D
<mhall119> maco: I dunno, which is funnier?
<nigelb> hehe
<maco> mhall119: subways probably faster...
<nigelb> mhall119: scooter might be funnier ;)
<mhall119> popey: you just want that so you can shut them down :P
<mhall119> nigelb: scooters are always funnier, you're right
<Pendulum> I was just as bad as any other NYC-dweller for getting places, but since it took me longer than most people to get around because I couldn't use the subway, I think I had a semi-valid excuse ;-)
<Cheri703> that's why I'm glad ohio (and I'm sure many others) has ReLoCos...so that we can have events and a whole structure in any of the smaller towns and they operate independently
<JanC> NYC has more people living there than there are in many states or even countries, I can understand they don't feel the need to meet even more people  ;)
<maco> thankfully DC is only 64sqmi
<nigelb> yeah, you can't even meet in DC :P
<nigelb> (or can you?)
<Pendulum> I would have loved geek events in NYC at the weekends
<maco> DC has more people than the mythical wyoming
<Pendulum> most of them were mid-week
<nigelb> maco: is Taste of India in DC per se?
<maco> nigelb: yes
<Pendulum> and I was either at work or needing to be recovering from work so I could make it to work the next day
<maco> what do you mean "per se"?
<maco> its like 4 miles from white house
<nigelb> maco: like is it outside the 64 sqmi or bordering ;)
<maco> yeah there's another few miles north of it before you hit maryland
<nigelb> oh, btw, lunar eclipse today.
<nigelb> too bad its too cloudy to see anything
<maco> nigelb: the folk festival the DC loco goes to every year is technically in maryland though. by like a half mile or so
<maco> nigelb: ToI is across the street from the metro station marked on here http://goo.gl/maps/ZWft
<Pici> nigelb: Thats what google is for: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2386945,00.asp
<nigelb> maco: But with a small state, I guess it can't be helped
<nigelb> maco: There's an island in Kerala which doesn't fall under Kerala govt authority.
<maco> nigelb: DC's not a state
<nigelb> maco: Its Pondicherry. People go there to buy alcohol since its much cheaper.
<nigelb> maco: right, district of columbia
<Pici> DC is an exception.
<maco> which means when we went to get the loco approval thing and found out that there's supposed to be some standard naming for stuff (didnt exist when we started) we made jokes like ubuntu-us-werenotastatebutmaybesomedaynumber51
<nigelb> I should ask my friend and husband to meet up wth the DC loco.
<nigelb> hahaha
<mhall119> I didn't know you were married
<mhall119> and yeah, DC is a strange exception here
<nigelb> mhall119: wha!
<mhall119> "11:40 < nigelb> I should ask my friend and husband"
<mhall119> reads like you're asking your friend and your husband
<nigelb> and *her*
<mhall119> that's better
<nigelb> and *her* husband :)
<mhall119> ;)
<popey> http://www.kindle-maps.com/blog/yes-it-is-possible-to-cross-dublin-without-passing-a-pub.html
<popey> excellent use of technology
<czajkowski> yup ebel  did it the other night
<czajkowski> to test it
<jono> wow
<jono> jcastro, just became friends with Robb Flynn from Machine Head on Facebook
<jono> :-)
<jono> that dude is going to be seeing a lot of Ubuntu now
<JanC> popey: did anyone test if there really is no pub?  ;)
<czajkowski> JanC: it's not possible there is no pub
<czajkowski> trust me
<czajkowski> I live in a little village back home and there are 14 pubs
<czajkowski> and ther are only 2500-4000 people living there
<JanC> 2500 people might live in 100 streets...  ;)
<JanC> anyway, I've never been in Dublin, so no idea
<mhall119> paultag: ping
<paultag> mhall119: pong
<paultag> mhall119: only here for a second, I'm about to go pint
<paultag> paint *
<paultag> mhall119: what's good, my friend?
<mhall119> paultag: http://nookdevs.com/NookTouch_Rooting has me downloading random disk images from random upload sites
<pleia2> I was gonna say, it's a bit early to go for a pint
<pleia2> even for paultag
<mhall119> is there any way to get a hash or something to compare against?
<paultag> mhall119: let me check the info to see if they came from a trusted source
<paultag> pleia2: It's never too early for a pint :)
<mhall119> paultag: the links on the wiki point me to a download page with links to rapidshare (which I used) and some other download locations
<paultag> mhall119: they're clean. I checked the wiki history, the guy who rooted his nook with me posted the links, all edits past that have been cosmetic
<paultag> mhall119: as of this second /now/, it's clean
<mhall119> ok
<paultag> mhall119: but you're totally right, it needs sigs and stuff
<paultag> and some GPG action IMHO
<mhall119> gpg would be good
<paultag> mhall119: I really want to write an auto-rooter shell script. I think that'd be much much easier.
<paultag> alright, off to paint
<paultag> brb
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<OneiricOne> paultag: Doing good thanks for asking and you?
<OneiricOne> err IdleOne ^
 * nigelb got the OneiricOcelot tis time :P
<OneiricOne> you beat nhandler to it
<OneiricOne> trying out quassel and really like the monitor window
 * nhandler has oneiric
 * nhandler just uses a hilight window in irssi
<nigelb> nhandler: could you just say nigel? Need to test hilight :)
<nhandler> Hey nigel
<nigelb> w00t, worked :)
<nigelb> nhandler: Thanks :)
<nhandler> I also use trigger.pl to cause certain things (like certain mode changes) to go to my hilight window
<nhandler> The tricky part is that until I essentially rewrite 'tail -n1 -f' in javascript/jquery (so that it monitors my hilight file and displays an html5 desktop notification), I don't have irc notifications on my cr-48
<nhandler> *cough* paultag *cough*
<paultag> lolwhaaat
<paultag> OneiricOne: well, thanks!
<paultag> I'm just down here to do a re-approval between painting the house! :)
<paultag> nhandler: Ohhhh, fancy! :)
<paultag> nhandler: I did that with that nodejs project. Let me get you the link
<paultag> nhandler: git clone git://m.pault.ag/node-tail.git
<OneiricOne> Thanks for what?
<OneiricOne> hehe
<paultag> nhandler: that should be a solid base for that. It uses a method of stalling the AJAX request on a loop, blocking until a request, or 30 seconds. it's actually pretty cool and lets you do it realtime without hammering the server
<paultag> 17:25 < OneiricOne> paultag: Doing good thanks for asking and you?
<paultag> OneiricOne: I'm well, thanks, even if it's a typo :)
<OneiricOne> ah, :)
<paultag> nhandler: email me if you need anything else, my iPad upstairs will beep on email, but i miss IRC pings :)
<paultag> BRB :)
<nigelb> paultag: I read that as painting the "horse" and I went WHAT!?!
<nigelb> Clearly, I need sleep :)
<nigelb> Catch you all later :-)
<akgraner> 6 weeks on crutches :-(  looks like I actually broke some bone in my knee..who knew...
<Pendulum> akgraner: ouch *hugs*
<akgraner> thanks..and yeah ouch, :-)
<akgraner> I guess jet skying isn't in my future...
<akgraner> :-(
<Pici> akgraner: may it go quickly
<Pici> Hopefully I'll be off my crutches next week.
<jcastro> ouch!
<jcastro> is everyone getting in accidents or what?
<czajkowski> jcastro: did you send mail to internal platform folks
<jcastro> added it to the wiki!
<czajkowski> coolio
<czajkowski> hope it helps
<czajkowski> jcastro: if you get stuck or need advice just poke me
 * jcastro nods
<czajkowski> http://breakingnews.ie/ireland/computer-solves-joyce-pubs-riddle-509122.html
<czajkowski> Ubuntu ie team contact in the papers over here for this work
<AlanBell> that is a great story
<mhall119> czajkowski: woot!
<jcastro> test
<jcastro> Pendulum: were you looking for me?
<jcastro> I think I closed a pm from you just now but didn't catch the text in the window
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-16
<Pendulum> jcastro: nope, not me
<cjohnston> maco2: ping
<maco> cjohnston: whats up?
<maco> what i break?
<cjohnston> What's the story with two DC loco teams
<cjohnston> LD
<maco> there's only one
<maco> i thought yall fixed that bug ages ago?
<cjohnston> you can merge them
<cjohnston> thats how its fixed
<maco> merge them?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/dcteam
<cjohnston> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-districtofcolumbia
<maco> ok merged then
<cjohnston> WDC LoCo is the newer?
<cjohnston> now you screwed up where my team is on the list.. I've always looked for it on the right column.. now its the left
<maco> yes
<maco> ~dcteam doesnt exist on LP
<maco> hasnt in a year
<maco> where do those photos come from?
<cjohnston> cool
<maco> they're OLD
<cjohnston> fixed
<cjohnston> yay
<maco> or at least some of them are...like 6 years old
<maco> oh i see
<maco> flickr id? hmm wonder if that's the group or if that's a user id
<cjohnston> yes
<maco> oooh ok nvm i see. didnt realise flint was still around...
<maco> oh they are ancient photos. someone just got around to uploading them very recently
<nigelb> paultag's probably finally happy this year :P
<nigelb> Now that his team won
<paultag> nigelb: :D
<paultag> nigelb: Go B's!
<nigelb> haha
 * nhandler notes Chicago won last year
<rrnwexec> greetings from Vancouver. it's quiet here :)
<nigelb> Yeah, paultag is going to gloating
<nigelb> Not sure if you want to listen to that :P
<rrnwexec> no worries, i'm not a hockey fan ;)
<paultag> Go B's!!!
<paultag> :)
<rrnwexec> grew up in a B's household though.
<paultag> rrnwexec: ah, no way. That's awesome. I'm from B ;)
<rrnwexec> ;)
<rrnwexec> yes
<paultag> man, I love Top Gear
<paultag> what a great show
<paultag> rrnwexec: How are things?
<rrnwexec> paultag: pretty good thanks. UCW is starting to look great
<paultag> rrnwexec: for sure!!
<rrnwexec> got some rock stars lined up
<rrnwexec> :)
<paultag> big +1 there :)
<rrnwexec> too bad you're so far from Vancouver. our big party is Friday night
<rrnwexec> we're serving ubuntini's, spinning tunes. 3 DJ's. right sdowntown. lots of crazy stuff
<paultag> rrnwexec: yeah, bummer! We could have some fun and get us some Ubutinis ;)
<paultag> that was you guys, right?
<rrnwexec> yes
<paultag> :)
<paultag> thought so :)
<rrnwexec> next time you're headed this way just gimme a shout. we'll throw another party
<rrnwexec> ;)
<paultag> rrnwexec: oh for sure!
<paultag> the Vancover LoCo rocks hard
<rrnwexec> we try
<nhandler> Hey, I placed dibs on meeting up with paultag. Get in line rrnwexec :)
<paultag> nhandler: you'll be in chi-town for Uni, aye?
<nigelb> chi-town?
<rrnwexec> nhandler: we'll lure him here with a MASSIVE YOU-party ;)
<paultag> nhandler: I have been seriously considering a trip to Chicago in the next yearish
<rrnwexec> *U-party
<paultag> rrnwexec: Oh you know I'd love that :)
<paultag> I'd show up with Ubuntu war-paint on!
<rrnwexec> awesome! do it!!
<paultag> eggplant and orange war-paint
<paultag> OMG
<paultag> we should do that for code jams!!!!!
<paultag> oh, brilliant
<nhandler> paultag: I'm at the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign, so a few hours away from the city. I'm still hoping we can meet up when I am at the cape in july. Otherwise, we'll have to hope your chi town visit matches up to a long weekend or a break or something
<paultag> nhandler: yeah, we'll figure something out. I'm planning to vacation in Cleveland once I get a big-boy job, so I'll take a few weeks to hang out in the area. If I fly back, Chicago is actually a sane stop-over
<paultag> nhandler: depending on where I work, of course
<czajkowski> Good morning
<czajkowski> will not be online today, at the hospital wth the bf getting his tonsils out, anyone looking for me email me
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> AlanBell, Happy Birthday!
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> moin dholbach
<kim0> morning
<kim0> dholbach: dpm o/
<dholbach> hey kim0
 * jussi cracks up... http://www.springerlink.com/content/x161246067q0h638/
<dpm> hey kim0
<akgraner> Good Morning!
<akgraner> :-)
<nigelb> ahoy
<nigelb> ZOMG.
<nigelb> Wiki update today!
<nigelb> AlanBell: HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Looks like you have a birthday gift from IS ;)
<Rhonda> I think someone should tell Mohamad that his screenshot in the Xlog blog post can be considered a bit off.  :/
 * Rhonda . o O ( I hope this channel is proper for bringing that up )
<dholbach> Rhonda, I think you can just drop him a friendly email about it
<Rhonda> Usually I receive answers along the lines of "grow a thicker skin"
<dholbach> did you get that reply in this case?
<Rhonda> No, but such responses are too common that it starts to get demotivating to mention it at all …
<dholbach> but it seems to bother you
<Rhonda> If it only bothers me, I guess I'll suck it up
<dholbach> sorry, that's not what I meant
<dholbach> I just thought "if it bothers you, just send a friendly email about it"
<akgraner> The official Ubuntu Book has started shipping to stores  - yay!!!
<jussi> Happy Birthday AlanBell
<akgraner> AlanBell, happy b-day!
<mhall119> morning, and happy birthday AlanBell
<nigelb> mhall119: IS is celebrating AlanBell's brithday with wiki update :D
<mhall119> yay?
<jcastro> AlanBell: ALRIGHT
<jcastro> today is wiki day!
<dholbach> jcastro, AlanBell's birthday present
<jcastro> oh cool, happy birthday
<paultag> mhall119: http://i.imgur.com/2cHHT.jpg
<nigelb> paultag: YES!
<paultag> mhall119: starting to prototype some cool stuff, it's looking sweet :)
<paultag> nigelb: :)
<Pendulum> paultag: thank you for the reminder that I (still) need to root my Nook Color
<paultag> Pendulum: sheesh! I rooted my STR in 12 hours without a guide :)
<paultag> get to it :)
<Pici> Pendulum: http://nookdevs.com/Main_Page is quite helpful
<Pendulum> paultag: well when I got the Nook Color I didn't have a microSD card. And then when I had one I was about to travel and I get nervous about messing with tech right before I travel because I have a history of stupid mistakes. And since I've been sick.
<Pici> :/
<paultag> Pendulum: yeah, I hear ya
<paultag> Pendulum: no worries :)
<Pici> I thought I bricked my nook yesterday if thats any consellation.
<paultag> it's very hard to do Pici :)
<paultag> Pici: which nook?
<Pici> paultag: nook color.
<paultag> Pici: Oh, humm. How do you like it?
<Pici> paultag: I tried to do a cm7 rom upgrade and it just wouldn't power on afterwards.  Somehow mashing on the power button in frustration got it to work, after about an hour of trying different methods.
<Pendulum> Pici: B&N once deleted all my info off my NC :(
<nigelb> Pendulum: why?
<paultag> Pici: pang
<paultag> dang *
<Pici> Pendulum: I actually don't even have the B&N software installed here.
<Pici> paultag: Its very nice. I bought it specifically to root it and use as a tablet.
<Pici> I wish it had a camera or microphone, but for $200 (on sale!) I'm willing to let a few features go.
<Pendulum> nigelb: they had a server bug and in fixing it accidentally deleted a bunch of userdata from being able to sync with Nooks (essentially wiping those Nooks back to factory presets). I was unlucky enough to connect to wifi while things were down and to be one of the people whose data got screwed
<Pendulum> it was very odd
<Pendulum> it wasn't horrible because everything did still actually exist in the cloud
<Pendulum> just meant re-setting up things
<nigelb> ah
<Pendulum> (and this was 3 days before I left for Europe and things were down about 6 hours so I did get nervous)
<Pendulum> it's the one negative thing I can say about my Nook and if I'd rooted it beforehand, wouldn't have been an issue
<Pendulum> otherwise even with the B&N software I love it and I expect to love it even more when I root it
<nigelb> woooooaaahhh
<nigelb> paultag:
<nigelb> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6f1dafc8beb84f2ac
<paultag> nigelb: hahahahahahaha wtf
<paultag> I made the same mistake when I was first learning bash. I ran "sudo rm -rf ~/*". Turns out I ran "sudo rm -rf ~ /*"
<paultag> d'oh
<paultag> it was chugging along till it hit proc and I freaked out
<nigelb> when 'm in sudo, I always use autocomplete
<paultag> (since it won't delete those guys)
<paultag> nigelb: erm, autocomplete won't work with sudo
<maco> sudo on ~?
<paultag> maco: I was learning, I know, I know, I know
<pleia2> yikes, code review is good
<paultag> maco: this was in 2003-4
<paultag> and it might have been an su -c, but I can't remember
<paultag> I think I had debian, so it'd have been su -c, but same idea
<nigelb> I like what I think most of canonical does. Work in another branch, everything gets 1 or 2 reviews before getting in.
<popey> YOU MUST REMEMBER YOUR ANECDOTE PAUL!
<popey> DO BETTER!
<pleia2> nigelb: s/canonical/every sane project and company anywhere :)
 * paultag cries at popey's dissapoint :(
<paultag> +1 Pendulum
<paultag> erm, pleia2
<nigelb> pleia2: except the ones I've ever worked for :)
<paultag> nigelb: fail
<pleia2> nigelb: not sane!
<nigelb> I know!
<paultag> github supports that workflow really really well
<nigelb> Most places are "we have to release, not write tests"
<paultag> nigelb: sed s/Most\ places/Most\ two-bit\ places//g
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> +1 there too
<paultag> not having code review = fail
<paultag> nigelb: even tenach and myself when we work on projects together. One will push to the local branch, then someone reviews it and commits. It's bad to push your own commits live
<nigelb> paultag: I know, but hey, ubuntu projects are all great with tarmac, etc
<nigelb> Well, tarmac doesn't help review, but it helps the review workflow
<nigelb> No reason to be lazy to land
<nigelb> dholbach: You want to hand hold the person in #ubuntu-devel? :)
<dholbach> nigelb, hm?
<nigelb> dholbach: There was someone who came into #ubuntu-devel wanting to know where to start. if I weren't busy, I'd have helped him out right away.
<maco> cjwatson sent him to #ubuntu-app-devel
<dholbach> I need to rush out the office in a bit
<nhandler> I still think we should close #ubuntu-app-devel and merge it into another channel. Most of the time, someone joins, asks a questions, gets 0 responses, and quiets. I see very few people actually get help in there.
<Pici> nhandler: What would be a good candidate for the merging though?
<nhandler> Pici: Depends on what part of the process they are on. If they are programming it, send them to one of the python, perl, c, etc channels. If they are trying to add an indicator or something else like that, send them to an ayatana channel. If they are ready to get it into the repositories, #ubuntu-packaging will help them.
<nigelb> nhandler: The problem is, people who are not sure what they wwant to do.
<nigelb> Yeah, things brings up ubuntu-wanted
<nigelb> or probably openhatch.
<nigelb> Actually, hrm, openhatch is a potentially good place.
<nhandler> nigelb: Well, in its current state, they won't get much help with that problem (or any problem) in #ubuntu-app-devel .
<nigelb> nhandler: I know.
<nigelb> Trying to figure out how to fix that.
<nigelb> My things to do tonight is too long. Laters.
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<nigelb> jcastro: So, there's a game engine.  Guess what its called? Unity3D.
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> it's been around for a while
<nigelb> I was wondering why the blog post about Unity 3D I was reading had a totally different logo and the post was confusing :)
<Pendulum> nigelb: one of my mates programs things on it. He also was one of the first people to introduce me to linux. I've had some very confused moments due to that
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> heya popey
<jcastro> what HP server do you have?
<jcastro> pleia2: did you get a preshipment or did all the earrings go out?
<nhandler> jcastro: You ordered a pair?
<jcastro> yeah for my wife
<pleia2> jcastro: I ordered them along with everyone else :) but the company is like 15 miles from me
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> so maybe I'll get them tommorrow or monday
<pleia2> I used google checkout and it gave me a shipment notification when they shipped
<popey> jcastro: HP Microserver
<popey> jcastro: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/253305
<popey> tis small
<jcastro> oh man
<jcastro> that looks awesome
<jcastro> oh dude
<jcastro> and an esata port
<jcastro> pretty cheap too
<popey> yeah, and you get cashback
<popey> I've had mine 6 months and the offer has been on all that time
<popey> we're giving one away on the podcast soon :D
<jcastro> I am surprised there aren't tons of little low power servers like this
<jcastro> with atoms and stuff
<popey> yeah
<jcastro> of course, I don't mean the dumb WHS ones without VGA ports (stooooooopid)
<popey> the fact that it has room for 4 drives is handy
<popey> well, 5 drives
<popey> I moved the boot disk to the optical bay
<jcastro> right, I have a 5 drive external esata enclosure and this old P4 desktop acting as a "server"
<jcastro> when that dies I can put the 6TB external array on something like this and also get another 4 bays, brilliant.
<popey> heh
<popey> the only gotcha with these cheap servers is that the esata port is usually incapable of doing port multipliers
<popey> so your external array presents 4 drives over one esata cable
<jcastro> PCI card there
<popey> the server only sees the first disk
<popey> yeah, thats what I did
<popey> room for two in fact
<jcastro> right
<popey> which is surprising
<jcastro> so you'd think they'd have a line of these
<jcastro> from 3 bays, up to 8 bays
<popey> yeah, discontinued apparently
<popey> hence the low price
<jcastro> with nothing but ports, drives, and a low power Atom chip
<jcastro> yeah
<popey> but I think because a bunch of geeks went nuts for them, they extended the offer
<jcastro> they are discontinuing all their home server stuff and redoing it apparently
<popey> ahh
<popey> its also got an internal usb port which is neat
<jcastro> the mediaserver line or whatever
<popey> so you can put the boot disk on usb :D
<jcastro> they got totally screwed by microsoft
<jcastro> windows home server has this awesome feature
<jcastro> that lets you put in whatever size drives you have
<jcastro> and makes it all magical drobo style
<popey> oh, yeah, and they removed it?
<jcastro> and then for the next version they said "oh that's enterprise level, sorry, removing that."
<popey> that sucks
<popey> looking forward to btrfs :D
<popey> which does that
<jcastro> but iirc I read hp is redoing the entire line built on webos
<popey> blimey
<jcastro> which means .... easy ubuntu server
<popey> yeah
<jcastro> I love their reason for removing the feature, "enterprise level"
<jcastro> you know, for pro sysadmins building raid arrays out of different size disks they have laying around
<jcastro> *rolleyes*
<popey> haha
<jcastro> but hey, gives btrfs time to finish up
<jcastro> and then I hope to see tons of these cheap home things coming out
<popey> yeah, I'd love a fully free software drobo-like
<jcastro> btrfs gives us all that beautifulness afaict
<popey> yeah
<popey> a friend of mine is involved in it and speaks highly of it
<popey> except for the fact that it's kinda missing a fsck tool ☺
<popey> well, a working fsck tool
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> what I did for my last enclosure is just max out the disks in it
<jcastro> and I'll leave it ext4 until it dies
<popey> smart
<jcastro> but the new stuff I'll btrfs when I need the room
<paultag> ← using btrfs
<paultag> works fine now, at least for me :)
<paultag> mhall119: do you have an interface for status.ubuntu?
<paultag> erm, that might be cjohnston
<mhall119> you mean an API?
<paultag> mhall119: an API would work great
<paultag> mhall119: bindings would be better, but an API would be great
<cjohnston> paultag: not really, no.. why
<paultag> cjohnston: I'm slowly putting together an android app for my Nook that fetches all sorts of data on projects linked to the instance. I want good Ubuntu connections so I don't have to go to websites to see data at a glance
<cjohnston> gotcha..
<paultag> cjohnston: I'd like some of the data from status.ubuntu (the graphs, in particular) to be gotable
<cjohnston> no, there is no API.. you can file a bug if you wish
<paultag> cjohnston: it's OK. I'll wait until I flesh this out more
<paultag> cjohnston: just wondering and planning. I don't even have LP hookups yet
<akgraner> popey, did you ever get that gadget for recording screencasts working?
<popey> not brilliantly no
<popey> very disappointed
<akgraner> ahhh ok
<popey> so I use a script instead now
<popey> which is still not great
<popey> ☹
<akgraner> I was just trying to find some better solutions for me and was wondering
<akgraner> and didn't want to spend the money if it as not worth the investment
<popey> yea, I wouldn't
<akgraner> thanks that's good info to know
<popey> np
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-17
<dpm> morning
<nigelb> good morning!
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hello dholbach!
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<AlanBell> who is the contact for shop.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> AlanBell, I don't know who will answer, but http://shop.canonical.com/contact_us.php might be a good start :)
<AlanBell> cool
<AlanBell> I was at a place that does custom keyboards yesterday and I asked if they could do keyboards with CoF logo on the super key
<AlanBell> http://keyboardco.com/
<AlanBell> they can do them to order with any international layout
<nigelb> AlanBell+++
<dpm> morning nigelb, dholbach, AlanBell
<dpm> AlanBell, belated happy birthday!
<AlanBell> thanks
<dholbach> hey dpm
<kim0> morning everyone
<dpm> morning kim0
<kim0> dpm: howdy
<dholbach> woah, nice comments on http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/ubuntu-11-10-development-update/
<duanedesign> morning all
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> morning mhall119
<jcastro> vish: AWESOME.
<vish> jcastro: thank *you*..  :)
<jcastro> jono: I need a phone catch up today
<jono> hi all
<jono> jcastro, sure
<jcastro> ~5-10
 * popey tickles jcastro 
<jono> jcastro, let me check the cal
<jcastro> sure
 * jcastro rocks out
<jcastro> I'm throwing in a bunch of Tool in the .fm channel today if people want to rock out
<cjohnston> mornin
<jono> jcastro, talk in about 1hr 40
<jcastro> Pendulum: you and charlie have Q+A today iirc?
<Pendulum> jcastro: yes
<jcastro> ok and you're both already familiar with the bot
<jcastro> woo hoo!
<jono> kim0, when are you publishing this week's Ensemble bite-size post?
<kim0> jono: is today better or Monday (initially said Mon, and that'd mean I'd skip a week)
<jono> kim0, I would prefer Monday, but let's do this every week
<jono> kim0, great work on the recent post btw
<kim0> yeah .. Monday it is
<doctormo> kim0: It's Friday where I am ;-)
<kim0> hheh it's Friday here too :)
<nigelb> Its still too early for that.
<doctormo> nigelb: It's 11:26am, almost lunch time!
<nigelb> doctormo: heh, I'm about to figure out dinner :D
<doctormo> nigelb: Wesnoth?
<nigelb> doctormo: Too much code to write/fix tonight :(
<doctormo> nigelb: Boo! Anything I can help with?
<jono> dholbach, about set?
<doctormo> nigelb: Otherwise, how are you?
<dholbach> jono, just a sec
<nigelb> doctormo: Mostly fixing my merges post-review.
<nigelb> So, I have to do them myself :)
<dholbach> jono, ready
<doctormo> nigelb: Sounds fun in a sort of way; did I show you my recent cartoon artwork?
<nigelb> doctormo: no!
<nigelb> You haven't!
<doctormo> nigelb: http://fav.me/d3ioufz
<nigelb> doctormo: <3 Its awesome!
<doctormo> nigelb: I think pleia2 would find it funny too ;-)
<jcastro> jono: this will be useful for something at some point: http://www.stallmanfacts.com/all
<pleia2> <3 doctormo pony
<nigelb> jcastro: hahahaha
<doctormo> "Richard Stallman released his own DNA under GNU FDL" <- Ew, even the FSF doesn't recommend using the FDL
<Pendulum> jcastro, jono: should we just go ahead and intro ourselves?
<doctormo> cjohnston: LoCo directory, I'm looking at the live create event page and it doesn't show my team's venues first. But the code suggests this is implimented, is it a new feature?
<jono> Pendulum, yep
<nigelb> doctormo: Probably not deployed yet. cjohnston is doing a release soonish
<doctormo> nigelb: Great, I was going to add the functionality myself, but them I saw it was already there :-D
<jono> jcastro, want to talk?
<jcastro> jono: yeah just ring me up whenevs
<jono> jcastro, one sec
<mhall119> doctormo: where is that implied?
<AlanBell> jono: was the Q&A put on facebook?
<doctormo> mhall119: I don't understand.
<jono> AlanBell, nope, I was on calls
<jono> I did tweet it though so it did appear there
<jono> let me post it now before my next call
<nhandler> jono: ClassBot automatically tweets/dents all classroom sessions. Do you think it is worth trying to have it post to facebook too?
<AlanBell> nhandler: yes, the facebook thing gets masses of people
<jono> nhandler, not really
<jono> not sure how it can post automatically to the Ubuntu page
<jono> I usually just post it
<AlanBell> sorry missunderstood
<jono> anyway, hoping on a call
<jono> brb
<AlanBell> worth posting it there, might not be worth getting the bot to do it
<jono> yup
<mhall119> doctormo: your question about loco-directory venue list
<cjohnston> doctormo: venues are not tied to teams
<doctormo> mhall119: Yes I understand what the context was, I just don't understand your question.
<nhandler> Well, a lot of sessions don't end up getting posted there. So if you think that page helps attract people, we should be doing a better job of that (not quite sure who has access to post to it)
<Pendulum> considering we've had a bunch of people join -classroom since the fb announcement went up 2 minutes ago...
<cjohnston> doctormo: mhall119 is asking where in the code does it suggest that this is implemented
<AlanBell> nhandler: watch the joins
<doctormo> cjohnston: I was going to tie the venue list to the region field (string match) but the code appears to be generating a list of team venues.
<mhall119> doctormo: can we take this to #ubuntu-website?
<cjohnston> where in the code doctormo
<cjohnston> +1
<nigelb> Moar votes for Ubuntu! http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/what-your-favorite-linux-distribution-use-desktop
<koolhead17> mhall119: will ubuntu-website handles canonical.com as well
<koolhead17> *does
<koolhead17> hope some1 would take care of this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/792320
<ubot2> koolhead17: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x8d65a2c> bug 792320 not found
<koolhead17> stupid bot
<koolhead17> :)
<mhall119> koolhead17: there's people who can, or at least who can point you in the right direction
<nigelb> is that a private bug?
<koolhead17> yes thats why bot failed to identify
<koolhead17> wonder who manages the official canonical portal
<AlanBell> koolhead17: try in #ubuntu-website, more likely to find the same people
<AlanBell> or #canonical-sysadmin perhaps
<koolhead17> AlanBell: trying there
<dholbach> I call it a day - have a great weekend every one
<AlanBell> #canonical-sysadmin has people in it
<cjohnston> bye dholbach !
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach
<jono> jcastro, are you running Oneiric?
<jcastro> nope
<jcastro> it's a mess for me
<jcastro> new kernel, etc.
<jono> gotcha
<jono> I am running it on my netbook
<jcastro> in fact, I just bought a new laptop today so I can rid this troublesome one
<jono> but it seems like gnome-settings-daemon is bust
<jcastro> and I'm going and staying natty for as long as I can
<jcastro> yeah
<jono> when these bits are fixed I will upgrade
<jono> likely at A2
<jcastro> yeah, it's right after the sprint anyway
<jcastro> that's usally the best time
<jcastro> but right now it's a mess for me and I need something to get work done
<jcastro> That dongle business at UDS really sucked
<jcastro> I had to like, beg people to take notes for me, etc.
<jono> yeah
<jcastro> This time I went old school X series Intel only thinkpad
<jcastro> <-- late lunch and caffeine break, brb
<jcastro> doctormo: around?
<jcastro> jono: hey
<jono> hey jcastro
<jcastro> before I EOD
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMmdl4VltD4&feature=youtu.be
<jono> jcastro, lol
<jcastro> I wonder if this is the kind of person erica deals with like every day
<jono> jcastro, indeed
<jono> I have met so many arseholes like that
<jcastro> yeah this basically is my view of all of SF
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-18
<czajkowski> Aloha
<mhall119> morning
<czajkowski> mhall119: hows the family? kids being good ?
<nigelb> morning mhall119
<mhall119> czajkowski: so far, watching old Tom and Jerry cartoons
<czajkowski> aww
<mhall119> I've got the smoker going now
<czajkowski> smoker being the bbq ?
<mhall119> yup
<nigelb> mhall119: *jealous*
<nigelb> mhall119: Though right now, I kind of remember Zach :P
<mhall119> yeah, I'll give his Austin BBQ a run for it's money
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> take a picture and send it to him ;)
<mhall119> I thought about it last time I cooked
<czajkowski> sums up the machines in the house http://twitpic.com/5dclq4
<jcastro> hey popey
<popey> jcastro: hey!
<czajkowski> popey: ello how's the bday girl
<czajkowski> all spoilt
<popey> in front of the telly whilst I work
<popey>  ☹
<czajkowski> good for her :)
<czajkowski> am fighting with vlc here
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-19
<doctormo> czajkowski: What'ca doin?
<czajkowski> trying to play a movie kept freezing and couldnt shut ut down
<czajkowski> and entire machine froze
<czajkowski> so installed xine
<czajkowski> works nice
<doctormo> czajkowski: I fall back from vlc to mplayer, from totem to vlc.
<czajkowski> hate mplayer
<doctormo> czajkowski: Not a fan eh, I've been generating a lot of mkv files and totem barfs on them when they have chapter info. So mplayer was the only thing that'd work right.
<paultag> hey, all
<paultag> man, I can't sleep at all. 4:00 AM here
<nigelb> o/
<nigelb> ola paultag
<paultag> hey nigelb
<paultag> nigelb: s'new?
<cjohnston> mornin
<paultag> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> anything good happening paultag ?
<paultag> cjohnston: nawskies. Happy father's day, mang.
<cjohnston> thank you
<greg-g> so the wiki is down
<greg-g> ?
<paultag> greg-g: seems it
<paultag> greg-g: I tried to find a link a few hours ago, failed
<czajkowski> aye has been down most of the day
<czajkowski> almost 14 hrs ago since the first comment on irc re the site but nobody on vanguard duty at weekends
<paultag> oh joy
<paultag> I'll just ssh in and see what's up
<paultag> Oh wait. We can't be trusted with it :)
<czajkowski> change the broken record will ya
<greg-g> :(
<czajkowski> dear gods I do wonder about you paultag
<czajkowski> greg-g: not you paultag
<greg-g> ?
<paultag> greg-g: she think all us americans look the same
<paultag> she talks to you but calls you my name
<czajkowski> paultag: one day we shall meet
 * greg-g is confused what record I'm playing
<paultag> czajkowski: :)
<czajkowski> paultag: and then my dear I shall kick yer arse up and down the longest road known to man are we clear :)
<paultag> greg-g: framton comes alive. I mean seriously, did everyone have the record?
<czajkowski> greg-g: the one where paultag whinges he cant ssh into wiki.u.c
<paultag> czajkowski: :P
<czajkowski> where if you were in debian you could
<paultag> czajkowski: that's true
<greg-g> hehe :)
<czajkowski> greg-g: hence my wish to meet the fecker and throttle him
<czajkowski> hopefully after I have back surgery
<czajkowski> oh yes more great news
 * greg-g nods, I was just confused about the lack of punctuation
<greg-g> s/about/by/
<czajkowski> I need to have some of the bone trimmed off my spine as it's bulging and oh 2 discs fused
<czajkowski> greg-g: pedantic fecker :)
<greg-g> hey, that sentence could have been read two ways! ;)
<paultag> hhahahahaha
<czajkowski> greg-g: add Irish accent and it makes perfect sense
<greg-g> I'm not very good mimicing the irish accent in my head (or outloud)
<greg-g> way too hard
<greg-g> really, all accents suck in my head
<greg-g> alright, I think it is time to bleach the bathroom.
 * greg-g kills mold
<paultag> aye, I need to clean the house
<paultag> brb, one love
<czajkowski> nn folks
<paultag> nn czajkowski
<czajkowski> in dire need of um... sleep
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-11
<bkerensa> mhall119: you running 12.10 yet?
<mhall119> bkerensa: not yet, why?
<bkerensa> jono: should the CLS wiki be updated? its still showing 2011 info for session ideas?
<jono> bkerensa, can you go and update it?
<jono> I just havent had a chance
<bkerensa> jono: ok done
 * bkerensa will update the CLS wiki page logos tomorrow but the text content is updated and new pages have been made for 2012
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> morning
<hobgoblin> good morning dholbach bkerensa
<dholbach> hey hobgoblin, hi bkerensa
<jono> morning dholbach
<jono> night dholbach
<jono> :-)
<jono> catch you all later :-)
<czajkowski> morning
<hobgoblin> morning
<cjohnston> morning
<czajkowski> cjohnston: not sleeping?
<cjohnston> czajkowski: no.. but oddly enough I feel really good.. first night back in my bed, I guess I slept really well
<czajkowski> good to hear
<dpm> brb, rebooting...
<jono> hey all
<jono> dholbach, all set?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> go go go
<jono> dholbach, invite sent
<jono> dpm, ready to rock and roll?
<dpm> jono, wrapping up a call with mhall119 and then ready to roll
<jono> dpm, cool
<dpm> jono, all set
<jono> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/87a55916006d630ba65dc74fe560b936bfd4f9d0?authuser=0&hl=en-US
 * dholbach needs to rush to the post office, brb
<jono> dpm, mpt is in as a judge :-)
<dpm> I need to run now, see you all tomorrow!
<dpm> jono, ah, cool!
<dholbach> alright my friends - see you tomorrow!
<jono> mhall119, can we chat a little later
<jono> I have a few things to finish up
<mhall119> jono: sure, let me know when
 * mhall119 goes to get some lunch
<nothingspecial> hi, a forwarded question, "Is it possible to write a review for an app without the software centre (I don't have it installed)"
<balloons> nothingspecial, hmm.. would be neat if you could do it on apps.ubuntu.com
<nothingspecial> yea balloons
<nothingspecial> User has a custom minimal install, without software centre
<balloons> probably could file a request to get such a feature, but I don't know if they have ever considered it
<nothingspecial> spose it depends on easiness/demand balloons
<daker> maybe this can be done via the web app apps.u.c but i am not sure
<nothingspecial> Using the USC means that you can check the package is installed before writing a review. Not possible from apps.u.c
<mhall119> nothingspecial: yeah, only allowing you to review apps you've installed was one of the desires, IIRC
<mhall119> that said, the ratings and reviews API lets you submit a review, but you have to authenticate first
<mhall119> http://people.canonical.com/~anthony/rnrclient-doc/reference.html
<nothingspecial> I see mhall119
<mhall119> jono: have you talked to Joey about using the new Download for Ubuntu buttons on OMG?
<jono> mhall119, not yet, can you ask him?
<mhall119> sure
<jono> balloons, give me a few mins, and then lets go
<balloons> standing ready sir jono
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/190a77183536bebc8da446fdffcee74783d28799?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono> mhall119, all set?
<mhall119> jono: yup
<jono> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/e72998d41e3142c07d7c8469d2b4dd36cf0804c0?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<cjohnston> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> pleia2: we are going to announce the 2200 board meeting days, and the first meeting.. what MLs should hggdh send the announcement to?
<pleia2> cjohnston: 1200 too? if you can announce them both I'd say send it to ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com and we'll cross-post to fridge and include it in UWN
<pleia2> (we could do it in separate posts too, just easier if it's at once :))
<cjohnston> I don't know that the 1200 has finished voting. last I heard they were still waiting on one and had days that were tied
<hggdh> I can write out the announcement for both. It indeed makes much more sense
<pleia2> ok, it's fine to just do 22 then
<pleia2> or whatever :)
<hggdh> OK. I will send a last warning to the RMB ML, and do it tomorrow morning
<pleia2> thanks cjohnston and hggdh
<cjohnston> thanks hggdh and pleia2
<hggdh> thanks pleia2 and cjohnston
 * hggdh could not resist, and begs pardon
<cjohnston> hehe
<bkerensa> =/ man I hope scanning documents someday improves on Ubuntu
<AlanBell> simplescan is quite hackable bkerensa
<bkerensa> AlanBell: is there anyway to change the background area (non item area)? it comes out greyscale
<AlanBell> might depend on the scanner a bit
<mhall119> jono: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/desktop-youtube-music-app-musictube-update-adds-scrobbling-unity-quicklist has the new download button now
<jono> mhall119, sweet!
<jono> is Joey going to use them?
<mhall119> I asked him to use the new ones
<jono> cool
<jono> thanks mhall119 :-)
<bkerensa> mhall119: do you know the link to the list of Amazon AWS Ubuntu Mirrors?
<MrChrisDruif> A download button...o_o
<daker-cloud> again still not sure if i am able to it http://people.canonical.com/~robbiew/JujuApplicationsDeveloper.html
<daker-cloud> to do*
<jono> can anyone help test our new Ubuntu Accomplishments release?
<jono> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/GetInvolved/Testing/0.2 for details
<mhall119> bkerensa: mirrors?
<mhall119> you mean archive mirrors?
<bkerensa> mhall119: yeah.... I think maybe jcastro posted a link at once
<mhall119> bkerensa: http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2012/01/regional-s3-backed-ec2-mirrors-available-for-testing/
<bkerensa> mhall119: hmm yeah there was a full list at some point by state
<mhall119> that I don't know, sorry
<mhall119> why would the state matter?
<bkerensa> mhall119: :P because if you choose the one closest to you then you get lower latency and improved speeds
<mhall119> bkerensa: your ec2 instance should use the one in the same region
<bkerensa> mhall119: its not for my ec2 its for my desktop ;)
<mhall119> oh
<bkerensa> the AWS mirrors smoke all the other public mirrors hands down
<ajmitch> bkerensa: http://askubuntu.com/q/37753/129
<ajmitch> there's a list by jorge buried in there
<bkerensa> ajmitch: you rock
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> google was not winning
 * balloons wonders how quick updates come across on quantal
<balloons> so I stick with main mirror
<bkerensa> jcastro: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/ubuntu-12-10-development-update-1
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-12
<jono> bkerensa, you there?
<bkerensa> jono: ello
<bkerensa> jono: for a few
<bkerensa> jono: ping
<jono> hey bkerensa
<bkerensa> jono: hello you pinged earlier?
<jono> bkerensa, yeah, I wanted to ask if you could test accomplishments 0.2?
<bkerensa> heh
<jono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/GetInvolved/Testing/0.2
<bkerensa> jono: can the package handle quantal? :P
<bkerensa> im running dev
<jono> bkerensa, we now have quantal packages, so this will be a good test :-)
<bkerensa> jono: passed tests with flying colors
<jono> bkerensa, awesome!
<jono> bkerensa, one other thing
<jono> would you mind redditing the app dev blog entry I posted last on planet?
<bkerensa> jono: surely
<jono> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/06/12/ubuntu-app-developer-goings-on/
<jono> thanks!
<jono> ok, brb
<bkerensa> jono: I get no artofcomm_2.0ubuntu1.deb? :P
<jono> bkerensa, the pdf is online :-)
<jono> I am looking to see if we can sell it in the software center
<jono> :-)
<jono> back in a bit
<bkerensa> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/uxhxu/ubuntu_app_developer_goings_on_jonobaconhome/
<dpm> morning all
<jono> hey dpm
<dpm> hey jono, I saw your reply, and I was able to log into d.u.c :)
<jono> dpm, awesome!
<hobgoblin> morning
<jono> night, all!@
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<cjohnston> mornin czajkowski
<cjohnston> Someone needs to pass on to my body that 2am isn't an appropriate wakeup time
<hobgoblin> cjohnston: I feel for you - rain got into the doorbell switch at 2am - kept ringing it :(
<cjohnston> :-/
<hobgoblin> I've got a doorbell to fix now ...
<cjohnston> s/fix/destroy
<hobgoblin> fix - I did the destroying at 2am :p
<hobgoblin> morning czajkowski
<cjohnston> then its fixed
<hobgoblin> lol
<czajkowski> cjohnston: can you go for a walk and get fresh air I find thats very useful when I need to sleep but cant
<czajkowski> I'm going to need a holiday after this week, meeting people every night after work as back in .IE
<cjohnston> I could go sit in the back yard I guess, but walking around my area at this time may not be the smartest of ideas
<czajkowski> nods
<cjohnston> I wish my wifi reached out back
<cjohnston> Its 24*C outside, about the only time of the day where it would be somewhat comfortable to go out there
<czajkowski> fecker
<cjohnston> what
<czajkowski> that weather
<czajkowski> want :)
 * hobgoblin too
<cjohnston> I want that during the day.. not the 37* that we are going to get
<czajkowski> 13-16 here today
<hobgoblin> I'd take that for a day just to dry everything out a bit
<cjohnston> hobgoblin: we've gotten a bunch of rain too...
<cjohnston> so we arent dry
<hobgoblin> It's been raining here for days and days and days and ...
<cjohnston> czajkowski: you haven't heard anything more about Bug #1004416 and Linaro getting it fixed by chance have you?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1004416 in launchpad "Work Items not allowing users to edit them properly" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004416
<czajkowski> cjohnston: we have nothing to do with danilo work items or when he works on the bugs.
<czajkowski> sorry
<czajkowski> I'll ask mrevell to ask again
<cjohnston> I figured.. just wasn't sure if there was discussion that wasn't in the bug. :-)
<czajkowski> nope disucssions go in the bugs :)
<czajkowski> that's kinda cool https://launchpad.net/lensit
<nigelb> cprofitt: stop feeding the troll! :)
<cprofitt> nigelb: yeah... I had hoped he/she was not a troll
<imbrandon> Had a lil javascript-and-css fun http://bholtsclaw.github.com/assets/buttons/download-for-ubuntu.html
<jono> dpm, dholbach, mhall119 all set?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> no balloons and jcastro?
<jono> dholbach, no this is a call
<jono> no meeting today
<jono> app dev call
<dholbach> ahhhhh ok, sorry
 * dholbach got confused
<dpm> hey jono, all set
<mhall119> ready
<balloons> no no.. here here
<jono> dpm, dholbach, mhall119 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/8b35b2b0eaf044a4d30e4ea2f9789192a25e369e?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<hggdh> dholbach: just an update -- I am holding on announcing the next membership board meeting for a bit, we need (hopefully) the last ack
<dholbach> hggdh, cool
<dholbach> thanks for taking care of it
<hggdh> yw
<cprofitt> jokerdino: ping
<jokerdino> hi cprofitt ;D
<cprofitt> hey jokerdino nice to meet you on twitter
<jokerdino> nice to meet you to !
<jokerdino> *too
<jono> dpm, mhall119 six N9s are confirmed :-)
<dpm> jono, nice!
 * dpm updates doc
<jono> :-)
<cprofitt> N9s?
<cjohnston> M8s
<jokerdino> M18s?
<mhall119> jono: would you mind reddit-ing http://mhall119.com/2012/06/pkgme-help-and-mentors/
<mhall119> cprofitt: http://mhall119.com/2012/06/pkgme-help-and-mentors/
<mhall119> wrong link
<mhall119> cprofitt: http://www.nokia.com/global/products/phone/n9/
<jono> mhall119, sure
<mhall119> thanks
<cprofitt> nice
<pleia2> cprofitt: pro tip: don't get into arguments with satire twitter feeds :)
 * jcastro returns from holiday
<jcastro> what'd I miss?
<cjohnston> jcastro: I took over the world
<cprofitt> pleia2: lol -- yep
<mhall119> welcome back jcastro
<mhall119> jono: do you know if the N9 is GSM or CDMA?
<bodhi_zazen> mhall119: looks good for forums, I will create your forum later today
<bodhi_zazen> You can make the sticky, make sure permissions are all working
<mhall119> thanks bodhi_zazen
<bodhi_zazen> It looks great
<bodhi_zazen> I think it will be popular
<mhall119> me too, I'm hoping it'll be used heavily during the upcoming developer contest
<bodhi_zazen> do you know dave's ubuntu forums login name ?
<popey> mhall119: N9 is a GSM phone
<jcastro> has nokia ever made a cdma phone?
<jcastro> in recent memory I mean
<jono> mhall119, no idea
<mhall119> jono: popey knew
<jono> popey always knows
<bodhi_zazen> mhall119: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=417
<bodhi_zazen> can you try adding your sticky there ?
<mhall119> bodhi_zazen: as a new thread?
<bodhi_zazen> yes
<bodhi_zazen> Then you should have the ability to make it a sticky (after you post)
<mhall119> "mhall119, you do not have permission to access this page."
<mhall119> I can't even create one
<bodhi_zazen> =)
 * bodhi_zazen looks
<bodhi_zazen> try now please
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> what should I call it, "Guidelines"?
<hobgoblin> would make sense mhall119
<bodhi_zazen> mhall119: what about assistance with packaging ?
<bodhi_zazen> Once an application has been written, how is it then packaged and how does it become available in the software center ?
<mhall119> bodhi_zazen: that's on the developer portal
<bodhi_zazen> sweet
<bodhi_zazen> did you mention that in your sticky ?
<bodhi_zazen> mhall119: It may take a little time for the forum to sync between the seb servers
<bodhi_zazen> *web
<hobgoblin> bilberry is out of sync bodhi_zazen
<bodhi_zazen> yea
<bodhi_zazen> usually the other way around
<hobgoblin> indeed lol
<mhall119> bodhi_zazen: it won't let me submit the thread
<mhall119> same error as before
<bodhi_zazen> You would think sync means sync
<bodhi_zazen> try again
<bodhi_zazen> It will be intermittent until the servers sync
<mhall119> ah, there it goes
<bodhi_zazen> \o/
<bodhi_zazen> now, can you make it a sticky ?
<bodhi_zazen> View the thread -> thread tools at the top
<bodhi_zazen> Stick thread
<bodhi_zazen> And I need david's forums login to add him in as an admin
<mhall119> dpm: what's your forums username?
<mhall119> bodhi_zazen: it took a few tries, but I made it sticky
<bodhi_zazen> \o/
<bodhi_zazen> mhall119: there is a bit of a learning curve to the moderation tools, let any of the staff know if you need assistance
<hobgoblin> mhall119: a lot of us are kicking about in here
<mhall119> will do, thanks
<mhall119> hobgoblin: I'm also in #ubuntuforms
<bodhi_zazen> no problem, great to have a new forum
<mhall119> spelled right, of course :)
<hobgoblin> I can kick you if you want :p
<mhall119> dpm: ok okay with me adding the forum to the /community page and writing an announcement post?
<mhall119> oh drat, /community is one of the hardcoded pages
<dpm> mhall119, yeah, I was about to say that :/
<dpm> mhall119, my forums user name is dpm
<mhall119> ok, I'll change the code and submit an MP
<mhall119> dpm: who usually asks for a deployment of the site?
<dpm> mhall119, ok cool. Either steveedwards or myself file an RT, but lately it's been me, as Steve is no longer working on d.u.c. I can look at the MP and then either you or I can file the RT
<mhall119> dpm: sounds god
<mhall119> good even
<dpm> :)
<mhall119> (one day I'll get used to this new keyboard)
<bodhi_zazen> dpm - what name do you use to log into forums ?
<dpm> bodhi_zazen, I use dpm
<dpm> same as the LP openid
<mhall119> dpm: where is the code for the site?
<bodhi_zazen> dpm: http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=48790
<dpm> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal
<mhall119> ah, wrong project
<bodhi_zazen> should be good to go as well dpm, it takes a little time for servers to sync is all
<mhall119> dpm: any idea where the icons for irc, mailing list and twitter came from on the /community page?
<dpm> the design team made them
<mhall119> bodhi_zazen: what's the usual iconography to represent forums?
<jono> dpm, hey
<jono> I don't see anything on the draft showdown page
<dpm> hey jono, you'll need to log in probably
<dpm> let me double check I gave you the right link
<jono> dpm, aha!
<jono> I see it
<dpm> ah, cool
<jono> looking good :-)
<dpm> cool
<dpm> I'll create an image/banner tomorrow morning once the content is finished. We should have an image, a logo or something :)
<dpm> ok, I really need to run now, or I'll be really late. See you all tomorrow!
<bodhi_zazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/images/rebrand/ubuntulogo-o-small.png
<bodhi_zazen> mhall119: more here, at the bottom - http://design.ubuntu.com/assets/ubuntu-logo
<mhall119> bodhi_zazen: I needed a 16x16 icon, so I just made one of a word bubble
<bodhi_zazen> Oh, http://ubuntuforums.org/images/rebrand/misc/navbits_start.gif
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-13
<hobgoblin> morning
<dpm> morning hobgoblin
<dpm> good morning all
<hobgoblin> morning dpm - empty sub-forum to play with then - servers still not synced - so if it fails - keep reloading till it does lol
<dholbach> good morning
<hobgoblin> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi hobgoblin
<dholbach> dpm, noch ein Espresso und ich guck mir lp:quickly-community-templates an :)
 * dpm hugs dholbach ;)
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> I leave my inbox nice and tidy every night, and then somehow a massive explosion happens over night, the email fairies have not been kind
<dholbach> dpm, lp:~dholbach/quickly-community-templates/packaging - lintian still complains about a number of things, but the packages should work
<dpm> dholbach, nice :)
<dpm> dholbach, do you want to submit an mp, so that we can set up a daily build, or do you still want to polish it first?
<dholbach> dpm, you can just pull from it if you like
<dholbach> dpm, I don't think we need to blacklist the unity lens template
<dholbach> dpm, I updated the version of the package to 0.1, so the existing package should just be upgraded safely
<dholbach> *should*
<dpm> dholbach, nice, thanks
<dholbach> do you need help with the daily build?
<dholbach> it should actually be quite simple if the packaging is included in the main branch
<dpm> I think I should be fine, I've set them up before, but if I need help, I'll give you a shout, thanks!
<dpm> dholbach, shall I also remove the debian folders for each individual template? Or are they still used
<dholbach> they should be safe to be removed
<dholbach> but let me check
<dpm> cool, thanks
<dpm> I'll wait with the merge until you've confirmed me they're safe to remove
<dholbach> dpm, are they in the branch?
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~/quickly-community-templates$ find . -type d -name debian
<dholbach> ./debian
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~/quickly-community-templates$
<dholbach> dpm, extended description are missing, debian/copyright might need to be updated and the specific depends of the packages might need updating too
<dpm> dholbach, ah, they are not, you're right. I thought the debian/ folder was there at least for the Qt templates. Ok, even easier.
<dpm> dholbach, I can add the extended description. Regarding the other two: what do I need to add there to debian/copyright? And for the depends, I should probably look at each package and add the dependencies on debian/control, right?
<dholbach> depends: yes
<dholbach> copyright: if everything is under GPL-3+ it should be easy enough
<dholbach> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/ is the spec for debian/copyright
<dpm> dholbach, yes, everything is GPL3, I'll double-check
<s-fox> Hello.
<dpm> dholbach, any suggestions for the debian package version to use on the daily recipe? Or shall I just use the default that LP suggests?
<dholbach> yeah, the default should be fine
<dpm> cool, thanks dholbach
<dpm> dholbach, ok, all set and waiting for the build ;) - https://code.launchpad.net/~quickly-templates-hackers/+recipe/quickly-community-templates-daily
<dholbach> yeehaw
<dpm> :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: slides looking good, shall have em all done by Friday saturday at the latest for review :)
<s-fox> Really random but does anyone here speak any german? :)
<czajkowski> s-fox: hi let me introduce you to dholbach
<czajkowski> :)
<s-fox> lol :)
<s-fox> I have a tiny question about a sentance, I am unsure if I need to add in "ein"
<czajkowski> s-fox: I think dpm also speaks some as well
<s-fox> My sentance is "Ich bin klein mude" but I am not sure if i need ein before klein.  My german is terrible haha
<daker> hey imbrandon
<cjohnston> bkerensa: go to bed :-P
<imbrandon> heya daker
<daker> there is a mistake in the code imbrandon
<imbrandon> which code ?
<daker> imbrandon, you made the button widget, right ?
<imbrandon> oh yea, sorry was on another subject :)
<imbrandon> yes
<daker> imbrandon, it's https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/<app_name>
<imbrandon> ?  the link is just an example for you to change to the real app link
<imbrandon> eg see the button actually links to juju
<imbrandon> unless i'm misunderstanding you
<daker> oh yes i see but how people will know that ?
<daker> https://apps.ubuntu.com/your_link_here < your_link_here means what?
<daker> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/<pkg_name> is more informative
<imbrandon> kk, i'll swap it here in a bit, dont think its that big of an issue if they are an app dev surely they can fugure out the url but wont hurt to clarify
<imbrandon> :)
<daker> ツ
<dholbach> s-fox, "ich bin ein bisschen müde" (if you want to say that you're a little tired)
<dholbach> "ein bisschen" is "a bit"
<dholbach> but dpm could have helped you as well :)
<dpm> ;)
<dholbach> dpm, shall we go through the queue once again?
<dpm> dholbach, sure, but I'd prefer doing it tomorrow, I'm a bit busy with the contest landing page right now
<dholbach> ok, I think I can do it with mhall119 too
<dpm> ok, cool
<s-fox> Oh, thanks dholbach . My german is awful!
<dholbach> don't worry - German is not necessarily the easiest language to learn ;-)
<s-fox> At least you understoond what I was trying to say, hehe
<dholbach> http://www.allmystery.de/i/t1OMN8I_german-articles-because-fuck-you-thats-w.jpg :)
<s-fox> Why? :)
<dholbach> Because ... you know
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski back :)
<dholbach> mhall119, let me know when you're around
<dholbach> dpm, ^ added a few more
<dholbach> dpm, should be good for this week I think
<mhall119> dholbach: I'm around
<dholbach> mhall119, ah cool
<dholbach> mhall119, shall we have another look through the queue?
<dholbach> mhall119, I just did and was wondering if it looked good to you or if anything should be added?
<mhall119> dholbach: the arb queue?
<dholbach> yep
<mhall119> dholbach: ok, what are we looking for/at?
<dholbach> low hanging fruit :)
<dholbach> if you think it looks OK and nothing's missing, I'm happy to send it out
<mhall119> dholbach: they look good to me
<dholbach> awesome
<jcastro> mhall119: I added a TV idea!
<mhall119> jcastro: yay!
<mhall119> I've got to go clean them up
<mhall119> "just use XBMC" isn't a use case :(
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> if that guy wants to use XBMC why doesn't he just use XBMC
<s-fox> Hey jcastro :)
<MrChrisDruif> Because the two have a lot of overlap I think jcastro (and he might think it's a shame split efforts again (similar to gnome-shell and unity if you ask me))
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: and yet it's still not a use case
<MrChrisDruif> It's not a use-case, that's true
<jcastro> mhall119: I added the one about being a plex client
<jcastro> I am totally in love with plex
<mhall119> jcastro: would you mind reddit-ing http://mhall119.com/2012/06/what-would-you-like-to-see-in-an-ubuntu-tv/?
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> if you mind upvoting by juju one on /r/linux
<jcastro> mhall119: done
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> jcastro: could you re-phrase your plex desires in the form of an implementation-neutral use case?
<jcastro> mhall119: I don't understand
<mhall119> it's too early to settle on implementations, we need to know what functionality and user experience you want, then if Plex is a good fit it can be used, and if it isn't it won't be
<jcastro> oh I see
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> ok, the last bullet on local/networked basically is that
<jcastro> I added a thing about state though, that's usecaseish
<MrChrisDruif> Where are those use-cases actually?
<daker> is anyone able to see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/UseCases ?
<czajkowski> daker: yup
<hobgoblin> yea
<daker> czajkowski, hobgoblin do you see it ?
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, saving state across devices would be nice
<s-fox> I see it
<hobgoblin> daker: yes
<mhall119> daker: you can't?
<daker> mhall119, now i can
<daker> it was giving 500 error
<AlanBell> looks like 1 in 4 requests fail
<AlanBell> maybe less
<daker> yes
<MrChrisDruif> Ah right, I've been getting email about that!
<czajkowski> dholbach: weird I cant share your blog posts via the G+ button keep getting invalid, anyone else had any issues sharing stories from your blog via G+ managed with mhall119 and jcastro so it's not my ac being blocked
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> maybe I'm using the wrong plugin or something?
<dholbach> which wp plugin do you all use for sharing stories?
<czajkowski> dholbach: tweet button worked ok
<s-fox> czajkowski,  do you use a plugin or write one yourself? /me wrote own into blog >:)
<czajkowski> s-fox: I use what ever one I found via wordpress and clicked install
<czajkowski> I like it simple
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, balloons, dpm, mhall119 hey, get started without me in the call, going to be a few mins late
<dpm> I need a few mins as well, will join in a minute
<s-fox> czajkowski,  dholbach blog g+ button works  for me
<dholbach> cool
<czajkowski> dholbach: http://twitpic.com/9w0jtv/full maybe tis just me then
<s-fox> i've seen that before
<s-fox> Think I resolved it by resigning back into gmail and then refreshing the page
<s-fox> or maybe it was cache..
<jcastro> someone fire up the G+
<czajkowski> no ide aI did mikes and jorges
<czajkowski> * did
<czajkowski> https://twitter.com/#!/ErgoBot  is rather useful.
<jcastro> should I start the hangout?
<jcastro> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/000/652/pushbutton.jpg
<jcastro> jono: ^^
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<jcastro> https://trello.com/board/classroom/4e94f7afaef5aa0000a5d2ea
<jcastro> jono ^
<jono> jcastro, cheers
<czajkowski> Bug Linking Part 2 -  http://blog.launchpad.net/general/bug-linking-part-2  <--- take note
<jcastro> <-- lunching
<daker> cjohnston, bug 1012718 :/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1012718 in loco-team-portal "Wasn't returned a username to register" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012718
<cjohnston> daker:  what about it? thats the issue where they don't check the box saying to give us their username afaik
<daker> cjohnston, yes :/ we should find a solution
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> I don't remember if he said docs exist
<cjohnston> technically by spec we are supposed to be able to handle not getting a username
<daker> mhall119, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIqyR_h2SXU&feature=relmfu
<jono> mhall119, nice interview :-)
<bkerensa> cjohnston: Do you have any experience with USB Monitors on Ubuntu?
<cjohnston> Nope..
<cjohnston> You have one?
<pleia2> bkerensa: been trying to get ahold of you! can you please look into why the dev news wasn't posted to fridge?
<bkerensa> pleia2: ahh my backscroll must have died on znc
<bkerensa> pleia2: probably and oversight on my part did you want me to post it now?
<pleia2> bkerensa: yes please, it should be the place we post it to it first since it's the actual source (not omg! ubuntu!)
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> my sleep levels have been epic horrible sorry about the oversight ;) cjohnston was just telling me to go to bed at 5am
<bkerensa> cjohnston: getting a AOC 16 Aspire
<bkerensa> getting/being given/s
<cjohnston> being given me one too ;-)
<cjohnston> I'm trying hard to get myself back to normal sleep now that I'm off the meds
<cjohnston> bkerensa: that would be most awesome with the Panda/Snowball/Beagle-xM that I have
<bkerensa> pleia2: boom awaiting review
<bkerensa> cjohnston: start writing about gadgets then hit up MaxBorges?
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> bkerensa: thanks, added the planet category and published :)
<bkerensa> cjohnston: http://maxborgesagency.com/wp-content/uploads/MBA-ClientSnapshots.pdf <--- I can have anything on that list I want and its updated weekly
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> btw they are based out of Florida :D
<cjohnston> must be nice
<bkerensa> cjohnston: not so much :P I need to hire an ghost writer
<cjohnston> lol
<bkerensa> everytime I finish one review... they ask me to review more x.x
<nhandler> Sounds like an awesome deal bkerensa . They have lots of interesting things on that list
<cjohnston> hggdh: did you add the meetings to the fridge calendar? pleia2 do you want me to remove the old ones that I find? (I see an Americas on the 21st)
<czajkowski> cjohnston: did you follow up on that bug
<cjohnston> czajkowski: no.. I assume that he was gone when I got home and didn't look
<czajkowski> cjohnston: ok
<pleia2> cjohnston: remove away, let me know if it gives you any trouble
<cjohnston> I believe I have full access.. ty
<pleia2> or right, yeah, let me know what to remove
<pleia2> great
<cjohnston> hrm.. it doesn't give an option to only remove future events.
<jono> mhall119, could you reddit http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/06/13/ubuntu-accomplishments-0-2-released/
<jono> the 0.2 release is out, woo!
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> jono: did all the LTP and Summit accomplishments land in 0.2?
<jono> mhall119, not in 0.2, we locked it down
<jono> but they will be in 0.2.1 in a few weeks
<jono> :-)
<nhandler> cjohnston: Let me take a look. Usually it prompts you after you hit delete (for repeating events)
<cjohnston> nhandler: it didnt for some reason.. i just set repeating to end today for Americas and it seemed to work
<cjohnston> doing that for EMEA now
<mhall119> upvote: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/v0c2i/second_release_of_ubuntu_accomplishments_system/
<nhandler> Looks like they are all gone now cjohnston
<balloons> free karma for you mhall119? NEVER!
<mhall119> I'll upvote yours next time
<mhall119> besides, the article is jono's, you don't want to disappoint your boss now do you?
<cjohnston> pleia2: thoughts on what to call them? Just "Ubuntu Membership Board Meeting"?
<czajkowski> RMB
<pleia2> cjohnston: yeah, I'd go with that
<cjohnston> 2200 Membership Board meeting sounds kinda sill
<pleia2> cjohnston: it's not "R" anymore
<pleia2> err czajkowski
<czajkowski> lol
<cjohnston> "RMB Meeting -R"
<pleia2> "non-R MB Meeting"
<nhandler> cjohnston: Yeah, don't include the time in the name.
<balloons> mhall119, I only tease :-)
<jono> balloons, can we have a call soon?
<jono> mhall119, also, lets brainstorm the app dev sessions
<marcoceppi> jono: are accomplishments supposed to sync between machines? I have two machines with the same U1 account, but not all my trophies got copied over (and what's weirder, it says I haven't achieved the Registered on Launchpad achievement yet)
<jono> marcoceppi, are you using the 0.2 release?
<marcoceppi> jono: yeah, just installed 0.2 on this machine
<jono> marcoceppi, in terms of syncing between machines, I have not really tested this much
<marcoceppi> but 0.1 is on the other machine at this point
<jono> marcoceppi, ahhh
<jono> 0.1 wont work at all with the new release
<jono> try installing 0.2 on the other machine
<jono> we changed the schema of the files in 0.2
<marcoceppi> ah gotchya, that's probably why it's not finding (or checking) for registered on LP, should I just delete all the accomplishments in the local folder and have it look again?
<mhall119> jono: when?
<jono> mhall119, in about 20mins?
<mhall119> ok
<jono> balloons, lets hang
 * balloons sings the 'that 70's show theme song'
<jono> lol
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/e8f0679dbb842e1f1b1c3b308777ec53e984e9d1?hl=en-US
<balloons> one sec
<balloons> br
<jono> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/e8f0679dbb842e1f1b1c3b308777ec53e984e9d1?hl=en-US
<jono> mhall119, yoohoo!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-14
<dholbach> good morning
<hobgoblin> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> how's Thursday looking
<dholbach> 13°C, chance of rain, might go up to 19°, so not very summery :)
<dholbach> but it could be a lot worse
<dholbach> as long as Saturday has great weather I don't care
<hobgoblin> lol
<dpm> good morning everyone
<hobgoblin> hi dpm
<dpm> hi hobgoblin :)
<hobgoblin> your forum is still not synced ...
<bkerensa> morning
<dpm> what is it blocking on?
<dpm> hi bkerensa
<hobgoblin> never mind - it's get there - and we've only been waiting since 2009 for vb4 :p
<hobgoblin> dpm: no idea - one see's it the other doesn't
<cjohnston> mornin
<czajkowski> dpm: who is actually meant to create a translation team ?
<dpm> hi czajkowski, the person interested in having the new language in Ubuntu - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/StartingTeam
<dpm> once they've created the LP team and submitted the support request, we then approve it and add them to the ubuntu-translators translation group in LP
<dpm> but I must admit that in recent times I haven't had much time to look at new requests
<czajkowski> there seems to be a lot of confusion with this one question and it's gone back and forth
<dpm> which question?
<czajkowski> just pm'd you it
<dpm> ok, reading
<czajkowski> cheers
<daker> hey dholbach
<daker> do you have a minute ?
<daker> dholbach, i have some problems https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/+recipe/slumber
<dholbach> daker, yep
<dholbach> daker, what's the problem?
<daker> dholbach, i don't know something wrong with the ppa
<dholbach> daker, "dpkg-genchanges: warning: the current version (0.2.4~bzr26+201206141127~oneiric1) is earlier than the previous one (0.2.4-1)"
<dholbach> you need a higher version
<dholbach> maybe just bump it in debian/changelog and try again
<jussi> http://is.gd/hroPxh :D
<daker> ah ok dholbach
<czajkowski> jcastro: mr. AU god
<czajkowski> jcastro: is there a way to create FAQ under a tag ?
<czajkowski> dholbach: that's an amazing tune!!!!
<dholbach> yeah, I've been looking into lots of tunes outside my usual hunting grounds recently
<dholbach> but the mixes never got good enough really
<dholbach> so you will all have to wait :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: we need a pintrist for music :)
 * dholbach is pondering taking out the turntables for the party on the WE
<czajkowski> dholbach: the bird one has been on repeat for the last 20 mins
<dholbach> soundcloud is great for following what kind of music other people like
<dholbach> http://soundcloud.com/dholbach/favorites
<dholbach> I haven't favourited many yet
<dholbach> but over time I'm sure I will :)
<czajkowski> oh it's like http://pinterest.com/  but for music
<dholbach> just better :-P
<czajkowski> it's music :)
<jono> dpm, this call is running over
<jono> shouldnt be long
<dpm> jono, ok, no worries, I can keep myself busy very well :)
<jono> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ed03aebdb1d8785728d40f2db502b10aecfd8d60?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<dpm> jono, the party is on already, do you want to join dholbach and I on the hangout we started?
<jono> dpm, ahhh cool
<jono> what link?
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/285cbc04aac365d56d0c9222a729558a6adcd906?authuser=0
<dpm> mhall119, you're not officially there, right?
<mhall119> dpm, I'll be home in about an hour
<mhall119> will you still be around?
<mhall119> dpm:
<jono> dpm, why was the tutorial schedule not completed yesterday
<jono> I asked for it to be documented and it seems to be a quarter complete
<jono> oops, that was for mhall119 ^
<mhall119> tutorial schedule?
<jono> mhall119, yesterday we put together the plan for sessions on Mon and Tues
<jono> I asked for them to be put on d.u.c
<jono> and they are instead on a wiki with only two or three sessions listed
<mhall119> I havent gotten confirmation from start yet
<jono> the only session that was not confirmed was Stuart Langridge
<jono> and we can put any confirmed sessions as TBC and without a name
<jono> mhall119, are you on a computer right now or a device?
<jono> if a device I will update the page
<mhall119> my phone, I should be home in 30 minutes
<czajkowski> cjohnston: your bug is going to be worked on :)
<cjohnston> sweet
<czajkowski> you're welcome :)
<cjohnston> thanks
<czajkowski> shout if you need any more help with stuff
 * czajkowski goes back to tackling bugs 
<czajkowski> toodles
<cjohnston> will do
<cjohnston> :-)
<jono> mhall119, its ok, we are taking care of it
<mhall119> jono: dpm: I'm back now if you want me to fill in the schedule table
<jono> mhall119, dpm is doing it
<mhall119> ok
<jono> ok, folks, we are launching an App Developer competition soon
<jono> go and add your app ideas to http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/
<jono> prefix each one with 'App Idea'
<dpm> \o/
<mhall119> jono: are those things you want someone else to do, or things you plan on doing yourself?
<jono> mhall119, just ideas that the community can share as inspiration
<mhall119> ok
<jono> so programmers can pick and choose something if they like
<jono> mhall119, this way people can upvote or downvote the ideas
<mhall119> why not use brainstorm.u.c for that?
<jono> mhall119, we tried, and you have to provide solutions or ideas
<jono> and it feels pretty cumbersome
<jono> reddit is much more lightweight
<snap-l> +1 for not using ideatorrent
<mhall119> nigelb: ping
<mhall119> or pleia2
<mhall119> someone who can edit the classroom calendar
<pleia2> mhall119: hey
<mhall119> pleia2: hey, can we get these sessions on the calendar: http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/workshops/?preview=true&preview_id=2513&preview_nonce=527e9cf5de
<mhall119> pretty please?
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/workshops/
<mhall119> that'll probably work better
<pleia2> the first link didn't work ;) I need instructor names too
<pleia2> s/names/IRC nicknames
<mhall119> pleia2: https://docs.google.com/document/d/16oBUPo1IWiXJJuv0Jjbfs3ODbYMJSMCnbVlU9sn8Fqs/edit has the names (waiting on some to confirm)
<mhall119> oh, nicks..I'd have to look themup
<pleia2> mhall119: can you put nicknames in? I don't have a lot of time for this today so hunting down IRC nicks is a bit of a problem
<pleia2> thank you :)
<pleia2> mhall119: also, if you could send me a quick blurb for ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com that'd be great :)
<mhall119> pleia2: adding nickname now
<nhandler> pleia2: Want some help?
<pleia2> nhandler: if you could handle it, I'd be grateful :)
 * pleia2 at work, busy day
<nhandler> pleia2: I can handle the calendar. Blog post will have to wait a little (unless someone else mhall119 or someone creates it for me to post)
<pleia2> great
<mhall119> pleia2: nicks added
<mhall119> pleia2: you just need someone saying what the event it and when?
<pleia2> mhall119: yeah, you're advertising the event to folks who follow the blog
<mhall119> dpm: ^^ do we have a blurb already we can use for that?
<dpm> mhall119, perhaps the one on the showdown-draft page? But we should wait to publish it until the page is live in a few mins
<mhall119> ok
<nhandler> mhall119: Do you want to be listed as a helper for these sessions?
<mhall119> dpm: can we just use the bit at the top of http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/workshops/?
<dpm> mhall119, ah, for the sessions, sure
<dholbach> ok, got to run
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<nhandler> mhall119: Should you be listed as a helper for all of these? And should they all be moderated?
<pleia2> (it should be an "event" so they're moderated by default, but we can unmoderate if you want)
<mhall119> nhandler: yes and yes
<nhandler> pleia2: Yep, that is what I was doing. And thanks mhall119
<nhandler> mhall119, pleia2: I think the calendar should be set (minus the few ?s that mhall119 had in the doc). Feel free to review
<pleia2> thanks!
<nhandler> No problem
<mhall119> thanks nhandler and pleia2
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/v22f0/announcing_the_ubuntu_app_showdown_contest/ upvote please
<balloons> first to upvote!
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> that's a cool review team you assembled
<bkerensa> jono: have you had any reports of twistd breaking after removing accomplishments?
<jono> bkerensa, what do you mean?
<bkerensa> jono: I removed accomplishments and now twistd is crashing everytime I login.
<jono> bkerensa, log in where?
<bkerensa> to Ubuntu ;)
<jono> bkerensa, to your desktop?
<jono> twisted is not used to login to the desktop
<jono> bkerensa, why do you think twisted is at fault?
<bkerensa> jono: no its not but it is used by accomplishments? and broke right after removing it
<jono> bkerensa, that is pretty circumstantial evidence :-)
<jono> bkerensa, are your running 12.10?
<bkerensa> jono: on a different laptop but the twistd issue is happening on the 12.04 laptop I ran accomplishments on
 * bkerensa is gonna check one thing
<jono> bkerensa, not sure
<bkerensa> jono: I see the -daemon didnt remove
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> bkerensa, didnt remove what?
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ping
<jono> brb
<bkerensa> jono: I failed to successfully remove accomplishments-daemon as such it was causing twistd issues
<balloons> florida is so odd at times.. it's been thundering, lightening and wind blowing and dark for about an hour. NO moisture has fallen in that time
<balloons> it's the best.. thunderstorm, without getting wet!
<pleia2> it's raining, it's just too humid to notice :)
<jono> bkerensa, did you kill twistd?
<bkerensa> jono: no just fixed
<balloons> pleia2, +1
<AlanBell> cjohnston: o/
<cjohnston> AlanBell: how do you do a search in etherpad again?
<AlanBell> that is broken :(
<cjohnston> How did you do whatever it was that you did
<AlanBell> to get all the data?
<cjohnston> yes
<pleia2> jono: cnd told me to talk to you, he's changing a bunch of old UWN issues to remove stuff
<pleia2> I put a lot of work into the news team, if the integrity of the team is just going to be removed like this... I'm not impressed
<jono> pleia2, see msg
<pleia2> thanks jono :)
<jono> pleia2, :-)
<mhall119> I hate glade
<mhall119> >:(
<mhall119> brought my brand new laptop to it's knees trying to add an icon view
<mhall119> load or 19.99, swapping like mad, totally unresponsive
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-15
<bkerensa> =/
<nigelb> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> nigelb: pleia2 and nhandler took care of me, thanks
<nhandler> Someone should probably still look over it
<nigelb> mhall119: ah cool
<nigelb> what was wup? something classroom?
<nhandler> nigelb: Yeah, Ubuntu App Developer Showdown workshops
<nigelb> aha
<nigelb> wow, pycon au has juju's engineering manager keynoting? that's cool!
<dpm> hi all
<hobgoblin> morning
<jono> dpm, see your email :-)
<jono> and bed for me now
<dpm> jono, I started writing a reply a few mins ago
<dpm> shit
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> oh well
 * dpm rushes to finish the reply
<dpm> I'm sure he'll still read it
 * jussi smacks dpm's hand... think of the children... ;)
<jussi> (and think of me, you making my hilights go off :P )
<dholbach> dpm, he might just collapse on the bed and pass out
<dholbach> but maybe he still read it :)
<dpm> :)
<jussi> dholbach: bah, Jono is made of METAL, he doesn't need sleep! :D
<dholbach> jussi, just some oil, right?
<jussi> dholbach: yeah, about that :D
<czajkowski> morning
<hobgoblin> morning czajkowski
<popey> mhall119: how do i join that trello board if I want to add things?
<popey> mhall119: my trello ID is "alanpope"
<jussi> jcastro: ping
<jussi> jcastro: this page is really, really unreadable: https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/about.html - hurts my head tbh
<czajkowski> that is a wall of text alright
<jussi> I dont know if its generated from elsewhere, but its pretty horrible, especially for an "about" page.
<czajkowski> Last Generated on Jun 15, 2012. Created using Sphinx 0.6.4.
<jussi> so anyone got a link to a nice, official page that I can pass to someone interested in Juju?
<jussi> ahh, this page looks much better: https://juju.ubuntu.com/
<mhall119> popey: I thought there was a link to join
<popey> mhall119: not that i  could find
<cjohnston> I thought you had to be added
<mhall119> popey: how about on here: https://trello.com/ubuntu
<popey> what are you expecting me to see?
<popey> (I use trello for something else, and have to add people)
<popey> ok, i see lots of boards at that link
<popey> and two of them have no green dot and no numbers next to them
<popey> community team and upstream app developers
<mhall119> popey: that's the "ubuntu" organization on trello, if you are a member of that you should be able to edit the upstream apps board, I was hoping there was a way to join that
<jcastro> just add him to the organization
<jcastro> ok, added
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, but I was hoping there was a way for people to join, or at least request to join, without having to email me
<jcastro> hmm, not sure
<popey> dont think so
<popey> yeah, that worked, thanks chaps!
<popey> you know I'm just going to add a giant list of apps ☺
<mhall119> popey: great, you read about the email template and how to follow through with the contact too right :)
<popey> heh
<popey> uhm
<mhall119> dpm: so it seems we'll need people to email us to get on the trello board
<dpm> mhall119, iirc there is a setting on each board to allow members to join in themselves once they're part of an organization
<dpm> let me check
<mhall119> dpm: there is, but no way for them to join the organization themselves, IIRC
<dpm> right, yeah
<mhall119> dpm: I've added an extra step for people to email me
<mhall119> and I'll just add them
<dpm> mhall119, ok, cool, sounds sensible, yes
<jcastro> grrr
<jcastro> I lost this branch already
<jcastro> dholbach: what's the url to the code that generates the sponsorship queue?
<jcastro> dholbach: nm, it's at the bottom of the page, hahah!
<dholbach> :)
<jono> dholbach, balloons, jcastro, mhall119, dpm all set?
<jcastro> yup
<mhall119> yes
<dholbach> yep
<balloons> yee-haw!
<jono> dholbach, balloons, jcastro, mhall119, dpm https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/e179fba5019fd0f2352f28767d9f3a4ebe6788ab?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<dpm> jonining in...
<twobottux> aucommunity: How should I suggest a developer switch to an application indicator? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/65430/how-should-i-suggest-a-developer-switch-to-an-application-indicator>
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great WE everyone
<jono> vote up please: http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/v3ncm/although_recommended_quickly_is_no_longer/
<marcoceppi> jono: if i'm writing an app for the showdown, should I open a topic for it on the subreddit?
<jono> marcoceppi, totally - give it a prefix of 'App Submission'
<jono> e.g. 'App Submission: AwesomeApp'
<marcoceppi> cool
<popey> jono: "It should only depend on libraries that are available in the Ubuntu 12.04 Ubuntu archives." ☹
<popey> i wanted to make something that requires a python lib we don't have, so I was gonna bundle it in
<jono> popey, sucks to be you :-)
<popey> haha
<popey> i dunno, with jcastro's team deliberately screwing up my juju charm to favour their own dudes winning.. and now this..
<popey> time to boycott the community
<popey> :p
<jono> popey, seems about time to :-)
<jono> usually happens about once a year
<popey> twice
<popey> i just dont tell you about the other one
<jono> popey, note how it says "depends" you can include bundled libs :-)
<jono> hah
<popey> excellent
 * popey unboycotts
<jcastro> popey: hey man, TESTING.
<jcastro> :)
<popey> yeah yeah
<jcastro> jono: try not to ruin popey's entry, he might like get your mailing list deleted or something
<snap-l>  │ lotia
<snap-l> http://inversephase.bandcamp.com/album/pretty-eight-machine
<jono> jcastro, ahhh that old chestnut
<jono> keep on rolling it out jcastro ;-)
<jcastro> I am like meat and potatoes
<jcastro> same thing, every day
<jono> hah
<jcastro> you know
<popey> haha
<jcastro> if it didn't suck so bad
<jcastro> this would have been an awesome use of brainstorm
<jcastro> for app ideas, etc.
<snap-l> jcastro: That's what reddit is for
<popey> "Make angry birds"
<popey> +
<popey> +
<popey> +
<popey> etc
<snap-l> It's like Brainstorm done right
<jcastro> can we put the ideas in the subreddit?
<jcastro> or is that for app submissions?
<jcastro> "Better joke generator for Jorge" would be a 5 star app, clearly.
<popey> "Mailing list deletion tool for popey"
<balloons> popey, unroll.me?
<jono> if anyone is interested: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Specs/Mobile
<bkerensa> jono: maybe tomorrow at our Bug Jam/ Debian BSP I can get some more people to test accomplishments
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> jcastro: were using the build juju-charm again tomorrow to roll out package building instances :D
<jcastro> nice!
<jcastro> the sbuild one?
<jcastro> hey something I could use, is a step by step on how to use it in that instance
<bkerensa> jcastro: yeah the sbuild... kees is going to deploy some instances for those of us doing packaging for stuff that needs work in 12.10 and also some Debian work ;) lots of commits coming tomorrow
<jcastro> yeahw
<jcastro> we're just the missing the "here's how you an ubuntu developer could use this"
<jcastro> so people applying for hp cloud accounts know how to use it
<bkerensa> jcastro: I don't know how useful it would be for a Ubuntu Developer.... It seems to work great for BSP/Jams but plenty of developers have chroot
<bkerensa> this works good in scenarios when we are roping non-Ubuntu and Debian devs in who want a crack course on packaging or wanna do work but dont have chroot setup
<jcastro> plenty of people have older computers though
<jcastro> App idea: Application that replaces "Daniel Holbach" images and text with "deadmau5"
<mhall119> jcastro: I'd upvote it
<bkerensa> :D
<jussi> jcastro: did you see my complaint earlier?
<jcastro> no
<jussi> [14:13:44] <jussi> jcastro: this page is really, really unreadable: https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/about.html - hurts my head tbh
<jussi> [14:14:18] <jussi> I dont know if its generated from elsewhere, but its pretty horrible, especially for an "about" page.
<jcastro> holy lol
<jcastro> ok I can fix that
<jussi> :)
<mhall119> jono: would you reddit http://mhall119.com/2012/06/why-you-should-download-for-ubuntu/ please
<jono> mhall119, one sec
<jono> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/v426j/why_you_should_download_for_ubuntu_michael_halls/
<jono> mhall119,  did you see we hit /. ?
<jono> :-)
<balloons> do people even know you can use quickly to do non-gtk apps?
<jcastro> hey bkerensa
<jcastro> are the subway guys going to oscon?
<bkerensa> jcastro: idk
<bkerensa> let me check
<jcastro> yeah I'd love to know
<jono> mhall119, are we good to go for the Monday sessions?
<mhall119> jono: yes, and Tuesday, but Monday of next week we need someone to do the multimedia session
<mhall119> jono: which hit slashdot, the contest?
<jono> mhall119,  ok cool
<jono> yep, the contest
<jono> mhall119, so we have both python sessions covered?
<mhall119> nice
<mhall119> jono: if I don't hear from Stuart I'll run them both
<jono> mhall119, ok
<bkerensa> jono: I shot you a e-mail about OSCON was just wondering if it got to ya?
<jono> bkerensa, it did, I haven't responded yet
<bkerensa> jcastro: petersed says he hopes to drop by OSCON
<mhall119> he's traveling until this weekend, from what I've been told, so I don't know if he'll do it or not
<jono> been hectic
<jono> bkerensa, will respond soon
<bkerensa> jono: understandable just wanted to make sure it didnt hit spam... no worries at all :)
<jono> thanks bkerensa
<bkerensa> jcastro: I would really encourage you to hit up PuppetLabs party while at OSCON.... You could push Juju ;)
<bkerensa> they also have good beer
<balloons> is anyone running quantal right now that cares to verify an exotic bug for me?
<cjohnston> balloons: whatcha got
<balloons> cjohnston, hah.. this craziness: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libio-socket-ssl-perl/+bug/1013883
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1013883 in libio-socket-ssl-perl "www::mechanize doesn't connect to some XHTML 1.1 sites using ssl" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> I want to see if I'm the only one, or if you could reproduce
<balloons> are you on quantal?
<balloons> if so, sudo apt-get install libio-socket-ssl-perl libwww-mechanize-perl and then run the attached perl script
<balloons> look at it first of course (can't trust this balloons guy)! it's real simple, tries to connect to a mobile site
<balloons> that will fail to connect and after a wait, it will timeout
<balloons> if it connects for you and works, then I'm crazy and my box hates me
<MrChrisDruif> balloons; what script?
<balloons> MrChrisDruif, it's attached to the bug report.. here; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libio-socket-ssl-perl/+bug/1013883/+attachment/3191426/+files/wwwtest.pl
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1013883 in libio-socket-ssl-perl "www::mechanize doesn't connect to some XHTML 1.1 sites using ssl" [Undecided,New]
<cjohnston> bug 1013883
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1013883 in libio-socket-ssl-perl "www::mechanize doesn't connect to some XHTML 1.1 sites using ssl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013883
<MrChrisDruif> So a wget should get it?
<cjohnston> stupid bot
<balloons> heh, the bot really spammed text in there
<balloons> MrChrisDruif, cjohnston yes. That script uses www::mechanize module in perl (which depends on io::socket::ssl) to issue a connection to an xhtml 1.1 mobile site
<balloons> under precise using the older version of the libio-socket-ssl-per the script works and exits properly (showing you a dump of the html source)
<balloons> under quantal it never connects and simply times out
<balloons> for me at least
<cjohnston> bug 1013883
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1013883 in libio-socket-ssl-perl "www::mechanize doesn't connect to some XHTML 1.1 sites using ssl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013883
<cjohnston> it must have it cached
<cjohnston> balloons: refresh
<balloons> cjohnston, :-)
<MrChrisDruif> I guess that "perl wwwtest.pl" should do it?
<MrChrisDruif> "Error GETing https://online.americanexpress.com/myca/mobl/us/login.do: Can't connect to online.americanexpress.com:443 at wwwtest.pl line 9"
<MrChrisDruif> So I guess that confirms it?
<balloons> MrChrisDruif, yep, that's the issue
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, marked as affected balloons
<balloons> if you do the same thing on a precise install, it works and prints the americanexpress.com mobile html site
<balloons> thanks for helping guys.. I was gunshy about reporting..
<balloons> normally it's just me finding such craziness
<MrChrisDruif> You've found an actual flaw, it's okay to report those ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Did anyone else bytheway have any issues with ubuntu taking forever to boot after an update of network-manager, also in quantal?
<cjohnston> no
<MrChrisDruif> It was with the update around 23-05-2012
<MrChrisDruif> 23rd or 24th
<cjohnston> balloons: seen my bug? bug #1013171
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1013171 in shadow "Many package hooks not ported to python3" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013171
<balloons> nice.. when did you upgrade?
<balloons> last night/
<balloons> tell me you didn't
<cjohnston> on computer was a dist-upgrade that triggered it, the other I have been trying for a couple of days on a dummy partition.. till i figured all that out
<cjohnston> there isnt anything saying dont         upgrade
<cjohnston> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/quantal_probs.html is a horrible representation right now
<balloons> literally you did last night?
<balloons> wow
<balloons> worst timing all cycle
<cjohnston> i did it yesterday afternoon
<balloons> they landed all sorts of python 3 craziness yesterday
<cjohnston> i know
<balloons> lolololol
 * balloons falls out of chair
<cjohnston> well.. apport landed 2 days ago and started the problem
<cjohnston> this was a massive fail
<cjohnston> this stuff should have all landed together
<balloons> yes.. it's been all week
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> anyways.. glad your on quantal
<balloons> and glad your filing this stuff
<balloons> that's a really nice bug you got though..
 * balloons is jealous
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I only have one machine on quantal because of this :-(
 * cjohnston is going to find dinner
<cjohnston> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-16
<MrChrisDruif> AlanBell; CONGRATULATIONS!
<mhall119> what'd he win?
<mhall119> w 66
<IdleOne> q 43
<IdleOne> BINGO!
<mhall119> \o/
<IdleOne> who was it that runs a minecraft server for his kids ?
<IdleOne> I need a safe place for my little girl to play and chat
<mhall119> IdleOne: popey does I think
<IdleOne> mhall119: Thanks I'll PM and ask for details
<jussi> regh
<jussi> what happened to the "report a problem" that used to be in many help menus... ?
<hobgoblin> of what?
<hobgoblin> oic
<hobgoblin> it's because people started reporting bugs - so they got rid of it ...
<hobgoblin> I have no idea really
<jussi> hobgoblin: you know, used to be many places you could report a bug from the help menu. In this case, its missing from SW center. do they honestly expect someone to go to the cli and type ubuntu-bug ....
<jussi> mind, Im not seeing it in many places now, wonder what happened
<jussi> and I also wonder what the correct way to report a bug now it
<hobgoblin> ubuntu-bug app
<jussi> seriously?
<hobgoblin> think so yep
<jussi> :/
<jussi> ahh, dolphin still has it
<hobgoblin> I've not seen the report a problem for a long long time if I think about it
<jussi>  and seemingly all my kde apps
<jussi> Well then, that, in my opinion, is just crap. Let me think about how we go about rectifying this.
<jussi> (ideas welcome)
<hobgoblin> report it against ubuntu?
<jussi> hrm, perhaps against apport. but still, no, not quite right.
<hobgoblin> bit I don't see it in any of the menus in xubuntu either
<jussi> seems to be a KDE thing then
<hobgoblin> jussi: I don't know if I'd bother tbh - it'd get marked as wishlist or won't fix
<jussi> first, Id like it actually clarified from someone what the correct bug reporting route is
<hobgoblin> no - it's not a kde thing - I'm sure I used to see it
<jussi> hang on, let me see some of the other gnome apps Ive here
<hobgoblin> k
<jussi> nope, not in anythign
<jussi> but in all of the apps from kde it seems, kopete, dolphin, amarok
<hobgoblin> jussi: mmmm - no you are making me doubt my memory - not hard ;)
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> anyway, Im not sure the route to go here, but it does seem a glaring defficiency to me
<hobgoblin> pretty sure you wwould ubuntu-bug <thing>
<hobgoblin> jussi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=report-a-problem.png
<jussi> hobgoblin: well then...
<jussi> not such a horrible memory
<hobgoblin> woot
<hobgoblin> no idea when it went though :(
<jussi> well that was uploaded in march...
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs?action=recall&rev=33
<hobgoblin> that revision has the menu item in it - that's 2007
<hobgoblin> jussi: found when it went :) "we no longer have the menu item Help > Report a problem in stable releases, moving it lower down" 2010-08-03
<jussi> oh blah
<jussi> I cant read
<jussi> silly.
<jussi> I wonder why the decision was taken
<hobgoblin> no idea
<jussi> this coffee is really bad, but its morning and I need it...
<hobgoblin> before unity so I doubt it was that - might have been gnome even
<jussi> :(
<hobgoblin> jussi: I'm blaming you for the cold tea ... :p
<jussi> so i really have to go to the cli to report a bug? :(
<hobgoblin> yep
<jussi> sigh
<hobgoblin> and when you get the pretty box with something that says more detail - say more detail and page down - if there's a duplicate it mentions it :)
<hobgoblin> mmm no it won't
<hobgoblin> it does if there's a crash and apport starts it off
<jussi> oh come on DNA, where is my 100mbit internet... this 10 mbit is too slow :P
<jussi> hobgoblin: bug 1013982
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1013982 in software-center "Free items in the SW center are marked buy. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013982
<hobgoblin> jussi: that's not to do with Report this problem :p
<hobgoblin> I think I've seen that somewhere already too ...
<jussi> hobgoblin: yed, but its the bug I was trying to report :P
<hobgoblin> oic lol
<jussi> (feel free to triage it)
<hobgoblin> I don't do bugs jussi - no idea how to :)
<jussi> :D
<popey> morning
<hobgoblin> morning popey
 * hobgoblin is happy to be on the south coast popey - we have some sun today :)
<hobgoblin> jussi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/968974
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 968974 in software-center "Some free applications looks like paid applications with price 0.00 and with buy button" [High,Confirmed]
<popey> hobgoblin: whereabouts are you?
<hobgoblin> new forest -  halfway between southampton and bournemouth
<jussi> argh, am I blind?  where is the LP duplicate button? :/
<popey> oh, my sister lives out that way
<popey> jussi: top right
<jussi> thanks popey
<hobgoblin> jussi: see if you'd spoken about the actual bug and not the where' Report a problem gone - I'd have saved you all that hassle :D
<popey> done ☺
<jussi> hobgoblin: yea, but the report a problem gone is still a problem
<hobgoblin> lol
<hobgoblin> ask popey - he might know :)
<hobgoblin> popey: it's not a bad part of the country to be in
<popey> yeah
<popey> i grew up near there, Totton
<hobgoblin> :) that's a place - I suspect it was better then than now
<popey> yes, it was
<hobgoblin> I'm in Lymington
<popey> oh nice
<popey> my nan still lives down there, we left in 1979
<hobgoblin> I wish I was loaded enough to have moved here from outside - unfortunately not
<hobgoblin> my grandad was the Milford on sea blacksmith - we're quite local :)
<popey> heh
<popey> milford is nice too, nice walks along the beach after xmas dinner ☺
<popey> s/beach/coast/ ☺
<hobgoblin> yep
<bkerensa> good night!
<jcastro> mhall119: around?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-17
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> jcastro: I am now though
<cjohnston> heh
<twobottux> aucommunity: How to spread ubuntu to more users <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152055/how-to-spread-ubuntu-to-more-users>
<twobottux> aucommunity: How to spread ubuntu to more users [closed] <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152055/how-to-spread-ubuntu-to-more-users>
<ajmitch> jono: congratulations :)
<jono> thanks ajmitch!
<IdleOne> ajmitch: what did he do?
<czajkowski> IdleOne: check out jono blog :)
<IdleOne> will do.
<IdleOne> Hot Damn! Congrats Jono :-)
<jono> thanks!
<imbrandon> cjohnston: when you get time , it'd be nice if you went back and fixed that code and commits so they were properly attributed on LP
<imbrandon> mhall119: i'm adding a new series for a sphinx theme to the community-webthemes too fyi
<mhall119> imbrandon: nice! thanks
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> mhall119: it will need some tweeks etc, but its "ready for production" as we're using it on http://juju.ubuntu.com/docs and i just proposed a merge to use it for pkgme too :)
<mhall119> imbrandon: sphinx and RTD are both great platforms, so having an Ubuntu theme for this will be quite usefl
<imbrandon> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-10
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Morning
<dholbach> popey, did you have a good time in your days off? :)
<popey> yes thanks
<bkerensa> popey: nice boat
<bkerensa> :)
<popey> ☻
<jcastro> bkerensa: there are 2 new answers to that VPN server question
<jcastro> tell me which one works for you
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro:  ping?
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro:  there's 3 new answers, one's a dupe of the already existent answer and the other is basically a dupe of my answer...
<TheLordOfTime> (on the question you referenced)
<jcastro> hi
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro:  to correct your statement, there's 3 new answers including mine
<TheLordOfTime> they're basically dupes of what's already there afaict
<TheLordOfTime> just, you know, for clarity on the "2 new answers" thing :P
 * TheLordOfTime goes back to lurking
<dholbach> all rightie - time to walk back home :)
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<bkerensa> jcastro: link?
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/119534/easiest-way-to-setup-ubuntu-as-a-vpn-server
<jcastro> bkerensa: hey
<jcastro> just found out
<jcastro> jono's doing all the booth coordination wrt. merch
<jcastro> but he's gone until thursday, you'll want to catch him first thing
<bkerensa> jcastro: what do you mean?
<bkerensa> Why do I need to catch him? I'm confused
<bkerensa> We have been doing calls about it... So unless something changed I think he knows what I need/hope for
<bkerensa> I think at most I need to e-mail the shirt sizes to him this afternoon
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> as long as you're already talking to him
<bkerensa> jcastro: oh yeah we got four passes for community... I'm going to run the gig but he said he will also ask Canonical people to help fill gaps
<bkerensa> we should have all the normal conf kit stuff + the big booth backdrop and other marketing stuff
<bkerensa> jcastro: he said he was having juju stuff sent in
<bkerensa> pleia2: if you can make it we will be having a doc team meeting at 3pm
<pleia2> bkerensa: yep, it's on my calendar, thanks :)
<daker> mhall119: did you saw my PM ?
<mhall119> daker: from a couple days ago?
<bkerensa> jcastro: you proposing a Juju BOF?
<jcastro> maybe
<jcastro> I have a charm school already, I might make it a normal server bof of somekind
<bkerensa> jcastro: for the merch stuff is Jono still checking e-mail while he is away?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-11
<dholbach_> good morning
<popey> Morning
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dpm> ok, it seems now my internet connection is more stable
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hola muchacho
<dholbach> dpm, time for a quick hangout?
<dpm> dholbach, sure
<dholbach> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/8099f77bf11f3492130529e69b7b886314576a27?hl=de
<dpm> dholbach, just a sec, nearly there...
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
<jcastro> marcoceppi: 29 leaves this month
<jcastro> marcoceppi: go
<marcoceppi> jcastro: 30 :)
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> seriously
<marcoceppi> not even kidding
<marcoceppi> jcastro: http://imgur.com/2QDrtXk :P
<jcastro> I hate you
<jcastro> marcoceppi: maintenance window is in  ~45?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yes
<jcastro> I am salivating
<popey> \o/
 * popey prepares the screenshot button
<jcastro> even popey stayed up late
<marcoceppi> so much preasureee
<jcastro> marcoceppi: HERE WE GO!
<marcoceppi> jcastro: and, start!
<popey> hmm, logo is busted?
<popey> oh, works now
<popey> that looks awesome
<popey> http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/t/jolly-june-screenshot-thread/13/23  :D
<marcoceppi> popey: yeah, some things are in cache, hard refresh should fix it
<popey> nice one marcoceppi
<jcastro> chrome's caching is really persistant
<jcastro> I had to remove it via the settings in order to clear it
<marcoceppi> Alright, all features tested. Now it's time for taco tuesday!
<jcastro> LOOKING GOOD SIR
<jcastro> marcoceppi: AU oneboxing working for you?
<jcastro> not for me
<marcoceppi> jcastro: it should
<jcastro> I tried AU and iloveubuntu.net
<marcoceppi> iloveubuntu.net isn't added it
<marcoceppi> yet*
<jcastro> not sure what software they used, so I asked them
<marcoceppi> You never resubmitted your pull request
<jcastro> oh so the domain whitelist isn't there?
<marcoceppi> only omgubuntu is
<jcastro> pwned
<marcoceppi> jcastro: all your fault
<jcastro> ok I will follow your new directions post-dinner
<marcoceppi> jcastro: cool, I'll look in to onebox issue
<marcoceppi> jcastro: it works on my local setup
<jcastro> oh kill me
<jcastro> the iloveubuntu guy uses drupal
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yeah, you're not going to get easy oneboxing from that anytime soon
<jcastro> webupd8 is blogger
<marcoceppi> If I have spare time I'll try to add rudimentary drupal support to oneboxing for upstream
<marcoceppi> jcastro: not sure about that, *might* work
<jcastro> hmmm
<jcastro> hey, is au in the domain whitelist?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: the code works fine on my dev vagrant
<marcoceppi> so I'm not sure what's up
<jcastro> huh
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-12
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning everyone
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<jcastro> I can't seem to join the G+ call
<bkerensa> top of the morning
<bkerensa> starbucks in the ubuntu mug even ;)
<dholbach> all rightie
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day!
<hggdh> cprofitt: ping
<cprofitt> hey hggdh
<jcastro> pleia2: are you OSCONing?
<pleia2> jcastro: nope
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-13
<jcastro> popey: you'll need an API key for that wp plugin
<jcastro> marcoceppi can generate you one when you need it
<jono> hey all
<jono> mhall119, around?
<jcastro> jono: new saucy hotness: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=J8kmIiG8R-k
<jono> jcastro, yeah, updating now :-)
<jono> nice vid jcastro :-)
<jcastro> finally I get a chance to show something
<jcastro> it doesn't work on mhall's nexus 7 AND you're on holiday
<jcastro> there are flipped images too with ubuntu native and android on top
<jcastro> I have not tried those yet though
<jcastro> just doing the default phablet flash
<jono> yup
<mhall119> jono: hey, I'm around now
<jono> hey mhall119
<jono> wanted to check in on the cookbook script work
<jono> where do things stand now?
<mhall119> jono:
<mhall119> sorry, router started dropping packets :(
<jono> mhall119, np
<mhall119> jono: I have it stepping through questions and allowing the user to keep or ignore them
<mhall119> and it will save the results out to an html file and a json file
<jono> mhall119, awesome
<mhall119> when you run it again, it uses the json file to know what was saved and ignored in previous runs
<mhall119> only big feature left to add is the ability to tag questions with a section, and spit out separate html for each section
<mhall119> jono: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntudeveloperportal/askubuntu-scripts if you want to give it a try yourself, or I can give you a demo of it tomorrow
<jono> mhall119, demo tomorrow would be great
<jono> when do you think we can start deploying content to d.u.c?
<jono> can we do it this week and kick off getting the questions refined in the app dev community?
<mhall119> jono: we'll definitely need to kick off the question cleanup to get quality stuff, but we should be able to get an initial list tomorrow
<mhall119> shouldn't take me long to add the section tagging
<jono> mhall119, perfect
<jono> if we can get this announce this week, I think we will start getting some solid docs on the site
<jono> lets sync up tomorrow to discuss in our app dev call
<mhall119> ok
<jono> nice work!
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dholbach> qué tal?
<dpm> bien, bien ;)
<popey> marcoceppi: can I get an API key to test the wordpress <-> Discourse thing?
<dpm> balloons, can you put this one on reddit? ;)  http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/06/help-making-the-ubuntu-touch-core-apps-rock-solid/
<jcastro> in daniel-friendly news
<jcastro> I am digging this new Daft Punk record
<popey> which one?
<popey> get lucky?
<nigelb> jcastro: random access memories?
<nigelb> wait, record, that can't be anything new :)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> by record I mean "album"
<jcastro> popey: yeah that's one of the tracks
<jcastro> <3 spotify
<popey> Yes, Spotify ♥
<nigelb> jcastro: I'm digging that one too :)
<marcoceppi> popey: check PM
<dpm> balloons, around?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, around?
<jono> jcastro, hey man
<jono> so I had an idea while laid awake asleep last night in bed
<jono> I think we should have a charm that spins up a great looking default website for an Ubuntu Touch app
<jcastro> I know right, Bostaph in slayer is keeping me up too
<jono> juju deploy ubuntuappsite
<jono> bam
<jcastro> oh.
<jono> lol
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> we talked about this
<jcastro> this was mhall's idea
<jono> ahhh great minds :-)
<jcastro> the one we told you about at the sprint
<jcastro> you write your app
<jcastro> and juju deploys your infra
<jono> I didnt hear about this
<jono> but cool
<jcastro> I will fwd you something via mail wrt. that.
<jcastro> because you know what
<jono> jcastro, I want to discuss this in our app dev call in 15
<jono> can you join?
<jcastro> android just announced this
<jcastro> and I was sad
<jono> announced what?
<jcastro> they put google cloud engine support in their phone IDE thing
<jcastro> sec, let me get you a link
<jono> ahhh
<jono> well we can do a better job
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/06/google-offers-one-click-deployment-of-android-app-infrastructure/
<jcastro> it's a freaking brilliant idea
<jcastro> also Mark commented with something like "Victor's done some backend stuff"
<jono> jcastro, ahhh this is different
<jcastro> so if you wanna snag him
<jcastro> oh
<jono> I am talking about a website
<jono> I saw the slatekit site
<jcastro> it's the same thing, it's infrastructure, yours is just a descoped realistic target.
<jono> and I was thinking an app dev should be able to just spin up a site right away
<jcastro> right
<jono> "descoped realistic target"
<jono> wow
<jono> have you been reading project management books?
<jono> lol
<jcastro> hah no
<popey> ☻
<jcastro> I have been hanging out with antonio too much
<jono> I think we might need an "elastic vertical solution that can scale-out in an agile environment"
<jono> lol
 * popey pukes
<jcastro> what I really want, the dream is, you build an ubuntu touch app
 * jono bows
<jcastro> and you get the whole 9 yars infrastructure
<jono> jcastro, right
<jcastro> you get a site, your app stuff, etc.
<jono> so can you join the call and lets spin up something basic for this in the next few weeks
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> we have the charms, easy
<jono> awesome
<jcastro> it's just connecting
<jcastro> the hard work is done, it's that last 10% that is hard
<jcastro> but you know that from your project management books, heh
<jono> indeed
<jono> lol
<jcastro> I just need the hangout link when the time comes
<balloons> jcastro, your still having online charm schools right? when is the next one?
<jcastro> tomorrow!
<jcastro> balloons: 12pm your time, #juju
<jcastro> and ubuntuonair
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
<jcastro> jono: next time you flash can you confirm/deny this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1189019
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1189019 in Phablet Tools "[camera-app] Remember flash settings " [Undecided,New]
<jono> jcastro, will do
<jono> plan on flashing later
<popey> that failed then jcastro marcoceppi http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2013/06/13/s06e16-i-know-what-you-did-last-ubuntu/
<jcastro> #blamepopey
<marcoceppi> popey: it says it syncs every 10 mins. Not sure if there's an initial push or not
 * marcoceppi checks discourse settings
<popey> ahhh
<popey> 3 mins in now
<popey> since publish
<jcastro> ok, let's wait the 10
<marcoceppi> popey: I don't see anything else in the discourse admin that I need to enable, so it should just work (tm)
<popey> kk
<popey> nothing ☹
<jcastro> ok so now can I #blamepopey?
 * popey shrugs
<popey> I did what it says
<popey> wonder if there's content in the post it doesn't like, like html which is blocked
<jcastro> is there a log?
<jcastro> plugin and core software both fresh from github trunk, what could possibly go wrong?
<jcastro> :)
<marcoceppi> I have no idea where to even start to debug this
<popey> me either, nothing remarkable in access or error log
<marcoceppi> popey: it looks like it's an additional option. Did you see any options on the edit post screen to push to discourse?
<popey> yes, and ticked it
<marcoceppi> :( thought I had the answer
<popey> wonder if it doesn't like scheduled posts
 * marcoceppi spins up a local wp install
<marcoceppi> popey: what discourse url did you use?
<popey> http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org
<popey> the-cafe as the category
<marcoceppi> popey: category?
<marcoceppi> popey: huh, worked for me
<popey> schedule a post
<popey> rather than manually post something
<jcastro> popey: I already posted a question!
<popey> ☻
<jcastro> I didn't recognize the voice who was talking about it
<jcastro> I don't think it was whitmore
<jcastro> "you white english people sound the same to me"
<popey> haha
<popey> except laura
<jcastro> popey: synced back to wordpress
<jcastro> check it out
<popey> oh thats sweet!
<jcastro> popey: man, slow clap. awesome.
<popey> gonna add this to popey.com too
<jcastro> marco needs to whitelist your domain, tell him now because it's maintenance tonight
<popey> marcoceppi: popey.com ☻
<jcastro> we also added mark and jono's blogs along with omg and webup8
<jcastro> actually, what we need to do is whitelist all the domains on planet
<jcastro> so any member can have a onebox
<marcoceppi> jcastro: already have ubuntu-podcast in the whitelist
<marcoceppi> jcastro: working on the planet whitelist
<jcastro> oh, jawesome
<marcoceppi> planet whitelist might have to wait until next maint window
<jcastro> oh I was thinking nice-to-have
<marcoceppi> jcastro: it's pretty "easy" to do, just needs a little more of my time than ihave this week
<jcastro> lol @ testing
<jcastro> aka. kill me
<jcastro> http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/
<jcastro> what do you all think of the newer light font?
<jcastro> design team gave marcoceppi some tips
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, interesting site :D +100
<jcastro> balloons: mhall119 and jono: your blogs can be oneboxed now, so if someone pastes a link to your blog it'll expand
<mhall119> say what now?
<balloons> ohh jcastro nice..
 * balloons would like to remove the "test" portion of discourse
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ++ totally agree
<marcoceppi> popey: I didn't have to explicitly whitelist  your blog. Yours is set up so it "just works" already with oneboxing
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sounds better
<jcastro> http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/t/oneboxing-is-a-lot-of-fun/285/8?u=jorge
<jcastro> looks like the oneboxing isn't dragging in a summary though
<balloons> jcastro, yea, I don't see nice boxes for bacon me or mark
<marcoceppi> jcastro: balloons if you don't have an excerpt I don't think it'll pull it
<marcoceppi> I believe it uses the <meta description> tag for excerpts. Need to verify though
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> so if the blog is set to full text it probably doesn't
<balloons> marcoceppi, ahh.. so images and text summary need meta tags?
<marcoceppi> balloons: rather, you need a <meta name="description" value="{Excerpt}"> for an except to show up
<marcoceppi> not sure about the image, or if that's even true
 * marcoceppi pokes code before saying something wrong-er
<balloons> hmm...
<marcoceppi> Here's an example. OMG! Ubuntu! onebox
<marcoceppi> http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/t/oneboxing-is-a-lot-of-fun/285/10 the code behind that is in the page's HTML http://paste.ubuntu.com/5763024/
<marcoceppi> Most blog engines will do that for you, as long as you provide the info. So in WP it's the Except text area, in blogger I'm not sure, and I'm even less certain in Drupal
<marcoceppi> Excerpt*
<balloons> so right, I need those lovely tags
<balloons> currently I send <meta content='' name='description'/>
<balloons> hehe :-)
<balloons> let me add to the template quickly
<marcoceppi> I know nothing of how blogger works, so if you do that's great!
<balloons> it looks like my template is correct.. it should be being sent
<balloons> but it's not, so ..
<jcastro> I for one am sad there's nothing left to #blamepopey for
<balloons> wait for it.. I think I got it
<balloons> ok so I'm putting out a generic description tag.. didn't really change anything, but meh.. Time to move off blogger right? ;-)
<marcoceppi> balloons: I think wordpress.com has a blogger importer (and you can use your domain) if you're looking to switch :)
 * balloons has never liked wordpress
<marcoceppi> Well you can always use Drupal ;)
<balloons> but eh, it's still around all these years later. Mostly it's  easier to leave things as is
<balloons> I used to like drupal
<balloons> I like jcastro's setup actually the most. but it's work to do it
<marcoceppi> Well you can use whatever you want, as long as it has those od:* tags it doesn't matter
<balloons> lol
<balloons> I can't generate them automagically.. and maybe they can't be automagic. They'll appear if I add them to a post
<balloons> no way I'm going to do that for every post
<marcoceppi> You could just do it for posts going forward
<marcoceppi> It's not /that/ big a deal
<balloons> marcoceppi, you speak wisely. the depths of laziness know little bounds. Ok, so for the sake of my onebox's I'll do it
<balloons> vanity it seems, also knows no bounds
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-14
<bkerensa> mmm
<SergioMeneses> I'm back
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: did you get a chance to look at the localization project?
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> morning
<dpm> dholbach, what was the mailing list for the app store again?
<dholbach> dpm, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-appstore-developers
<dpm> dholbach, perfect, thanks!
<dholbach> de nada
<bkerensa> anyone know about this canned "Canonical Ubuntu Research" e-mail from Tingting Zhao at Canonical Ltd. ?
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> What the heck is that!?
<bkerensa> Asking me to do a desktop record of unity amazon scope and my favorite searches to buy stuff?
<bkerensa> smartboyhw: idk
<bkerensa> popey: ?
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> bkerensa: That looks like a fake… :P
<popey> bkerensa: not seen it, can you forward?
<bkerensa> smartboyhw: http://awesomescreenshot.com/0141ebsfb5
<bkerensa> popey: sure
<bkerensa> I checked the headers
<bkerensa> its legit
<bkerensa> and looked up the person
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> popey: sent
<popey> ta
<popey> "You are receiving this email as you expressed your interest in taking part in Ubuntu's research in our October's (2012) survey"
<bkerensa> Yeah I never opted in
<bkerensa> and if I click the "Why am I getting this"
<bkerensa> it says "Ubuntu user groups with country"
<popey> are you interested in helping or do you want your name removed from the list?
<bkerensa> popey: I have removed myself
<popey> thats a shame, ah well.
<smartboyhw> popey: It IS legit?!
<popey> What's the problem smartboyhw ?
<smartboyhw> popey: Doesn't it look like spamming?
<popey> Not to me. It looks like a request from a deisgner to get input to make Ubuntu better.
<popey> Do you not think we should be making Ubuntu better?
<smartboyhw> popey: Eh, you shouldn't send mails without people knowing it…
<smartboyhw> it = subscribed…
<smartboyhw> No one even knew it existed…
<popey> Stop.
<popey> Just stop.
<elfy> personally I'd welcome the chance to give input
<popey> "no One"
<popey> jeez
<popey> stop jumping to conclusions and making out like we're doing evil shit because we aren't.
<popey> people bitch and moan about unity
<popey> here's a chance to help
<popey> oh no, lets not help, that's far too easy
<popey> ffs
<popey> lets instead focus on the fact that there may have been a mistake in the mailing list
<smartboyhw> popey: I think so.
<popey> It's incredibly tiresome to work on a product and get bitched and moaned at, and when you offer people a way to input to make it better, they kick sand in your face. Well done. Good work.
<popey> HOW DARE CANONICAL EMAIL ME! I AM OUTRAGED!
<popey> etc
<popey> bkerensa smartboyhw apologies for flipping out in channel. That was unprofessional of me. I should have taken it to PM.
<smartboyhw> popey: :)
<popey> bkerensa: spoke to tingting, she's removed you from the mailing list, and assures me that she only included people who expressed interest in participating in research, so I don't know how your address got on the list, but it's off now. She sincerely apologised.
<dholbach> tvoss is asking around who could ubuntufy the css of the doxgen theme
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, dpm, mhall119, balloons sorry, guys, cant make demo day call, our babysitter is coming later and I need to take care of Jack
<jono> might be able to hop on later but the first 30mins I can't join
<dpm> no worries
<dpm> I spent two weeks preparing my demo and working 14 hour days, but no worries, no bad feelings
<dpm> really
<dholbach> jono, I'd just have something really quick to demo - if we skip the call, I'd work on getting an update for the XDA thread out
<dholbach> so there'd be absolutely no hard feelings from my end :)
 * dpm has in fact no demo for today
<dholbach> mhall119, balloons, jcastro?
<dpm> actually, I do have something I can show, though
<balloons> hmm.. I'd like to say hi to everyone :-) But nothing to demo atm
<balloons> it's pitch black here and storming.. always weird in the morning
<balloons> sun comes up, storm comes in, sun goes down :-)
<dpm> balloons, you said something about gated commits for the core apps Jenkins being ready to be activated on yesterday's call, but I can't quite recall. Can they be activated now?
<mhall119> dpm: jcastro: we're on the hangout
<balloons> dpm, yes hop on the call
<dpm> mhall119, balloons, cool, joining in!
<balloons> dpm, I'm not typing :-)
<jono> dholbach, you guys still on the call?
<dholbach> jono, we just finished - but we could get back on I suppose
<jono> dholbach, naaa
<jono> its fine
<jono> dholbach, can we have a quick call though?
<dholbach> jono, sure , let's just re-use the one from earlier: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/54f4d48ce040200ddc2fdcb8f9d5da535f00bfb9
<jono> dholbach, cool
<dpm> dholbach, sorry for hijacking the call, I somehow got a hangout invite and I initially thought we were re-joining the demo day call
<dholbach> dpm, no worries - you did not hijack in the slightest
<balloons>  dpm ahh this was the suggested place: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/files/540/tests/autopilot/UbuntuUiToolkit
<dpm> aha, yeah, it makes sense
<jono> dpm, hey
<jono> dpm, when will the tutorial pages changes land on d.u.c?
<jono> as in, the Tutorial sidebar
<dpm> jono, ah, let me do this now, I got sidetracked yesterday after the call. Give me 15
<jono> thanks dpm
<jono> dpm, mhall119 is landing the first cut of the knowledge base today and I will blog it
<dpm> yep, on it
<dpm> jono, mhall119, the Tutorials sidebar is ready. Here's an example category: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/quality/. mhall119, if you can point me to the list of Cookbook categories, I can create them so that you only need to copy the content to each page
<jono> dpm, I would change it from Basics to Writing a Native App
<jono> or
<jono> if that page has multiple tutorials
<jono> to Getting Started
<dpm> ok, on it -> Getting Started
<jono> cool
<dpm> I think it'd be best if we use short category names, otherwise the URLs will be very long, that's why I prefer getting started over writing a native app
<dpm> jono, ok -> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/getting-started/
<jono> dpm, cool
<jono> dpm, any chance we can put the tutorial section at the top?
<dpm> jono, yeah, looking to see if I can add some weight to the sidebar tabs now
<jono> thanks dpm
<jono> dholbach, mhall119 UDS call
<dpm> jono, ok, done: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/
<pleia2> heh, ~not-canonical has been fun today, -czajkowski -aquarius +kirkland
<jono> jcastro, check out https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im78cAVDyfQ
<jono> awesome
<jono> pleia2, :-)
<jono> it is all change
<pleia2> indeed!
<philballew> What sub-genres of Metal is this?
<philballew> *sub-genre
 * philballew puts his Bon Iver vinyl back on
<jono> folks
<jono> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/14/certificates-for-ubuntu-members/
<jono> certificates for Ubuntu Members ^
<pleia2> \o/
<jrgifford> Signed by sabdfl himself! 0_o
<jono> jrgifford, :-)
<daker> we don't have state/province and it requird :(
<jono> daker, hmmm, email michelle@canonical.com - she might be able to get that fixed
<philip__> jono, Just read the email. I think this is a great tangible way to make feel good about the work people have done and also something good to show employers who might like the Ubuntu Membership title.
<philip__> I will hang it over my bed so I can see it every time I wake up.
<jono> philip__, awesome :-)
<daker> jono: anyway it has the "*" mark but it does not block the form
<jono> daker, :-)
<daker> \m/ waiting for it :)
<jono> pleia2, btw, I am hoping to announce the donations programme on Mon too
<pleia2> jono: great :)
<jono> pleia2, looks like the CC didn't have any other input
<pleia2> jono: nope
<pleia2> I'll nudge the rest of them over the weekend to make sure everyone took a look at the etherpad
<jono> pleia2, thanks :-)
<bkerensa> pleia2: \o/ yay certs
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> jono: do flavor members qualify for a cert?
<jono> bkerensa, if they are an ubuntu member, of course
<jono> bkerensa, CLS email sent
<mhall119> I believe flavor members are ubuntu members by default
<mhall119> edubuntu is that way anyway
<bkerensa> mhall119: i didnt know Kubuntu was
<bkerensa> looks like all are subteams of Ubuntu Members so yeah
<jono> bkerensa, indeed, this is why we picked ubuntu members as the fairest group
<jono> as also, all devs will be included in that group
<bkerensa> yay
 * bkerensa has dual-membership :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: I made one for a xubuntu member http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/xubuntu/xubuntu-membership-unit193.jpg
<pleia2> it must be friday
<jono> pleia2, that is awesome :-)
<pleia2> haha
<bkerensa> hah
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-15
<bkerensa> mhall119: I'm digging the new scopes... But tell me the preview scope left-click bit is a bug?
<mhall119> bkerensa: I think it was design to make previews more discoverable and usable on touch (where you don't have right-click)
<mhall119> I don't know if this is the final design though
<bkerensa> mhall119: Hmm I know there is a bug open for it but I was wondering if it really was a bug
<bkerensa> mhall119: can the preview be toggled off? It adds an extra click to open anything ;/
<mhall119> bkerensa: I don't know the details of the new API yet, sorry
<daker> maybe you have to check this http://instantserver.io/ free ubuntu server instance for 30min :)
<bkerensa> Ubuntu XPS 13 no longer available online ;/
<bkerensa> ofc right after I get a Dell Preferred Acct
<TheLordOfTime> i don't think they've offered any Ubuntu systems lately, i'd have seen the announcement already
 * TheLordOfTime has a dell preferred account
<TheLordOfTime> but that might be specific to a region
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-16
<PabloRubianes> daker, hello, have a minute for a PM?
<daker> hi PabloRubianes
<JoseAntonioR> popey: ping
<popey> JoseAntonioR: pong
<JoseAntonioR> hey, wanted to know if you got to do the domain transfer to canonical
<JoseAntonioR> s/canonical/IS
<popey> not yet, will chase in the morning
<JoseAntonioR> ok, thanks! :)
<jcastro> bkerensa: I bet they're revving for Haswell
<jcastro> but that's a guess
<bkerensa> jcastro: yeah hopefully but when I asked (I was going to buy one the other day) they said they are no longer selling them in the U.S.
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> hopefully it was a confused CSR
<bkerensa> Haswell would be worth waiting for though
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-10
<jose> mhall119: houston, we have a prob. channels are still #ubuntu-uds-track-#, and summit uses #ubuntu-uos-track-#
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, hi Alter - wie war Dein Wochenende? :)
<dpm> morgen dholbach, sehr gut, vor allem bei dem Wetter ;)
<dholbach> dpm, Ja, hier auch - wir waren im Prinzip das ganze Wochenende draußen an Seen. Freitags hatte ich auch noch frei, da haben wir 'nen Erledigungstag eingelegt.
<dholbach> 'nen fetten Sonnenbrand hab ich auch :)
<dholbach> dpm, hast Du gleich mal Zeit zum Telefonieren?
<dpm> dholbach, ouch :)
<dpm> dholbach, klar, aber in 5 Minuten?
<dholbach> dpm, super
<dholbach> dpm, jetzt so? :)
<dpm> dholbach, yep!
<dholbach> prima
<mhall119> jose: I emailed the IRC council :(
<mhall119> jose: if I give you the video URL for the intro, can you set it up on ubuntuonair.com for me?
<mhall119> jose: nvm, I got it
<jose> mhall119: sorry, I was afk
<mhall119> jose: no worries, I got started early enough
<jose> \o/
<mhall119> jose: I'm going to run Mark's keynote using the ubuntuonair account too
<jose> that's awesome!
<jose> thank you :)
<jose> mhall119: we're not having a community team Q&A today, right?
<mhall119> jose: not today, dholbach is organizing it for tomorrow as part of UOS
<jose> ack, will change the time in the calendar
<mhall119> jose: also no UE Live broadcast tomorrow, due to UOS
<jose> noticed
<dholbach> mhall119, jose: hang on
<dholbach> we're crossing wires here I think
 * jose waits
<dholbach> 1) there's the community team roundtable
<dholbach> 2) there's the community team q&a
<jose> I need 2
<dholbach> 2) being the ubuntuonair thing
<dholbach> I was looking into organising 1)
<dholbach> mhall119, jose: ^
<jose> hmm
<jose> so, no 2?
<dholbach> I don't know who's doing 2)
<dholbach> I just wanted to clarify
<mhall119> I think 1 takes the place of 2 this week
<jose> ok, then
<jose> I'll cancel 2 for this week
<dholbach> mhall119, which time should we pick the week after? was it 15 UTC we originally had in mind?
<mhall119> dholbach: I remember 1400 UTC, but I could be wrong
<mhall119> maybe it was 1500,that's the time of our other team meetings
<dholbach> dpm, balloons, popey: ^ when did we originally plan the q&a hangout?
<popey> I have no idea.
<popey> I was surpised to see it at this time
<balloons> dholbach, popey mhall119 I believe we said we would keep it the same, with everyone for the second week as well. Then consider discussing moving it
<balloons> and of course, having less of us there, etc
<popey> yes, my memory recalls that
<mhall119> either way works for me
<dholbach> yeah, either way works for me as well
<dpm> dholbach, same day as last week, 15:00UTC
<popey> dpm: dholbach so is that a conclusion? when we doing it?
<dpm> popey, I'd say for the sake of making a decision, and unless it does not work for someone, let's do it
<dholbach> if both times work for everyone, shall we go for 15 utc, so the USians have a bit more time to wake up and get their hairdo right? or did you pick a time while I was getting back online?
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, seems 1500 ^
<dholbach> jose, 17 June, 1500 UTC then :)
<jose> ack!
<dholbach> popey, mhall119, balloons: ^ q&a
<dholbach> I scheduled the community roundtable for tomorrow as well: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22314/community-roundtable/
<dholbach> please let the world know :)
<dpm> thanks dholbach!
<dholbach> (first session tomorrow)
<mhall119> thanks dholbach
<popey> dpm: sorry I'm being dim, what's happening today?
<popey> (not fussed about next week, more interested in today)
<dpm> popey, oh, I see, I'm not sure we can run the Q&A today, as it'd conflict with other sessions, unless someone wants to step up and run it
<popey> ok, glad we finally got that sorted! ☻
<mhall119> no normal Q&A this week, dholbach is getting a Community Team roundtable on the schedule for tomorrow
<dholbach> dpm, popey, balloons, mhall119: short summary: no team q&a hangout this week, but Tue next week 15 UTC -- community roundtable, tomorrow, first session
<dpm> dholbach, +1
<mhall119> dholbach: I should be able to attend that
<jose> mhall119: all set?
<jose> yay! lots of new subscribers! \o/
<popey> heh
 * mhall119 needs to invest in a good USB headset
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-11
<jcastro> pleia2, ping me when you're around!
<mhall119> Community Roundtable starts soon: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22314/community-roundtable/
<pleia2> jcastro: ping
 * czajkowski is sitting beside jussi :)
<czajkowski> finally got to catch up with him !!
<czajkowski> \o/
<elfy> poke him in the eye for me - and wake the baby up :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: you going to debconf?
<dholbach> bkerensa, nope, I'm going to be busy around the time :/
<bkerensa> pleia2: you coming to debconf?
<pleia2> bkerensa: yep
<bkerensa> pleia2: \o/
<pleia2> not sure what days yet, still chatting with some DDs about how best to use my time
<bkerensa> pleia2: well we have some great things planned throughout the event :) hopefully you will make it for the day trip and cheese & wine party
<bkerensa> paultag and a few other Ubuntu people are coming
<popey> mmmm cheese
<bkerensa> highvoltage, paultag.....
<pleia2> yep
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-12
<mhall119> jose: do you want to demo your irc puzzles app during the lightning talks showcase at 1800 UTC?
<jose> mhall119: I'm installing humpoleg on my nexus atm
<jose> humpolec*
<mhall119> hump-o-leg sounds like an app for dogs
<dpm_> :)
<jose> haha
<jose> so, how is it going to be?
<jose> mhall119: not sure if the download is going to finish, though
<mhall119> jose: you can go last, but there aren't many people demoing
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYc-EGspMIVjpG0mhFsKm2QqI8h4yXlljrKRcrrtO3dx03ZUrw?authuser=0&hl=en
<mhall119> jose: also, we're in #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1
<jose> dpm: hey, I requested access to the devops document, don't have permission to see it
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-13
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> morning
<nigelb> dholbach: I'll be (hopefully) in Berlin next month. If you're around, we should meet for a beer!
<dholbach> awesome!
<dholbach> let me know when you're there! :)
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> wow, popey is on a run on the trello boards
<popey> hehe
<popey> I ♥ Trello.
<czajkowski> trello++
<dholbach> the trello board looks quite full now
<belkinsa> Indeed.
<belkinsa> dholbach, I think your item and mine are linked.
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> which one?
<belkinsa> Reach out to Classroom team about plans...
<belkinsa> You are reaching out and I'm suggesting to them about doing a Hangout form of those days.
<dholbach> ok, so I can separate the two - it was in work item line in the etherpad
<dholbach> ah, they are separate now
<belkinsa> Right, duh.  Was thinking there.  Should I do both since they are related to each other?
<dholbach> as you like it :)
<belkinsa> Okay.  Thanks.
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> And done, CC'ed to all of you that were e-mailed the work items.
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - time to kick off the weekend!
<dholbach> see you all on Monday! :-D
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<elfy> have a good one dholbach
 * dholbach hugs you all back
<dholbach> you too
<dpm> everyone share the love and votes! http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/282a6m/10000_users_of_ubuntu_phone/
<dpm> http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/10-000-users-of-ubuntu-phone/1729
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-15
<mhall119> jose: ping
<jose> mhall119: pong
<belkinsa> Sigh, I think this UOS idea might fail.  Maybe it's really for the developers.
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-08
<silverlion> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> morning
<dholbach> hey popey
<popey> good weekend?
<dholbach> yeah, very much so - we had beautiful weather and I managed to meet up with lots of old friends
<dholbach> how about you?
<popey> yeah, got the bbq out :)
<popey> was nice and sunny
<dholbach> niiiiice
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<popey> o/
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> wow such a nie sunny day out there today
<popey> wb dpm !
<dpm> hey popey, thanks :)
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dholbach> hey dpm - welcome back!
<dpm> hi dholbach :)
<dholbach> dpm,  how are you doing? how were you holidays?
<dpm> other than missing the flight back due to traffic, it was awesome :)
<popey> oops
<dpm> yeah, a supossedly 45 min transfer became 2h
<popey> that always panics me
<dholbach> ouch
<davidcalle> Hey hey dpm :)
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dpm> morning davidcalle
 * dpm hugs dholbach back
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh is the detox going? Not sick of drinking green stuff, yet? :p
<dholbach> davidcalle, sunday was the last day, so today we're starting to slowly get back to normal
<dholbach> over the last days it became easier and easier
<davidcalle> dholbach :)
<silverlion> good morning!
<popey> hi
<dpm> Just saw this while catching up, nice to see the idea of an UbuCon Europe taking shape! https://svij.org/blog/2015/06/05/announcing-ubucon-europe-2016/
<popey> gah, 50% packet loss
<czajkowski> popey: any of you guys going to devoxx UK ?
<popey> never heard of it so probably no
<czajkowski> popey: http://www.devoxx.co.uk/
<czajkowski> thye open up the venue in the evening time for people to come in for after partys if you're about
<czajkowski> and cant go during the day
<popey> instantly dont like that from the photo
<popey> looks like pretentious w*nk
<czajkowski> it's a very popular conference that startde over in Belgium and now has versions all over the place
<czajkowski> was letting you know as it's in your area if you were about :)
<popey> heh
<popey> :)
<popey> thanks :)
<dpm> popey, omw
<popey> kk
<jose> mhall119, popey: hey, now that your podcast is out, will we continue to have the ubuntu on air sessions?
<popey> not the engineering ones, but the community Q&A, yes.
<mhall119> ^ that
<jose> ok, thanks
<mhall119> dpm: I'll be a minute
<dpm> mhall119, no worries
 * popey looks around
<popey> just me and two cats on the team call
<czajkowski> I can send you a snoring pug
<mhall119> popey: do we have a list of things to talk about in our recording today?
<dpm> balloons, o/
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - have a good one!
<cprofitt> hello all
<mhall119> hey cprofitt
<cprofitt> hey mhall119
<cprofitt> I see there were cats and snorting pugs discussed today
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-09
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hola dpm
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dpm> hi all
<dholbach> dpm, did you want to have a catchup today or tomorrow?
<dpm> dholbach, today after lunch. Does it work for you if I set up the hangout? Say at 14:00?
 * dpm looks at calendar
<dholbach> yeah, or 15:00?
<dpm> dholbach, done. Sent for 15:00. If the time does not work for you, feel free to change it
<dholbach> thanks dpm, 15 should be fine
<dpm> cool
<jcastro> marcoceppi: 28 leafs
<dpm> popey, balloons, will be 2 mins, please feel free to start
<balloons> dpm, ack
<czajkowski> jcastro: what ar ethese leafs about
<czajkowski> and how do you earn them
<jcastro> czajkowski: nest thermostats
<jcastro> it's their gamification, the more green your setting is, the more leafs you earn
<jcastro> it's like gamification of life
<czajkowski> ahhh
<jcastro> so of course, I'm into it
<czajkowski> only seeing the one still
<dholbach> popey, balloons, dpm, davidcalle: who was up for the q&a again - is it in 1h20m?
<jcastro> czajkowski: marco cheats though, he'll turn off his heat in the winter and wear a coat, etc.
<popey> you and dpm i think :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: lol
<dpm> I'm up for it, yeah
<jcastro> czajkowski: hah your pug is so awesome
<czajkowski> he really is :D
<dholbach> dpm, cool, I'll set up stuff already
<czajkowski> jcastro: currently in the office bed beside me snoring his head off
<marcoceppi> jcastro: 30 leafs
<jcastro> lies
<marcoceppi> jcastro: u mad http://i.imgur.com/xZ7hJCI.jpg
<jose> dpm: ping, tienes un minuto?
<dholbach> dpm, started the propaganda machinery - start in 18m
<dpm> jose, lo siento, estaba al teléfono. Hablamos después del community team Q&A?
<jose> sale!
<dpm> ok
<jose> dholbach: hey! ubuntu on air twitter is back to life again
<dpm> thanks dholbach!
<jose> auto-scheduled with the cal
<dholbach> cool :)
<dpm> jose, hablamos en 15 minutos?
<jose> listo!
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day!
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<dpm> jose, all set?
<jose> yep, 1s
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-10
<dpm> good morning all
<popey> yo
<popey> car in garage. expecting bills
<czajkowski> Aloha!
<dholbach> dpm, I'm done with the user stories, just so you know
<dpm> awesome, thanks dholbach!
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> all right, I'm going to be out for the rest of the week in a bit
<dholbach> have a good one everyone!
<popey> o/
<czajkowski> dholbach: tooldes
<czajkowski> *toodles
<czajkowski> usually cant say goodbye as dholbach goes soo fast
<czajkowski> popey: how's the vroom vroom beep beep
<popey> dunno, not heard
<popey> dropped off at 8am, no phone calls yet
<czajkowski> long mot
<popey> you leave it there and they do it whenever
<czajkowski> ahhh handy
<dholbach> big hugs everyone!
<popey> czajkowski: failed :S
<czajkowski> popey: feck
<popey> yeah
<czajkowski> popey: hopefully not tood bad
<popey> two minor things, one possibly significant
<popey> blue light when you have high beam on, doesn't light up
<popey> means the entire dashboard is probably broken (again)
<czajkowski> ah but you know how to solve that one
<czajkowski> which is good
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> yep
<jono> dpm, trying to call you on HO
<jono> dpm, looks like you are not online on google+
<dpm> hm, let me see
<dpm> called myself now
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-11
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<popey> czajkowski: you going to http://london-2015.devrel.net/ ?
<czajkowski> popey: I am
<czajkowski> popey: submitted a talk yet?
<popey> you cant
<popey> its single track
<popey> oh, you can...
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> popey: it's mrevells conference
<czajkowski> few of us on the pannel for reviewing papers
<davidcalle> Hi dpm, do you mind approving pawel for https://launchpad.net/~ubuntudeveloperportal-editors?
<dpm> morning davidcalle
<dpm> davidcalle, done. I've also made you an admin, so you should be able to approve new editors
<davidcalle> dpm, awesome, thanks :) /me $ touch people_to_ban.txt
<davidcalle> dpm, popey, balloons : if you need to publish a blog on duc, make sure you host your images somewhere, the blog image upload is broken atm
<popey> That's okay, all my images are hosted at http://reddit.com/r/cats
<davidcalle> http://thecatapi.com/api/images/get?type=gif
<popey> win!
<davidcalle> popey, the doc even makes you feel at home http://thecatapi.com/docs.html
<davidcalle> dpm, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/06/11/cleaning-scopes-settings/
<popey> davidcalle: woah!
<dpm> nice work davidcalle!
<dpm> davidcalle, https://opensource.com/business/15/6/why-ubuntu-developer-portal-moved-djangocms :)
<davidcalle> dpm, yes, seen it! He did a stellar job :)
<dpm> davidcalle, I've created the translations dashboard card, here's just a suggestion, let me know what you think: https://trello.com/c/Uw2UAUrE/285-as-a-simplified-chinese-translator-i-want-to-see-the-status-of-the-original-english-pages-so-that-i-can-keep-up-with-translation
<davidcalle> dpm, I like how your suggestion keeps it simple, I think that's a fair goal for the page. +1
<dpm> cool
<dpm> yeah, we just need something that works and that avoid us having to maintain manual status spreadsheets
<dpm> davidcalle, but that's just a suggestion, if you've got better ideas, please feel free to propose too!
<jcastro> dang, christopher lee died
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-12
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<popey> morning
<popey> I love waking up to new core apps contributions \o/
<popey> especially ones that fix bugs I reported
<popey> \o/
<czajkowski> Aloha
<popey> Word.
<czajkowski> how is everyone this lovely friday morning
<popey> GREAT!
<nigelb> trying to recover from a terrible cold that's morphing into a flu
<czajkowski> popey: Excellent!
<czajkowski> nigelb: less goood
<nigelb> czajkowski: How're you doing? :)
<czajkowski> good thanks
<czajkowski> busy with work and now planning a wedding
<czajkowski> set a date so now happy out in planning mode
<popey> ooh, when is the date?
<czajkowski> 2016 april 23rd
<popey> 2 days after LTS release :)
<popey> hah, also. St Georges day.
<czajkowski> :D
<popey> I'll come over dressed in one of these http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0234/5963/products/os_mr-jack_white-background_front-2_0ad74adf-579e-45c2-b120-98a46b14891a.jpg?v=1428689123
<popey> :)
<popey> Cultural sensitivity at its best.
<czajkowski> popey: half the guest list is from UK
<czajkowski> I'm sure you'll blend in
<popey> :)
<balloons> happy friday everyone!
<popey> Ya!
<philipballew> dpm Do you know where to find Spanish flyers or handouts for Ubuntu? Spreadubuntu seems to be somewhat thin.
<dpm> hi philipballew, I don't know, sorry
<dpm> philipballew, IIRC jose did translations into Spanish of our app dev schools presentations, you might want to ask him
<philipballew> dpm, alright, I'll do that. Thanks man!
<dpm> np ;)
<jcastro> hey pleia2
<jcastro> https://insights.ubuntu.com/event/big-data-mine-and-mingle/
<jcastro> just posted this to the california list
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-13
<pleia2> jcastro: thanks \o/ approved (and added you to the accepts list)
<pleia2> it's a bit short notice for me, but it's close by so I'll see if I can pop over
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-13
<tsimonq2> mhall119: while you are at it, mind approving me? :P
<davidcalle> Gooood morning o/
<popey> Good moaning!
<svij> hello
<MooDoo> morning
<popey> are we planning on having a planning meeting about tomorow, or is that all already done dholbach ?
<dholbach> it's already done
<popey> ok
<czajkowski> pleia2: one talk is written, and I need to write the other talk, can't wait :D
 * popey walks to the shops to get something nice for lunch. ttfn
<dpm> marcoceppi, jcastro, who'd be the best person to ping to help us bug 1591968 and unblock ubucon.org deployments?
<dpm> hm, no bug bot -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/charm-helpers/+bug/1591968
<jcastro> Marco but he's on a plane
<jcastro> and I will be shortly
<jcastro> I will see if someone on the team can hop in.
<dpm> jcastro, I'm worried to add more to Marco's plate, that's why I was asking if someone else could give us a hand
<dpm> thanks!
<jcastro> all the people who know charm tools work for marco anyway, so either way he needs to finish it or delegate
<jcastro> when I see him today I'll make him unblock you. :D
 * dpm hugs jcastro :)
<dpm> should be an easy fix, the only reason I didn't submit it myself is because I don't quite understand the QA setup in the code
<dpm> also dpm <- not a cloud expert
<dpm> by any stretch
<dpm> dholbach, I'll be a minute
<dpm> I'm having some issues getting into the hangouts account
<dholbach> ok, no worries
<marcoceppi> dpm: I'll take a stab at an update
<dpm> \o/
<marcoceppi> dpm: I have a patch, I think I understand the intent, no tests yet, will iterate on that
<marcoceppi> https://code.launchpad.net/~marcoceppi/charm-helpers/lp-1591968/+merge/297186
<dpm> awesome, thanks marcoceppi
<popey> pleia2: knome we now have ~ubuntu-wiki-editors for wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com/community for non-canonical non-members. Not sure it's prudent to spread this information too wide, but sufficient people in leadership positions should know. Suggestions for how to quietly spread this information welcome.
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :-)
<dpm> marcoceppi, is there any way to test your charm-helpers fix? There is no charm-helpers package, is there? I'm guessing _something_ in juju just pulls charm-helpers from a stable branch?
<pleia2> popey: if you read the recent thread about it on the -doc list, the consensus was that we had to tell people
<popey> pleia2: ah, i have some mail catching up to do, clearly
<PaulW2U> popey: and we also need to tell people what they need to do if they find that they still can't edit either wiki after joining the new group
<pleia2> popey: Cc:ed you on my latest email to the ongoing thread, since people are eager to see progress
<pleia2> Subject: Current wiki access status
<wxl> you mean we're not going to switch to some new unknown alternative? XD
<popey> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> "thanks"
<pleia2> :)
<popey> hah
<pleia2> popey: I enjoyed your pretty hair
<pleia2> must be fun to have daughters
<wxl> depends. when they get to the teenage years..
 * wxl has that particular blessing right now
<pleia2> wxl: haha, indeed, I didn't even like myself when I was a teenage girl! ;)
<wxl> that said, i'd still rather have a teenage daughter than a teenage son
<wxl> actually my daughter's pretty darn awesome. i can't complain.
<pleia2> I was actually a good kid, but my youngest sister had a juvenile record, so may parents had the whole spectrum
<wxl> heh
<pleia2> s/may/my
<wxl> i was a good kid, at least in that i never got caught XD
<pleia2> sometimes I'd sneak out at night ...to go to the park and sit by the ocean
<pleia2> alone, without drugs :P
<wxl> heheh
<wxl> yeah i managed to avoid drugs all throughout high school
<wxl> still, i hated school
<wxl> and most everything else :)
<wxl> i'd probably have gunned everyone down if it wasn't for irc XD
<pleia2> heh, I feel that
<wxl> (not really, for those of you outside the us that think we're nothing but a bunch of gun toting freaks)
<wxl> actually cleveland freenet's local irc was awesome. we'd have meetups and stuff. it was nice to have found my people
<pleia2> I still have nightmares about high school and I graduated in 1999
<pleia2> worst time of my life
<wxl> awww
<wxl> i admit i hated it
<wxl> i don't remember middle school being the terrible thing some people did. i do remember it being uncomfortable, but i think everyone was
<wxl> in high school i was one of the weird kids, so i had a bit of a time adjusting to that
<wxl> now a days, i would have been normal
<wxl> in fact, i'm still the weird one
<wxl> i actually like to interact with people in person with actual eye contact and real voices XD
<wxl> as opposed to working through the guise of snapchat or facebook or whatever
<pleia2> I was weird, and not cool weird, like actually socially stunted and shy weird
<wxl> yeah me too
<wxl> but i think i became cool weird because i decided the only way to not be shy was to be ridiculously outgoing
<wxl> but
<wxl> i think only i thought i was really cool XD
<pleia2> I wore my love for cartoons and video games very openly and literally, before it was ok to do so as a teenager or adult
<pleia2> I'm proud of teenage me for doing that, but at the time I didn't realize it was one of the things that made me so unpopular
<wxl> yeah that's how i was with computing in general
<pleia2> I didn't even realize I was doing it, I was just me
<wxl> yep!
<wxl> i remember freshman year i had it all planned out how i was going to finally fit in and got all the coolest clothes and then got ridiculed for them. then i decided i was just weird and that i might as well embrace it
<pleia2> I just kept to myself
<wxl> pleia2: re: cartoons, you a comic reader?
<pleia2> wxl: yeah, but not those kinds of cartoons, disney full length animated features are my jam
<pleia2> walked into sophmore year chemistry class with this notebook: http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/102011/high_school_binder.jpg
<wxl> pleia2: oh wow. that's serious. :)
<pleia2> because obviously the thing you do before starting the year is make disney collages on your school notebooks
<wxl> niiiiice
<wxl> :)
<wxl> the strangest thing about me was that i was obsessed with skate/surf culture. i was in cleveland.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> also, I liked star wars http://princessleia.com/images/MyImages/Photos/bedroom/pl2sswsshelf.jpg
<wxl> (needless to say, i still am, but now live in a more reasonable place for it)
<wxl> WHOA
<pleia2> I worked a lot through high school to support my habit
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> that's awesome
<pleia2> it is now! it wasnt then!
<pleia2> haha
<wxl> i was mostly obsessed with music. and nothing like anyone else liked.
<pleia2> I mean, I always thought it was awesome
<wxl> there was a point, after high school, mind you, where i'd literally spend my entire pay check on new music
<pleia2> nice
<wxl> shortly after i had to move back home with my parents XD
<wxl> so maybe not that nice, but hey
<pleia2> haha
<popey> pleia2: hah, thanks :)
<wxl> oh god
<wxl> i shouldn't even show this
<wxl> http://www.monkeyview.net/id/990/memories/ihs/ek_freshman_prom.jpg
<wxl> i'm sure you'll have no trouble guessing which one of those people is freshman me
<pleia2> that is epic
<pleia2> I didn't do dances/proms
<pleia2> the night of my senior prom a few of us instead went to an internet cafe in the city and then to an independent movie
<wxl> by sophmore year i started to get a little freaky http://www.monkeyview.net/id/990/memories/ihs/_high_school_pic.jpg
<wxl> and yes, that is a glow-in-the-dark halloween necklace-- even though it wasn't halloween
<wxl> this was junior year.. sporting a french braided mohawk and my girlfriend from another high school (we met on irc) http://www.monkeyview.net/id/990/memories/ihs/_blake_ihs_dance.jpg
<wxl> i am still not sure why i went to all the dances
<wxl> that totally wasn't my thing
<pleia2> when I graduated: http://princessleia.com/images/MyImages/Photos/pl2/pl2graduated.jpg
<pleia2> I also always liked animals, with my pet rat! http://princessleia.com/images/MyImages/Photos/pl2/pl2wrat.jpg
<wxl> and then there was graduation-- i had blossomed into a full-fledged freak-- http://www.monkeyview.net/id/990/memories/ihs/an_in_background.jpg (two people behind me are also irc friends from other high schools)
<wxl> awww cute
<wxl> i had 13 cats at one time :)
<pleia2> and pretty much the clothes I wore every day (I'm in the middle) http://princessleia.com/images/MyImages/Photos/pl2pd11kelly.jpg
<pleia2> oh the flannel shirts
<wxl> very sensible
<wxl> yep i had my fair share too
<pleia2> I pretty much dress the same now, haha
<pleia2> mostly swapped flannels for hoodies though
<wxl> yeah i mostly haven't changed either
<wxl> except i wear shorts more often
<wxl> well
<wxl> i guess i'm a little less gloomy looking
<popey> pleia2: what I enjoyed about having my hair done, was my 12 year old daughter telling my 40+ year old hairdresser sister the difference between French and Dutch plaits :)
<pleia2> in high school I had a thing for bright colored jeans (green, orange, etc), more borning now
<pleia2> popey: aww, that's awesome :)
<wxl> yeah i'm way more colorful now
<wxl> kind of funny
<wxl> popey: so what is the difference? :)
<popey> over or under
<popey> i forget which is which :)
<wxl> oh so it's like the difference between a latte and a macchicato :)
<popey> (I don't know that either)
<wxl> the difference between them is the order the ingredients go in
<wxl> funny that i know that as i don't drink either
<pleia2> hehe
<tsimonq2> popey: I saw it too ;)
<tsimonq2> I prefer to keep the same haircut, I think I've had the same sort of style since I was like 9 (5 years ago :P)
<tsimonq2> I never did mohawks or anything like that, I've always kept it clean and neat
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-14
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> All rightie... I'm heading out for lunch - see you later! :-)
<popey> dholbach: mhall119 dpm davidcalle who is doing Q&A this week?
<mhall119> I can
<dholbach> I can
<popey> \o/
<popey> that was easy
 * popey jumps back in the pool and swims away
<dpm> popey, yeah, mhall119 had guests lined up IIRC
<mhall119> not lined up for today, just volunteers for some day
 * mhall119 would prefer to give them more than 1hr notice
<dholbach> mhall119, is the event and stuff already set up / announced?
<mhall119> dholbach: I haven't done it yet, no, will now
<dholbach> ok... I was just about to do it
<dholbach> I'll set it up - you announce?
<mhall119> dholbach: I'm already setting it up, have you done so also?
<mhall119> heh, yup
<dholbach> haha, nice
<dholbach> and I can't log into ubuntuonair.com
<dholbach> I'm in a login-redirect loop
<mhall119> yeah, same here
<mhall119> trying private browsing mode
<dholbach> jose, ^ do you know?
<dholbach> I'll delete my event then
<mhall119> nope, private browsing mode doesn't work either
<dholbach> no dice here either :-/
<dholbach> what do we do now?
<dholbach> does IS have any power over the machine?
<dholbach> or instance
 * dholbach pings jose on telegram
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm, do we know anyone who has more powers over ubuntuonair.com?
<dpm> not that I know :/
<dholbach> that's going to make the q&a somewhat inaccessible
<dpm> as an alternative, perhaps share the YT channel link on the IRC channel?
<dpm> Not sure if this will help, but in the past, I've had issues with login loops on the site with a trailing "/" in ubuntuonair.com/wp-admin
 * dpm tries too
<dpm> dholbach, mhall119, I can log into the site
<dpm> what do you guys need me to do?
<dpm> ok
<dpm> that was overoptimistic
<dholbach> :-/
<dholbach> I got to 2fa too
<dpm> logged in successfully, clicked on a link, and got the login popup
<dpm> no dice :/
<dholbach> jose replied on telegram
<dholbach> he said it's an IS problem
<jose> yep. sorry, was asleep :P
<dholbach> fair enough :)
<mhall119> jose: you've earned a bit of sleep
<jose> hehe.
<jose> does anyone know who's organizing the app design clinic?
<svij> is ubucon.org down?
<popey> jose: what's up?
<jose> just wondering
<jose> svij: it is. let me check, something real quick
<svij> i hope we have a backup :P
<jose> I believe we do.
<dpm> marcoceppi, ubucon.org seems to be down
<jose> dpm: do you have the address for the jumpstation? I think I lost it
<dpm> I should have it, let me check
<dpm> pm'd
<jose> marcoceppi: hey, instances are starting to die again
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - have a good one everyone
<dholbach> going to meet up with didrocks now :)
<dholbach> see you around!
<dpm> have a good one dholbach
<dholbach> will do!
<dholbach> you too
<dholbach> see you around
<svij> dpm-afk: jose: marcoceppi: anything new regarding ubucon.org being down?
<jose> svij: unfortunately not, I'm waiting on Marco since he has the backups
<svij> ok
<svij> I hope he has ;)
<jose> all I can say is all the instances went poof again
<marcoceppi> svij: jose aws is doing something stupid again
<svij> so the instance is gone?
<svij> or what is it doing?
<jose> yes, it's gone
<jose> marcoceppi: do we have backups, though?
<svij> I have send out some mails to potential sponsors, so I hope the page is back asap.
<jose> svij: do you have your own website for ubucon europe? something such as ubuconla.org for LatAm
<svij> jose: no
<jose> uh, ok
<jose> yeah, I didn't have a website for the first couple emails and still got some sponsors :)
<svij> first I wanted to, but since its a new page it made sensee to use it for ours aswell
<svij> ah right, dpm told me earlier today to ping you about the list of the sponsors you contacted, is there something we should/could ask too?
<jose> PM please
<marcoceppi> jose: it's back
<marcoceppi> jose: yes, we have backups
<svij> marcoceppi: new IP I guess=
<marcoceppi> svij: maybe? let me check
<jose> 52.90.179.155 is the one we used to have
<jose> if we need it changed, I can poke Richard Gaskin asap
<marcoceppi> jose svij  it's 174.129.95.190 now. Let me get you an elastic ip
<jose> thanks
<marcoceppi> jose svij use this from now on: 52.204.213.42
<svij> marcoceppi: thank you!
<jose> thanks a bunch! :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-15
<MooDoo> morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach MooDoo
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<MooDoo> :)
<popey> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> popey: when are you coming to see Bash again!
<popey> heh, good question
<popey> maybe next week?
<czajkowski> monday or tuesday as wednesday I head to london for the speakers dinner before the conference next week
<czajkowski> popey: tuesday ?
<popey> can't do tuesdays
<czajkowski> Monday ?
<popey> weds/fri are really the only days I can do.
<popey> need to check next week.
<czajkowski> okkie dokie the following week so for sure ;)
<czajkowski> wed-friday next week am in London
<popey> ah
 * dholbach relocates, bbiab
<dholbach> dpm, I'm going to write a blog post about the second playpen week tomorrow
<dpm> dholbach, perfect
<dholbach> all right, I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jose> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/vWehWLkU/Screenshot_20160615-114131.png
<jose> the tabs number reminds me of Telegram in Ubuntu
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-16
<MooDoo> morning all
<davidcalle> Goood morning o/
<MooDoo> :)
<davidcalle> Thanks for taking care of starting the doc popey, I can't believe it's already thursday, it feels like the last one was two days ago :)
<dpm> popey, team call?
<popey> sorry, just restarting browser
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-17
<davidcalle> dholbach: thanks :)
<dholbach> anytime :)
<knome> mhall119, dholbach: any update on the documentation team meeting scheduling?
<mhall119> we should do that next week, what days and times are good for you knome?
<mhall119> pleia2: ^^ if you want to join as well
<knome> i'll be likely jetlagged all week, but apart from that and wednesday everything should work for me; as pleia2 didn't get to the first meeting, let's try to schedule a time that works for her if possible
<knome> mhall119, i'll also send you some reimbursement stuff for the GCI trip soonish
<mhall119> reimbursement stuff?
<knome> yes...
<knome> so basically google wants me to ask money from you, so you can ask for money from them, to be able to send it to me
<mhall119> oh, wait, do you mean you are going to be requesting reimbursement for expenses?
<knome> mhall119, indeed!
<mhall119> ok, that makes sense, I thought at first you meant the other way around
<knome> mhall119, but google will cover for it, they just want it to go through you
<knome> why would i give you money ;)
<mhall119> that's what I was wondering :)
<knome> maybe "reimbursement-related stuff" would have been less ambiguous
 * mhall119 charges knome for all those copies of Ubuntu he's downloaded
<knome> great!
<knome> that'll make $0
<knome> i only download xubuntu
<knome> (:
<mhall119> lol
<knome> can i get a receipt please?
<mhall119> receipts cost $1000
<knome> too bad
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
<mhall119> is/w 88
<mhall119> bah
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-06-12
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<tsimonq2> Allah is not doing, lxqt-runner is doing.
 * tsimonq2 casually walks away
<tsimonq2> (inside joke from #lubuntu-devel)
<CoderEurope> https://redd.it/6gb7ma
 * CoderEurope #system76
<CoderEurope> whoops
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-06-15
<CoderEurope> popey, Is there an Ubuntu-podcast show today ? I've got the snackey-biscuits in this time :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-06-16
<ahoneybun> popey: who is it that I ping about the donations?
<popey> ahoneybun: what's up?
<popey> ahoneybun: hello
<ahoneybun> popey: I asked about funding to talk at OpenHelp Conf
<popey> ahoneybun: it was +1'ed but clare is on vacation, so she'll not get to it until next week.
<ahoneybun> alrightly thanks popey
<ahoneybun> need to ping the conf about the talk, from my understanding they took it and asked for my bio and pic for the site
<ahoneybun> but never replied back after I submitted that
<popey> no problem ahoneybun
<CoderEurope> So there is a testing day for lubuntu in an hour on #ubuntu-on-air , it that correct ?
<tsimonq2> CoderEurope: Yep
<CoderEurope> tsimonq2, I found the known issues page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/KnownBugs | but where was that nice page you made for one of the LtS's a while ago on the wiki - was it deleted 'cos I cannot find it ?
<CoderEurope> made that was it ? https://youtu.be/_vAaE37fZSM?t=13m25s | yes it twas
<CoderEurope> **maybe that was it .. - yes it was.
<tsimonq2> CoderEurope: I haven't looked at that in a while :P
